# New Shim Kits Available



## PeterM

cost per kit?

material is, oil impregnated Teflon? ( i wish!)


----------



## mikesmith66

In so I can find this later.


----------



## pbuck

mikesmith66 said:


> In so I can find this later.


Me too


----------



## wheels3563

In on this also


----------



## ex-wolverine

I already have a small sample of his partial kit and it will be well worth it when he gets the rest in

Personally I would be careful to ask for anything too fancy to keep the price down...Cant wait to get the full kit...

Thanks Frank for hooking us archers up


----------



## ar1220

I'm in


----------



## archeryshack

In as well


----------



## fletched

Sounds good. Count me in.


----------



## DBLlungIT

I just got back in from the shop and I'm kind of spent right now but i will post a picture of my shim's on an axle hopefully tomorrow. They're very nice and clean looking. Again tho I only have the tree sizes in right now. The plan is to also do a video on shimming targeted for those that may not have done this before and can use some start up help so the timing is perfect for that now.


----------



## DBLlungIT

As i said, pricing will be coming but I did price teflon and though you may like it and want it i doubt you will want to pay for it. Things like this generally have a line item minimum on quantity and its typically a thousand. I laughed when I saw the price thinking they thought i asked for 24 ct gold. lol.


PeterM said:


> cost per kit?
> 
> material is, oil impregnated Teflon? ( i wish!)


----------



## lachypetersen22

DBLlungIT said:


> I just got back in from the shop and I'm kind of spent right now but i will post a picture of my shim's on an axle hopefully tomorrow. They're very nice and clean looking. Again tho I only have the tree sizes in right now. The plan is to also do a video on shimming targeted for those that may not have done this before and can use some start up help so the timing is perfect for that now.



Yes plz


----------



## Darkvador

Love shims.


----------



## Robert43

got me in


----------



## standsitter

>>>>------>


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Long overdue on the market Frank, they should prove to be very popular.


----------



## caspian

put me down for one.


----------



## montigre

I'd like to be put down for a set also--can never have too many of these little buggers lying around!!


----------



## DBLlungIT

Its looking like i better order up more now, I kind of thought this was a highly needed item out there.


----------



## Ron213

Tagged


----------



## csteinberg

I'm in


----------



## Archerbruce

Im in


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Heck yeah!


----------



## WCork

In as well


----------



## Hit-em

I'm in ..put me down for a kit 
Thanks


----------



## whack n stack

This is sweet Frank!


----------



## piratkey

I'm in too


----------



## WhitBri

tagged for later


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

montigre said:


> I'd like to be put down for a set also--can never have too many of these little buggers lying around!!


So true.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Looking good. I will try to get a picture posted of the few sizes that I have in. On a personal note its gonna be great to have this range at arms reach. :wink::darkbeer: I'm going to re-order a new batch even before i get these all in because its pretty obvious that your *One Stop Shim Shop* is going to run out fairly quick out the gate.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks. And yes - its gonna be for sure. I fought long enough with this and I knew I wasn't alone.


whack n stack said:


> This is sweet Frank!


----------



## DBLlungIT

You'll have to use your imagination on the size spread. And when i can cover the .050, & .070 range I will offer those to. Until then a .020 & .032 together will reach that range. And an .040 teamed up with an .032 will hit the .070 range. 

Your looking at left to right. .125, .062, .032 
.020 
.032<
.040
.062<
.080
.093
.125<
.187


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

DBLlungIT said:


> You'll have to use your imagination on the size spread. And when i can cover the .050, & .070 range I will offer those to. Until then a .020 & .032 together will reach that range. And an .040 teamed up with an .032 will hit the .070 range.
> 
> Your looking at left to right. .125, .062, .032
> .020
> .032<
> .040
> .062<
> .080
> .093
> .125<
> .187



They look good Frank.


----------



## frog gigger

in.


----------



## huntertroy

Im also in, thank you


----------



## craigxt

Interested


----------



## Z-Rider

I'm in on this, never seem to have exactly what I need and hate sanding shins.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Pssst - got two more sizes in today!!!!!!!!! That make 5 out of the 8 sizes are here! I will start packaging them puppies up this weekend to get ready to roll out. Its gonna be a coupe more weeks on the other three tho. I will add these two to the axle to show how they are filling in. 

.020
.032*<*
.040
.062*<*
.080
.093*<*
.125*<*
.187*<*


----------



## fletched

DBLlungIT said:


> Pssst - got two more sizes in today!!!!!!!!! That make 5 out of the 8 sizes are here! I will start packaging them puppies up this weekend to get ready to roll out. Its gonna be a coupe more weeks on the other three tho. I will add these two to the axle to show how they are filling in.
> 
> .020
> .032*<*
> .040
> .062*<*
> .080
> .093*<*
> .125*<*
> .187*<*


If you need something to makes shims smaller that .020, I can send you my wallet. LOL


----------



## DBLlungIT

lol. thats ok bud, hang on to your wallet. but trust me - i been working on it & it's gonna happen. 





fletched said:


> If you need something to makes shims smaller that .020, I can send you my wallet. LOL


----------



## fletched

DBLlungIT said:


> lol. thats ok bud, hang on to your wallet. but trust me - i been working on it & it's gonna happen.


I have all kind of shims I collected from years of messing with bows but it seems none of them are ever the right size. I look forward to getting a good shim kit. With todays bows, a shim kit is a must. Those preloaded big cam bows sometimes needs to be adjusted to reduce the lean. It doesn't take much to make a big difference and your kit should cover everything. Looking forward to getting a shim kit. I will be watching.


----------



## skynight

I'm interested. Apple used to market a kit and I have one but it is no longer available.


----------



## tidy313

Tag I'm in


----------



## fletched

skynight said:


> I'm interested. Apple used to market a kit and I have one but it is no longer available.


I have one of those apple kits as well. It has come on handy over the years but limited for a lot of today's bows. That kit also came with some useless E-clips as well.


----------



## jim p

Would someone explain the ideal usage of the shims? My guess is that you want to take up all the slack between the limb tips and also to move the cam between the limb tips to the exact spot that you want.

It has been my experience that the cams are pulled toward the cable guide rod side of the bow and that a few thousands of space on the opposite side of the cams does not cause a problem.

Please teach me more about how you use these shims.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

jim p said:


> Would someone explain the ideal usage of the shims? My guess is that you want to take up all the slack between the limb tips and also to move the cam between the limb tips to the exact spot that you want.
> 
> It has been my experience that the cams are pulled toward the cable guide rod side of the bow and that a few thousands of space on the opposite side of the cams does not cause a problem.
> 
> Please teach me more about how you use these shims.



With cam systems that don't have yokes, like binary systems or have floating yokes like the Darton dual synch system you can adjust the tune (centershot) of the bow by shimming the cam closer to one side or the other. Different size shims gives you more fine tuning ability as you need to end up with the same overall thickness of shims as you start with.


----------



## va limbhanger

in like flynn


----------



## POOREBOY

What is the price on a set or are the sold individual ?


----------



## multi-target

Tagged for later


----------



## DBLlungIT

Well said Aussiedude. I use them on yoke systems like cam & 1/2's as well. Though you can play with the yoke a bit on this system - you can also change the range at witch you do the yoke adjusting by adjusting the cam position. Plus with the bottom cam on this system not having a yoke can require some attention also. The bottom line is that if you have a good shim kit you can make some nice adjustments adjustments and it generally doesn't take much at all to make a significant difference. Did you see where guys are sanding shims down? That is not an easy thing to do accurately and certainly isn't safe depending on how the person chooses to do that. I have sanded some skin off on some fingers more than once myself and there's just no need for it. But that's what we are left to do without a good shim kit. 



jim p said:


> Would someone explain the ideal usage of the shims? My guess is that you want to take up all the slack between the limb tips and also to move the cam between the limb tips to the exact spot that you want.
> 
> It has been my experience that the cams are pulled toward the cable guide rod side of the bow and that a few thousands of space on the opposite side of the cams does not cause a problem.
> 
> Please teach me more about how you use these shims.


----------



## standsitter

Wanting a set.


----------



## DBLlungIT

This is what the 5 sizes look like thus far. Waiting for the last three. Trying to nail down that .015 range and may have found it. More later on that one.

*.020
.032<
.040
.062<
.080
.093<
.125<
.187<*


----------



## DBLlungIT

I will come up with something soon. Trying to add at least one more size to the mix and hoping I can get it done. I have three more sizes i want to get covered but I'm running out of time to make it part of this initial start up phase. 




POOREBOY said:


> What is the price on a set or are the sold individual ?


----------



## skynight

fletched said:


> I have one of those apple kits as well. It has come on handy over the years but limited for a lot of today's bows. That kit also came with some useless E-clips as well.



I concur. Useful E clips would be a nice addition to this kit. It takes 3 per axle after all. 2 for the axle and one to the archery gods.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Glad you guys reminded me about the e clips. I will see what i can do about that. Would be a nice addition to a shim kit. That's another thing where you have to be careful before you buy bulk quantities.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

DBLlungIT said:


> Glad you guys reminded me about the e clips. I will see what i can do about that. Would be a nice addition to a shim kit. That's another thing where you have to be careful before you buy bulk quantities.


The E-clips supplied with the Apple shim kit were of a low quality, I think most people would rather pay a little more and get quality.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Your right. I will try to get a good one. Don't want any regrets. Will see what I can come up with. 



AUSSIEDUDE said:


> The E-clips supplied with the Apple shim kit were of a low quality, I think most people would rather pay a little more and get quality.


----------



## fletched

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> The E-clips supplied with the Apple shim kit were of a low quality, I think most people would rather pay a little more and get quality.


They were small and didn't want to work on a lot of axles. The size hoyt uses is a nice size and clips well on most axles.


----------



## arrowpuller

skynight said:


> I concur. Useful E clips would be a nice addition to this kit. It takes 3 per axle after all. 2 for the axle and one to the archery gods.


Isn't that the truth....it is a wonder most of us haven't put an eye out...lol


----------



## Bullhound

boy this is a cool idea.


----------



## Matrix

Definitely interested


----------



## DBLlungIT

I have a few E-Clip sample options shipping to me already. "Made in USA" to btw. I'll get this done. The last 3 shim sizes ship on the 29th.


----------



## fletched

DBLlungIT said:


> I have a few E-Clip sample options shipping to me already. "Made in USA" to btw. I'll get this done. The last 3 shim sizes ship on the 29th.


That will be great to get some good E-clips. You are on top of things as always.


----------



## peregrine82

Yes, I would like a kit and adding high quality clips is a bonus.


----------



## FS560

skynight said:


> I concur. Useful E clips would be a nice addition to this kit. It takes 3 per axle after all. 2 for the axle and one to the archery gods.


That is why they are really called Jesus clips. "Jesus!!, where did it go, ****."


----------



## FS560

The 0.015 size is important and a 0.010 would be nice also. As most of you know already, one of the worst things you can do is to cram too much shim between the limbs thereby creating an interference fit, and yet there should be no unfilled space between the limbs or limb forks. Also, there should be no unfilled space between the limb and the E-clips.

Simply, there should be no interference and also no slop anywhere between the E-clips.

I have


----------



## DBLlungIT

You are correct FS560. Then you understand why I wanted a full spectrum shim kit available. My thought is to also use as few shims as possible to hit our targeted cam positions. That means we need this kind of a kit to do that. I am working on getting the .015 but I'm not going to wait on it to roll out. But as i add these different sizes this kit gets more expensive tho. However it will be your best friend for tuning.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Now, E-clips. I'm not going cheap on this boys. I'm trying to get something that has some corrosion resistance yet still has some carbon steel like a 15-7 stainless. One of the samples i have coming is exactly that. But I have other good quality samples coming to. I turned this over to my main hardware supplier from my presses. He found more acceptable options for me in 15 minutes than i did in 5 hours. I should have turned him loose on this a long time ago. I should have these ready to go by the 29th.


----------



## Joe2698

Cool that your helping archers out, l wouldn't buy a bow you have to shim tho !


----------



## DBLlungIT

Interesting. That's whats great about our sport. There's something for everybody. Any size and height & just about any age and strength bracket. Heck even if a person never wants to have to shim a compound bow you can shoot an Onida, a long bow or re-curve or even an x-bow. You may run into some other issues but at least you wont have to worry about shims. 



Joe2698 said:


> Cool that your helping archers out, l wouldn't buy a bow you have to shim tho !


----------



## Joe2698

Don't need shims on my bowtechs , but it is good to have so many options tho


----------



## Guardian Shoote

Frank,
I am in for a complete set too. Nice.
Dave:beer:


----------



## DBLlungIT

Correct, Overdrive Binary's cant be shimmed either. Totally controlled by center shot and yoke tuning. 




Joe2698 said:


> Don't need shims on my bowtechs , but it is good to have so many options tho


----------



## DBLlungIT

Well you did the right thing. Folks on this thread get first dibs. :darkbeer:




Guardian Shoote said:


> Frank,
> I am in for a complete set too. Nice.
> Dave:beer:


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Shim Shack news*

Getting a head start this weekend on packaging up the goods. We packaged up 7,000 shims this evening. By tomorrow night - 12,000 will hit the zip locks. The festivities have begun. As soon as the last three sizes land here (along with the e-clips) they will be packaged up and we will be of the the races.


----------



## DonsHarley

Did you come up with a price tag yet or a ballpark #?


----------



## dsal

Great idea Frank. Can you give some detail on price and quantity of each size shims, e-clip in package?


----------



## DBLlungIT

I'm doing 50 shims per size except for the big .187 size. Will be 25 of that particular size and its twice the cost per 1000 on my end as well. . 3/16" thick wont be used all that much anyway but it'll be represented. 

Pricing is looking to start around $70 right now for the 8 size kit not including shipping or the e-clips. Neither of which should add all that much. Which if i said this is a three size kit / 25 shims per size and the price was $5 per size or $15.00 for the 75pc shim kit then this is still cheaper. I believe I paid about 3x that for my 3 size kit several years ago.


----------



## GTOJoe

Sign me up.


----------



## DBLlungIT

the 3 missing sizes ship on the 29th. they fill the gap around the smallest two shown here


.020
.032<
.040
.062<
.080
.093<
.125<
.187<


----------



## PapaD

I'm in for a kit.


----------



## DBLlungIT

I was going to wait to offer this after i got these going but I think i better offer this right out the gate. Pricing is looking to be divided up into small and large kits. The range of sizes here suggest that a smaller kit of 25 shims of each size will fit the bill for a good percentage of tuners and I should probably offer that now rather than later. I don't want anyone to feel left out here. *So, this small kit is looking to be offered @ $40.00 based on the current 8 size offering.* I believe this is the best way to start out instead of waiting especially now that I have another order coming next week that can be packaged up in the 25 count packs. 

And that order i have shipping on the 29th with the missing 3 sizes? That has already been a triple order. 







DBLlungIT said:


> I'm doing 50 shims per size except for the big .187 size. Will be 25 of that particular size and its twice the cost per 1000 on my end as well. . 3/16" thick wont be used all that much anyway but it'll be represented.
> 
> Pricing is looking to start around $70 right now for the 8 size kit not including shipping or the e-clips. Neither of which should add all that much. Which if i said this is a three size kit / 25 shims per size and the price was $5 per size or $15.00 for the 75pc shim kit then this is still cheaper. I believe I paid about 3x that for my 3 size kit several years ago.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Sounds good Frank, looks like you will have everyone sorted.


----------



## PA PINS

well done Frank. Kits look great


----------



## John125

I'm interested. Thanks!


----------



## rjoe

I'm in!


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Good to see people getting behind Frank on this one, it takes a lot more work than you would think to get something like this together.


----------



## piratkey

Do you take order ?
Do you ship over seas?
Thanks


----------



## DBLlungIT

Sure, anywhere but some particular countries the middle east. You pay to ship it - I'll be glad it ship it. But i wont be ready until i get the missing 3 sizes in beginning of Nov. 





piratkey said:


> Do you take order ?
> Do you ship over seas?
> Thanks


----------



## DBLlungIT

Good to see the interest out there. Let me say this tho and I'm probably preaching to the quire here but i have to cover the base. The best organizers for these (well at least this kit) are not small plastic containers with one lid that covers the whole lot of sizes. The ideal container for these are those that have a separate lid for for each size - or- those small multi drawer organizers. I can not find a good small plastic option that fits this bill that I can suggest. I found a small one but its to small for the large kit. So, just so everyone knows - supplying those is not an option at this time. I have a few small 8 compartment ones that i thought i would test. Did not work out well. And if you screw up and dump this style over on the floor it will take you 2.5 light years and a case of your favorite beverage to sort all these sizes out.:wink:

The drawer style seems ideal for this and they are available at all the big box stores & hardware stores if you dont already have one. If you use the clear single lid plastic container style you will need a bigger one that you can fit your finger in there more comfortably to grab a shim but my intent was to ship these in a small flat rate box.


----------



## Hunter187

Sounds good...please count me in for the small kit...thank you


----------



## Narf

Just am idea for you, but how about one of those weekly pill containers? 7 single lid compartments...not sure how many are in your kit but this may be close


----------



## gofor

Another one in for a kit.

Go


----------



## ozzyrdg

I'm in too.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Made the USA*

I have a few thousand *Made the USA* E-Clips on "will call" as they await my approval from the this pretty little 15-7 Stainless Steel E-clip sample coming from my supplier. Once I test it and then abuse test it - it will be less than a one week turn around so this will definitely be a part of this kit if this goes like i think it will. It only up's the price by a few dollars on the small kit so no heavy hitter there.


----------



## DBLlungIT

I understand but its always something with them things whether its compartment size or not enough of them or its the wrong shape - its always something. Also, it would have to have (am,pm) 14 compartments to work, not 7. I found one close but one side was pink and the reviews said that it was difficult to shut the lids and they kept spilling the pills all over the place. You don't want to spill these shims or you will invent new cuss words. lol. I'm going to offer the shims and if you guys find something post it right here so folks can look into it. I will say that if you can find one with a rounded compartment on the front so that you can roll or slide a shim right up to the top that would be a good start. Otherwise a small multi drawer organizer hanging on a wall is still the best option IMHO. 




Narf said:


> Just am idea for you, but how about one of those weekly pill containers? 7 single lid compartments...not sure how many are in your kit but this may be close


----------



## TRUE HUNT

I'm in awesome. Sometimes trying to please everyone could end up hurting you. When you buy milk you just get milk and if you want cookies you have to buy them seperate. Good Luck.


----------



## skynight

TRUE HUNT said:


> I'm in awesome. Sometimes trying to please everyone could end up hurting you. When you buy milk you just get milk and if you want cookies you have to buy them seperate. Good Luck.


And sometimes you have to give the cow half of your crap.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Got another load of the 5 size group in yesterday (post # 80) and they will all be packaged up over the weekend geting ready for the last 3 sizes to get here - not soon enough. Now if i can invent a shim machine that can dispense individual shim's at your press like a little coin machine that'd be great eh.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

You will be seeing shims in your sleep Frank by the time you have them all packed up.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*PUT THIS ON YOUR RADAR GUY'S.* Once we get these going out, if guys want any special color for creating a fancy looking project bow let me know ok. I think I can eventually offer these in a whole bunch of custom colors in a limited quantity type of thing. I know it sounds crazy but I'm pretty sure i may have cracked the code on this color thing but I don't have time to spend on it right now. I think this will be kind of a big deal for customizing purposes and it wont break the bank to bad to do it. More on this cool stuff later.


----------



## Hunter187

Any idea how much longer till they are ready to purchase? Thanks


----------



## DBLlungIT

Assuming you mean the standard black shim's. The missing three sizes get shipped to me on the 29th. We will be all over packaging them once i get them in hand. I will then announce it to the world and cut it loose right here. I have the first five sizes packed up already in 25 and 50 count large packs. And I do not plan on mixing the packs up. When you order it will be either a 25 or 50 count kit because they will be in a sealed package ready for shipping labels. In all - 23,000 shims have been packed up thus far and we're just waiting for the last 3 sizes to land so we can start shipping the full kits.


----------



## DBLlungIT

I am wanting to make this easy and sell these shims mainly thru PayPal as much as possible. So to anyone interested, please do not send funds via gift or personal. I will elaborate more on pricing details and shipping soon. 

*Still haven't got my E-clip samples in but i will be all over that tomorrow with my supplier guy.


----------



## Hunter187

Excellent...thank you


----------



## DBLlungIT

These kits have such a wide range of sizes that your really not going to need more of special sizes. A think the seasonal and weekend guy's will love the small kit. String builder's & bow tuners will probably appreciate the large kit. I figure dealers generally get their shims from their manufactures so I don't really know if that group will need or even want shims. Not sure there but they'll be available here if they need some to.


----------



## DBLlungIT

quite welcome sir




Hunter187 said:


> Excellent...thank you


----------



## DBLlungIT

*E-Clip*

Got the e-clip samples in today and they are great quality. In fact better than the OEM clips i have shown as the single clip at the end of the axle. The new clips are forming the circle around the hole. Let me explain. E-clips are generally a stamped item. The back side of many stamped clips have a bur on it. The tear in the white paper was from pressing the OEM clip down on its back side and sliding it. *That white paper represents your bows limb finish.* These new Clips do not do that. 

The first thing i did was check for fit. Perfect. Then I tested for magnetic ability. Perfect. Then the bur test and these new clips rock in that department to. Aesthetically they are hands down the nicest E-clips I have seen outside of the clips you get on the OK Archery bows and these look like their little brothers. Good quality made in the USA E-clips. That is what I was after and now I have 3000 of them shipping on Monday to start with so i should finally be able to start shipping by next weekend. Btw, the clips actually look like pure 316 stainless but are the 15-7 Stainless with the carbon component to them. This is a bad picture.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*MORE GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!* - the final 3 shim sizes showed up today and are being packaged up as i write this. I will post a final picture of the whole set later this evening some time. It's coming together now folks.


----------



## wilkinsonk

Take my money already! (Just kidding...)


----------



## DBLlungIT

And here they are. Right to left

.020<
.032<
.040<
.062<
.080<
.093<
.125<
.187<


----------



## Archerbruce

All right, at last!


----------



## DBLlungIT

Amen to that. At last.


----------



## DBLlungIT

We are still working on packaging up the last three sizes tonight and will be ready for the E-clips to land here mid week.


----------



## SonnyThomas

skynight said:


> I'm interested. Apple used to market a kit and I have one but it is no longer available.


The shop has a kit or rather shims from somewhere. Some of the shims are like paper thin or less. They'll bend easily between my thumb and index finger. Thought there was .002", .005", .010", 020", .050" and .100". All are black except for the .100" and they are white. The e-clips suck.

Just saw somewhere that PSE offered some pretty thin shims. .002" up to .010"? 

Now, you best have a use for them. We didn't, not really. Yes, we'd lose a shim every now and then, but dang rare. I think in 5 years we had 3 customers that came in wanting shims. One bought several shims outright. One cried like a baby because of the labor charge. Personally, I had one bow with bit of space between the e-clip and limb. One .010" shim fixed that. Didn't improve anything, just stopped the tiny ringing. Never really worried about cam lean, but then most all my bows have been 38" ata up to 41 1/2".


----------



## Sagittarius

My old PSE Mach 8 has shims to eliminate cam lean.
Always thought it was a fantastic idea and wondered why more manufacturers didn't use it.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Having the right size shims to fine tune some bows is a necessity for the guys and shops that know what they are doing and are serious about tuning. Unfortunately there are still a lot of shops that think near enough is good enough and plenty of shops that couldn't tune a bow right if they wanted to. I have seen plenty of guys put their bows in the classifieds just because a shop couldn't tune it when a simple bit of shimming would have fixed it.


----------



## ex-wolverine

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Having the right size shims to fine tune some bows is a necessity for the guys and shops that know what they are doing and are serious about tuning. Unfortunately there are still a lot of shops that think near enough is good enough and plenty of shops that couldn't tune a bow right if they wanted to. I have seen plenty of guys put their bows in the classifieds just because a shop couldn't tune it when a simple bit of shimming would have fixed it.


Exactly , well said 

Majority of the shops wouldn't think of shimming for a customer so the bow will shoot better in the owners hands...the shop will blame the shooter before putting in the time to shim ....

A couple thousands one way or another can make a difference in micro tuning especially on bows without yokes 

This is a great idea for those who want to make the time


----------



## newbarcher

I am in for a small kit


----------



## DBLlungIT

I think if anyone has any good press at their disposal they should consider having some sort of a shim kit standing by for that fine tuning. And as far as e-clips go I will also be selling those independently to those who may only want some very good quality e-clips on hand. *$6.00 per 25 clips.* Here is how good these are. They are going on every bow I own and I'm throwing away all the clips i take off as well as the junk one's i have been using when i lost one. Our bows deserve good clips. No bur's, no *rust* & no scratches.


----------



## SonnyThomas

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Having the right size shims to fine tune some bows is a necessity for the guys and shops that know what they are doing and are serious about tuning. Unfortunately there are still a lot of shops that think near enough is good enough and plenty of shops that couldn't tune a bow right if they wanted to. I have seen plenty of guys put their bows in the classifieds just because a shop couldn't tune it when a simple bit of shimming would have fixed it.





ex-wolverine said:


> Exactly , well said
> 
> Majority of the shops wouldn't think of shimming for a customer so the bow will shoot better in the owners hands...the shop will blame the shooter before putting in the time to shim ....
> 
> A couple thousands one way or another can make a difference in micro tuning especially on bows without yokes
> 
> This is a great idea for those who want to make the time


Well, yeah, but first you have to have the customers that want their bows at their best and willing to pay for it. 15 years, around several shops, worked at two shops and AT is the only place that is so finicky.....about everything.
Hey, I'm not pressing a bow, pull axles, shim, and put back together for $5.00.....


----------



## newbarcher

So when do you think these will be available. I'm in need of them badly. My ultratec I'm working on is all jacked up and this is a great deal for me over spending 40 bucks getting to a decent Hoyt dealer.


----------



## DBLlungIT

I should have my new E-clip order at my door by Wednesday and figuring Thursday and Friday for packaging up. The plan is to have 100 kits packed up ready to slap on shipping labels.


----------



## DBLlungIT

The price for the shims was at $40.00 + shipping - adding the E-clips (which will be standard) I am only charging $3.00 more and 2.00 shipping & handling so for the small kit just figure $45.00 anywhere in the lower 48 to start off with. I really didn't want these to go over $45 so i am holding to that a long as i can until i add more sizes. I want to add a .010, 050, 070 to the mix when i can. For those getting into shimming i suggest that you invest in a set of calipers similar to these in the link if you don't already have a set. I dont want to carry them because they are already available. They aren't the best but they work pretty good for this purpose. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004HLUEVI?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00


----------



## newbarcher

DBLlungIT said:


> I should have my new E-clip order at my door by Wednesday and figuring Thursday and Friday for packaging up. The plan is to have 100 kits packed up ready to slap on shipping labels.


That sounds good. I'm ready to order when they are ready to go. Thank you for what you are doing.


----------



## DBLlungIT

with the calipers you can measure a shim pack on a cam and determine how you want to adjust from there with your shim kit. if you want to move the cam to one side by say a couple k then you measure it and determine what shim's your going to use to hit that target point.


----------



## KevinCaldwell

In for a small kit.


----------



## dls0418

In for a small kit.


----------



## Roo223

I'm in for a small kit


----------



## DBLlungIT

much appreciated.


----------



## jesses80

tagged


----------



## DBLlungIT

*It's Time To Order*

Ok boys we are there. The first 25 orders can ship on Friday. Another 75 orders can roll out On Monday if needed. Paypal is [email protected] and *embarq is spelled with a q(Q) not a g(G)*. *Please do not send as personal or gift. *
*
Things i need to know:*

*1 - What you are ordering. ie; small or large shim pack or single or double order of E-cips. Shim kits will be sealed and ready for labels.

2 - Contact info. A phone number would be nice just for any questions but I have to have a good address and a valid email is ideal because sometimes the pay-pal email is not the correct contact email. If you are using a friend or family member's paypal it is vital that i have "your" contact information.*

*3 - For International order please contact me at [email protected]*

*4 - For ccard orders please email me at [email protected]*

*Pricing:* 

*$ 45.00 tyd Small Shim kit which will include 25ea of 8 shim sizes & E-clips

$ 75.00 tyd Large shim kit which will include 50ea of 8 shim sizes & E-clips

$ 6.00 tyd per 25ea E-clips up to 75ea *

Note: The plan is to have all of this on my website but it will be started here for right now.


----------



## archeryshack

Payment sent, thanks for doing this!


----------



## DBLlungIT

"Shooting flyers daily". I like that. Because if I'm not shooting flyers now and then - it means I'm not shooting.


jesses80 said:


> tagged


----------



## Hunter187

Payment sent

Thanks


----------



## DBLlungIT

Your quite welcome my friend & thanks for your business. I will try and get this and all orders in by 9pm eastern time from tonight's kick off out in tomorrow's mail. Since i didn't get home in time to go hunting tonight. 



archeryshack said:


> Payment sent, thanks for doing this!


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks for your business. 



Hunter187 said:


> Payment sent
> 
> Thanks


----------



## skynight

Sent payment for small kit.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks for your business. 




skynight said:


> Sent payment for small kit.


----------



## newbarcher

Payment sent for small kit


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks for your business. 



newbarcher said:


> Payment sent for small kit


----------



## dls0418

Payment sent


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks for your business. 



dls0418 said:


> Payment sent


----------



## Archerbruce

Payment Sent.
Thanks.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks for your business.



Archerbruce said:


> Payment Sent.
> Thanks.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Great work Frank, bow tuners everywhere appreciate your commitment to the sport.


----------



## Adamsdjr

Payment sent. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## gofor

Payment sent for one small shim kit

Go


----------



## Frank-the-5th

Payment sent for small kit with e clips.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Keep this one at the top for the bow tuners.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks mate, really. I kind of thought i wasn't the only one suffering from an inadequate shim selection. That didn't sit well with me at all so I'm glad that I can help fix that for those who need this. 




AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Great work Frank, bow tuners everywhere appreciate your commitment to the sport.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Just an fyi update:

* I can not reply to weekday PM's very easily on my phone during daytime work hours - eastern time. I do get them fine via Atalk emails but if you want a faster response please just email me at [email protected] but generally if you send me money via pay pal and you got a pay-pal receipt - you will hear from me within 24 hrs and generally within 12 hours or sooner even if I manage to sneak into my tree stand or possibly power napping to long while in it. I will also say that posting on this thread that you sent money is still effective because it acts as a sort of double insurance that I get the message if there was a failure 

* As stated earlier - the kits are not shipping in a plastic kit with compartments. Each size will be in its own zip lock bag. That is the kit. I explained that earlier on this thread and i will explain again here. "The ideal container is not one with a single lid covering all of the sizes" and if i did offer it that cost would have to be reflected and many of you already have something you're already using anyway. If i can change this in the future i will but those little plastic drawer organizers seem to work the best and they are sold at just about all hardware stores. 

These kits seem to be going well so thanks to all who have ordered. I am glad to be finally rolling them out and getting them into you super tuner's hands out there. I hope they are exactly what the doc ordered. *>>>------> STAY TUNED!!!!! *


----------



## jobow81

Omg, finally thank u so much for this. Put me down for one. Thank the lord!


----------



## jobow81

Money sent!


----------



## DBLlungIT

Much appreciated. Will get them out tomorrow. 



jobow81 said:


> Money sent!


----------



## Manitoulin

Tagged


----------



## DBLlungIT

The latest 4 kits shipping out today. Any orders in before 11 am eastern time can go out with them. And the next stop will be my tree stand. I'm gonna try to be the first to stick one with a bow stacked with even 1 of these shim's. However if your one that bought a kit and you killed a deer with a bow that had my shim's on it let me know, *I have something for you for being that "Ice Breaker" customer.* *Regardless if i harvest one tonight or if you put the shim(s) on someone else's bow and they harvested one.*


----------



## DBLlungIT

Hey whether you build a new ship, vessel or launch a new product - you have to do something to initiate it right? Well thats what I'm doing.


----------



## KevinCaldwell

Money sent.


----------



## nick060200

tagged


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks, & it's ready to roll out on Monday. 



KevinCaldwell said:


> Money sent.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Just got the proper usps labels in today (after i shipped a good dozen of them) so all good now for printing - finally. Labeling will look much better now.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Back up for the tuners.


----------



## piratkey

Money sent


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## russ_outdoors

Money sent.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Guys, it has just been brought to my attention that some or all of the first 7 order's may require some postage. They sold us stamps for these packages because they charged for letters - not a package. This was wrong but i didnt find this out until i shipped the second wave of orders at the post office. So, if you require postage to get your parcel from USPS just let me know and for your inconvenience i will refund double what you had to pay. My USPS labels got here and i will be printing labels myself now for all USA orders and hopefully soon even the international orders as well. Thanks.....


----------



## wilkinsonk

The two stamps worked for me. Found the shims in my mailbox yesterday. Now it's time to get to work.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Super. Some of those may sneak through then. Thanks a lot - hope you like. 





wilkinsonk said:


> The two stamps worked for me. Found the shims in my mailbox yesterday. Now it's time to get to work.


----------



## ontarget7

Large shim kit ordered

Thanks 🏼
Shane


----------



## DBLlungIT

You got it bud. Coming right up. 

Thanks. 




ontarget7 said:


> Large shim kit ordered
> 
> Thanks &#55356;&#57340;
> Shane


----------



## ontarget7

DBLlungIT said:


> You got it bud. Coming right up.
> 
> Thanks.


Your welcome !

Thank You 🏼


----------



## nick060200

just curious if these are mostly being used for binaries? 

and am i correct in saying that: while holding a bow, looking at it from the back if i were to put a larger shim on the right side of the cam that would move the arrow POI to the left?


----------



## ontarget7

*New Shim Kits Coming Available*

If you put the larger spacer to the right side you are moving the nock to the left and arrow tip to the right. If you find your centershot to far to the inside this would be a possible solution, assuming everything else is correct.

For a right handed shooter

Shimming can be used for both binary and hybrid cams


----------



## nick060200

im a little confused sorry, this will be easier for me: if my bareshafts are hitting to the right of my field points, and i have done everything i can to correct it but shims. which side of the cam would you put a larger shim on to move the bareshafts to the left? 

thanks


----------



## ontarget7

You would put the larger shim on the right. It's the same as moving your rest to the right to correct a bareshaft right impact


----------



## gofor

Got mine today. Everything looks great. Thank you again for taking the time/trouble to make these available.

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

Go

PS. Left you a positive feed back.


----------



## eliminator2

Marked


----------



## DBLlungIT

Much appreciated. 



gofor said:


> Got mine today. Everything looks great. Thank you again for taking the time/trouble to make these available.
> 
> :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up
> 
> Go
> 
> PS. Left you a positive feed back.


----------



## midstatearchery

As we use these kits. Will you make individual replacement sizes available? Say if I only need one size to refill a kit.


----------



## DBLlungIT

absolutely. but with all those sizes the need to refill will be minimized a bit. $6.00 tyd per 25 pack of any size including e-clips. except the .187 shims which it is for 12ea of that biggest size in the small kit. 



midstatearchery said:


> As we use these kits. Will you make individual replacement sizes available? Say if I only need one size to refill a kit.


----------



## DBLlungIT

To those getting started with shimming - do look to use the least amount of shims as you comfortably can. *Example:* if your target is .100" range try not to stack 5 of the .020's up to reach that. You can hit that target with two shims. 1- .080" and 1- .020" will nail it. You have the kit to do this now. And while I'm at it here i will throw this out to. Since I have two voids here in the .050 & .070 range you can still hit the 050 range with a .020 and a .032 shim. The .070 range can be met with a .040 and a .032. 

*Shim on gentlemen. *


----------



## newbarcher

Got my small kit today. Thank you very much


----------



## DBLlungIT

Super! Quite welcome sir. Thanks for your business. 




newbarcher said:


> Got my small kit today. Thank you very much


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

DBLlungIT said:


> To those getting started with shimming - do look to use the least amount of shims as you comfortably can. *Example:* if your target is .100" range try not to stack 5 of the .020's up to reach that. You can hit that target with two shims. 1- .080" and 1- .020" will nail it. You have the kit to do this now. And while I'm at it here i will throw this out to. Since I have two voids here in the .050 & .070 range you can still hit the 050 range with a .020 and a .032 shim. The .070 range can be met with a .040 and a .032.
> 
> *Shim on gentlemen. *


Looks like your kit will cover any tuning situation Frank.


----------



## gridman

sorry if I missed this, what material are these ?


----------



## Frank-the-5th

got mine today. much needed since i don't have yokes. work fantastic.


----------



## dls0418

Received my shims yesterday. Now just waiting on the end of season to start tinkering.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Going to be testing the custom colors real soon. This is going to be very interesting.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Elite e-clip*

It has been brought to my attention that my E-lips do are to big for elite's axles. I just visited a local Elite dealer and tested this for myself and it proved to be true. The groove in Elite's axles seem a bit deeper but the OD is the same .187". I made it work with a slight crimp and it honestly seemed to fit just as good as the OEM Clip did and it only took a second to do. I needed pliers to remove both of them but this picture show's my regular non crimped clip with the one i crimped. This makes sense i guess because i do recall crimping clips in the past working on some bows and i did have a few Elites. Thank you Frank-the 5th for bringing this observation to my attention.


----------



## DBLlungIT

I just recently got a Hoyt Defiant in and checked it out also. It has the same deep groove Elite has so I will order in some clips for deep groove axles and split them up. I may go with black this time to differentiate the two.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*correction to post #132*

*Things i need to know:*

1 - What you are ordering. ie; small or large shim pack or single or double order of E-cips. Shim kits will be sealed and ready for labels.

2 - Contact info. A phone number would be nice just for any questions but I have to have a good address and a valid email is ideal because sometimes the pay-pal email is not the correct contact email. If you are using a friend or family member's paypal it is vital that i have "your" contact information.
*** Paypal is [email protected] and embarq is spelled with a q(Q) not a g(G). Please do not send as personal or gift.

*** For International order please contact me at [email protected]

** *For ccard orders please email me at [email protected]

*Pricing:*
** * 45.00 tyd Small Shim kit which will include 25ea of the smallest 7 shim sizes & E-clips, +12 of the big .187 size

*** 75.00 tyd Large shim kit which will include 50ea of the smallest 7 shim sizes & E-clips, + 25 of the big .187 size

** *for adding sizes later on - it will be 6.00 tyd per 25ea E-clips


----------



## Frank-the-5th

DBLlungIT said:


> It has been brought to my attention that my E-lips do are to big for elite's axles. I just visited a local Elite dealer and tested this for myself and it proved to be true. The groove in Elite's axles seem a bit deeper but the OD is the same .187". I made it work with a slight crimp and it honestly seemed to fit just as good as the OEM Clip did and it only took a second to do. I needed pliers to remove both of them but this picture show's my regular non crimped clip with the one i crimped. This makes sense i guess because i do recall crimping clips in the past working on some bows and i did have a few Elites. Thank you Frank-the 5th for bringing this observation to my attention.


No problem. Glad you got it figured out!


----------



## DBLlungIT

Ok Boys, I ordered a coupe thousand of the deep groove E-clips. I will begin including them this week. At first i had no idea how best to offer this because some may not even need them so it comes down to this. I wanted to offer a very universal kit so instead of 25 of the regular e-clips in the small kit I will change the kit to include 15ea of both size e-clips. But the deep groove clips will be black like most bows are shipped with - not stainless steel. *This will be at no extra cost to you and you get an extra 5 e-clips.*


----------



## DBLlungIT

For all those who already ordered kits and didn't get any of the deep groove clips? *I will call this a make up pack.* If you just pay the shipping I will send you 15 of the deep groove e-clips at no cost for the clips. I will let you know what that shipping will be because I am going to see if i can ship these under letter pricing option since the envelope will be so thin. 

Frank-the-5th - you pay nothing & will get some extra clips. That should fix this little educational seminar I just went thru. 

On a side note i tried to crimp several of the regular clips to fit the deep grove axle and I think a few of them are still flying out there somewhere. I don't want you guys loosing good quality clips you paid for.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Updated pricing to include both E-clip sizes.*

1 - What you are ordering. ie; small or large shim pack or single or double order of E-cips. Shim kits will be sealed and ready for labels.

2 - Contact info. A phone number would be nice just for any questions but I have to have a good address and a valid email is ideal because sometimes the pay-pal email is not the correct contact email. If you are using a friend or family member's paypal it is vital that i have "your" contact information.
* Paypal is [email protected] and embarq is spelled with a q(Q) not a g(G). Please do not send as personal or gift.

* For International order please contact me at [email protected]

* For ccard orders please email me at [email protected]

* Pricing:
* 45.00 tyd Small Shim kit* - will include 25ea of the smallest 7 shim sizes, +12 of the big .187 size. + 15ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Deep groove E-clips to be black 
*
* 75.00 tyd Large shim kit* - will include 50ea of the smallest 7 shim sizes, + 25 of the big .187 size + 30ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Deep groove E-clips to be black

* for adding sizes later on - it will be 6.00 tyd per 25ea E-clips of either size.


----------



## Frank-the-5th

Thanks Frank. Glad we caught it before a clip came out mid shot and someone's axle pops out of the limbs.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Ok sports fans here's the deal. I got the new Deep Groove E-clips in tonight & I have at least 20 pre packed small orders left that are loaded with 25ea of standard E-clips. The revised pricing now includes 15ea of the now two E-clip sizes and I am not going to remove 10 E-clips from the kits I already have packaged. So, for the next 20 small orders you will be getting some extra of the standard size E-clips. Not a huge deal maker but its something anyway. Also - the new deep groove E-clips are black and may have a light grey residue on them left from the finishing process but they are great quality E-clips and this light coating comes off as soon as you handle them.


----------



## Hit-em

Order has been placed for small kit 
Thanks


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Hit-em said:


> Order has been placed for small kit
> Thanks


Good move, these things have been too hard to find for too long.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thank you very much sir. Shipping tomorrow. 



Hit-em said:


> Order has been placed for small kit
> Thanks


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks to all who have ordered. Shipping several orders out tomorrow.


----------



## DBLlungIT

When i go tomorrow to ship these i will inquire about the best rates for the make up clips to ship. Hoping we can do letter rates for those.


----------



## Hunter187

Got my kit today. Nice job putting these together. Thanks


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks, Glad it finally landed. 



Hunter187 said:


> Got my kit today. Nice job putting these together. Thanks


----------



## ka_key02

Tag for near future!


----------



## DBLlungIT

Updated pricing to include both E-clip sizes.

1 - What you are ordering. ie; small or large shim pack or single or double order of E-cips. Shim kits will be sealed and ready for labels.

2 - Contact info. A phone number would be nice just for any questions but I have to have a good address and a valid email is ideal because sometimes the pay-pal email is not the correct contact email. If you are using a friend or family member's paypal it is vital that i have "your" contact information.
* Paypal is [email protected] and embarq is spelled with a q(Q) not a g(G). Please do not send as personal or gift.

* For International order please contact me at [email protected]

* For ccard orders please email me at [email protected]

Pricing:
* 45.00 tyd Small Shim kit - will include 25ea of the smallest 7 shim sizes, +12 of the big .187 size. + 15ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Deep groove E-clips to be black

* 75.00 tyd Large shim kit - will include 50ea of the smallest 7 shim sizes, + 25 of the big .187 size + 30ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Deep groove E-clips to be black

* for adding sizes later on - it will be 6.00 tyd per 25ea E-clips of either size.


----------



## piratkey

My small shim kit is at home now,very nice quality.
Thank you Frank.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Super. Your welcome & thanks you sir. 



piratkey said:


> My small shim kit is at home now,very nice quality.
> Thank you Frank.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

piratkey said:


> My small shim kit is at home now,very nice quality.
> Thank you Frank.



Frank would never be associated with anything that wasn't top quality, it is just the way he is. You only need to look at his bow press to see that quality is his top priority.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*It may be a small item but I'm glad to be offering a valued product that we tuners really need. 

Occasional weekend tuner or string making & tuning for a living, pressing a bow is not the time to wish you had the right stuff in your bag of tricks to do the job right.*


----------



## SpotnstalkR

Money sent thank you

....stormyhardwoods praire 2014 evolution....cbe tek sight....gold tip velocity xt 340....qad rest....


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

SpotnstalkR said:


> Money sent thank you
> 
> ....stormyhardwoods praire 2014 evolution....cbe tek sight....gold tip velocity xt 340....qad rest....


They will definitely give you more tuning adjustment on your Evo.


----------



## SpotnstalkR

Perfect! That's what I was hoping for..now all I gotta do is see which side will need the shims. 

....stormyhardwoods praire 2014 evolution....cbe tek sight....gold tip velocity xt 340....qad rest....


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

SpotnstalkR said:


> Perfect! That's what I was hoping for..now all I gotta do is see which side will need the shims.
> 
> ....stormyhardwoods praire 2014 evolution....cbe tek sight....gold tip velocity xt 340....qad rest....




If you are getting a right tear move your cams closer to the riser (for right handed bow), left tear move away from the riser.


----------



## SpotnstalkR

Thanx will do...👍

....stormyhardwoods praire 2014 evolution....cbe tek sight....gold tip velocity xt 340....qad rest....


----------



## Vexie

I want one! but first, What's a shim kit for?


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Vexie said:


> I want one! but first, What's a shim kit for?


A shim kit contains different size shims that are used to move your cams to obtain centershot. They are mostly used on bows that don't have adjustable yokes but can also be used on any bow to increase tuning options.


----------



## jobow81

GOT MY KIT!! THANKS FRANK, WOW, MUCH NEEDED. I DON'T THINK THERE IS A KIT LIKE THIS IN THE ARCHERY INDUSTRY!!! IT EVEN COMES WITH 2 DIFF SIZE E-CLIPS. THANKS AGAIN FRANK.
~jOE


----------



## Vexie

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> A shim kit contains different size shims that are used to move your cams to obtain centershot. They are mostly used on bows that don't have adjustable yokes but can also be used on any bow to increase tuning options.


Ahh, thank you


----------



## DBLlungIT

Indeed. Thanks AUSSIEDUDE.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Quite welcome bud. Stay tuned - k. 




jobow81 said:


> GOT MY KIT!! THANKS FRANK, WOW, MUCH NEEDED. I DON'T THINK THERE IS A KIT LIKE THIS IN THE ARCHERY INDUSTRY!!! IT EVEN COMES WITH 2 DIFF SIZE E-CLIPS. THANKS AGAIN FRANK.
> ~jOE


----------



## DBLlungIT

I hope to get an opportunity soon to focus on shooting a decent shim video demo.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Just a friendly reminder. *Please do not send funds as gift or personal.* I dont mind paypal making their dollar & change and it allows me to print labels direct from there. This streamline speed is vital here. Thanks.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

DBLlungIT said:


> I hope to get an opportunity soon to focus on shooting a decent shim video demo.




I think this is a great idea Frank, it will show how easy it is to use the shims to adjust the bow's tune.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Its long overdue actually. It'll happen.


----------



## claymx

tagged


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Updated pricing details.*
*
Kit's now including both E-clip sizes *

* Paypal is [email protected] and embarq is spelled with a q(Q) not a g(G). Best to copy & paste.

*Please do not send funds as personal or gift.*

* For credit card orders please contact me at [email protected]

*Pricing:*
** 45.00 tyd Small Shim kit/// $55.00 International///* will include 25ea of the smallest 7 shim sizes, +12 of the big .187 size. + 15ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Deep groove E-clips to be black

** 75.00 tyd Large shim kit///$85.00 International///* will include 50ea of the smallest 7 shim sizes, + 25 of the big .187 size + 30ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Deep groove E-clips to be black


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks for your order Much appreciated. 




peregrine82 said:


> Yes, I would like a kit and adding high quality clips is a bonus.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Shipping some orders out tomorrow. If i get any orders in between now and the AM i will include it in tomorrows mail. Going out to the shop right now and shim up another Obsession. Seems like every one of those I come in contact with needs the exact same thing done to it, but great great bows. I may have a few shims stashed around here somewhere. Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving.

Stay tuned my friends.


----------



## enkriss

I will bite.

I just ordered a large kit.


----------



## ex-wolverine

I tell you guys this kit is the cats meow...Its a custom and DYI tuners must

Thanks Frank for taking care of us Archers...


----------



## DBLlungIT

Got to use some again tonight myself. I just printed your label and set your large kit aside to ship tomorrow. Thanks.






enkriss said:


> I will bite.
> 
> I just ordered a large kit.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Your quite welcome - glad to be doing it Tom. 
I have to admit that its quite nice to have this range of shim's at your finger tips. example: I just had a situation tonight again that without this range i would have been stacking several shims to hit my target stack - when i was able to do it quicker with just 2 and a lot less fumbling and no four letter words. 




ex-wolverine said:


> I tell you guys this kit is the cats meow...Its a custom and DYI tuners must
> 
> Thanks Frank for taking care of us Archers...


----------



## Hunter187

Got them on my E35 now. One thing I noticed is the diameter of the shim is smaller than the stock Elite shims. There is no cam/ limb friction with these shims as compared to the stock ones. The shim is on the bearing as it should be. I have a noticeably smoother draw now. Cam is solid side to side. Nice job Frank! Thanks again


----------



## WhitBri

After subscribing to this thread for awhile finally placed my order. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks for the feedback & glad you like them. 




Hunter187 said:


> Got them on my E35 now. One thing I noticed is the diameter of the shim is smaller than the stock Elite shims. There is no cam/ limb friction with these shims as compared to the stock ones. The shim is on the bearing as it should be. I have a noticeably smoother draw now. Cam is solid side to side. Nice job Frank! Thanks again
> 
> View attachment 3307146


----------



## DBLlungIT

Yes you did. Label is printed - order is packed and ready to head out in a little bit here. Thanks!! 




WhitBri said:


> After subscribing to this thread for awhile finally placed my order. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

I should have a final verdict on the shipping costs for the *"Make up kits for the Deep Groove E-Clip's". *I just got my lighter weight envelopes in to be able to ship those as cheap as possible. Hopefully single stamp price. *If you pay the shipping i will ship them at no extra cost for those who only got the standard clips. *

That means that you'll get an additional 15 clips to fit Elite & Hoyt grooved axles. (30 clips for any large kits that didn't include them) 

These clips are black in color to tell them apart easier but like the standard one's they are very good quality & made right here in the USA. When you get them they will still have a light dusting of a grey coating on them from the finishing processes. But as soon as you grab one and slide it between your thumb and index fingers one time its shows a nice crisp looking black E-clip that will have no raised ridges to scratch your limbs.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

That's great customer service Frank, shows a 100% commitment to your products.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks mate. With just starting out with these I don't want anyone feeling short changed. 



AUSSIEDUDE said:


> That's great customer service Frank, shows a 100% commitment to your products.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*diggity doc* - Just got your order & printed your label. Goes out on Monday buddy. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Etheis

Sent you an email in regards to placing an order. Looking forward to hearing from you


----------



## tmorelli

Tagged

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine

You guys wont regret it...Way better quality than the older apple white plastic...Hopefully Frank can keep up




Etheis said:


> Sent you an email in regards to placing an order. Looking forward to hearing from you





tmorelli said:


> Tagged
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

I believe Frank still has a few kits left, get in before they are all gone.


----------



## Etheis

ex-wolverine said:


> You guys wont regret it...Way better quality than the older apple white plastic...Hopefully Frank can keep up


Just got my order placed. Can't wait to get the shims in. We also used the apple shims. Glad to hear Frank's shims are much better


----------



## enkriss

I just got my shim kit in today. Awesome!

Thanks!!!


----------



## huntertroy

Would love to see the video on shimming


----------



## Mr. RoC

huntertroy said:


> Would love to see the video on shimming


----------



## Mr. RoC

Recieved my shims the other day... Thanks again Frank.


----------



## DBLlungIT

you got it brother! nice job on the video to. i need to be working on one soon also. 





Mr. RoC said:


> Recieved my shims the other day... Thanks again Frank.


----------



## Mr. RoC

DBLlungIT said:


> you got it brother! nice job on the video to. i need to be working on one soon also.


Hello Frank,

That is not my video but one that I had come across on YouTube and since a request was asked I posted the link.

Cheers.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Mr. RoC said:


>


Nice video, clearly shows how simple it is to adjust the bow's tune by changing the shims.


----------



## DBLlungIT

No that's cool. Nothing wrong with educating 




Mr. RoC said:


> Hello Frank,
> 
> That is not my video but one that I had come across on YouTube and since a request was asked I posted the link.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## crazy4hunting

Guess I better get a order in


----------



## DBLlungIT

It really helps me out right now if orders are paid thru paypal. I'm on hold with usps right now because their website will not allow me to ship 1st class "again". And the post office i shipped from today said that a whole lot of people are having the same issue with them. Of-course they are, they make more money that way. No issues shipping thru paypal tho.


----------



## DBLlungIT

* Pricing details*
*
Kit's now including both E-clip sizes*

* Paypal is [email protected] and embarq is spelled with a q(Q) not a g(G). Best to copy & paste.

*Please do not send funds as personal or gift.*

* For credit card orders please contact me at [email protected]

Pricing:
* 45.00 tyd Small Shim kit/// $55.00 International/// will include 25ea of the smallest 7 shim sizes, +12 of the big .187 size. + 15ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. *Both are Made in USA Quality* 

* 75.00 tyd Large shim kit///$85.00 International/// will include 50ea of the smallest 7 shim sizes, + 25 of the big .187 size + 30ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are be black. *Both are Made in USA Quality *


----------



## sgrappone

Small kit ordered.


----------



## DBLlungIT

label made. shipping tomorrow brother. 
thanks. 



sgrappone said:


> Small kit ordered.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Orders in by 9am tomorrow will be shipped tomorrow. Worked all evening on pre-packing. I have 27 small kits pre-packed & ready for labels. I have 7 large kits ready to roll out also. These small kits will still have 10 extra regular e-clips because those were packaged prior to adding the Deep Groove clips in the mix and I am not taking any pieces out of the packs.


----------



## adoors10

Need one for sure....


----------



## brokenarrow81

Ordered a small kit tonight. Thank you!


----------



## DBLlungIT

And thank you for that. Will get it shipped tomorrow.




brokenarrow81 said:


> Ordered a small kit tonight. Thank you!


----------



## DBLlungIT

Any orders placed later Saturday will ship tomorrow.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof

About time sombody offered this option 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## cla5675

Payment sent for small shim kit. Thanks!!

Troy Clawson.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

deerhuntinsunof said:


> About time sombody offered this option
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk



The difficulty in sourcing the different sizes in quality materials has stopped most businesses from providing them in the past, Frank was as frustrated as the rest of us and put the effort in to rectify the problem. It is great to see the bow tuning fraternity getting behind him and supporting him.


----------



## Etheis

Frank is a very easy person to deal with. Great guy. I should be getting mine In the mail sometime this week


----------



## jmann28

45 sent for small shim kit. Thanks


----------



## adoors10

The small kit arrived today! Fast shipping; Thanks Frank!


----------



## DBLlungIT

We've been starving for this way to long so it's our time now. Stay tuned out there. 




AUSSIEDUDE said:


> The difficulty in sourcing the different sizes in quality materials has stopped most businesses from providing them in the past, Frank was as frustrated as the rest of us and put the effort in to rectify the problem. It is great to see the bow tuning fraternity getting behind him and supporting him.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Make up kit for E-clips Update*

*As far as this make up kit goes for the Deep Groove E-clips - I am doing it at "no cost" to all those who did not get them at the start up. I have already stated that the new Deep Groove E-clips are free because the updated kits now include them at no extra cost so I'm not going to complicate this by asking a slew of customers to send me 50 cents for a stamp. I have your addresses and i have already printed the shipping labels so I'm going to call it a day and say this one is on me. I should have had this base covered at the onset so its my bad anyway. I promised the most complete kit we've seen and I was a little off in the E-clip department so I'm fixing that. * 

I will try to get these shipped out this week. When you get them please PM me so i can mark you off for this as "shipped"


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thank you sir. Its going out tomorrow. 



jmann28 said:


> 45 sent for small shim kit. Thanks


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thank you sir. It will be in tomorrow's mail. 



cla5675 said:


> Payment sent for small shim kit. Thanks!!
> 
> Troy Clawson.


----------



## DBLlungIT

I shipped one today, had to be yours. Thanks.





brokenarrow81 said:


> Ordered a small kit tonight. Thank you!


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Pricing Details:


Kit's are including both E-clip sizes

* Paypal is [email protected] and embarq is spelled with a q(Q) not a g(G). Best to copy & paste.

Please do not send funds as personal or gift.

* For credit card orders please contact me at [email protected]

Pricing:
* 45.00 tyd Small Shim kit/// $55.00 International/// will include 25ea of the smallest 7 shim sizes, +12 of the big .187 size. + 15ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. Both are Made in USA Quality

* 75.00 tyd Large shim kit///$85.00 International/// will include 50ea of the smallest 7 shim sizes, + 25 of the big .187 size + 30ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. Both are Made in USA Quality*


----------



## jthaze

Marked for later. Thanks


----------



## WCork

Order placed for small kit, thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Etheis

Got my large kit in.


----------



## Lennyb1

taggged for later


----------



## DBLlungIT

I shipped 4 kits this morning so its on its way my friend. 


QUOTE=WCork;1082706825]Order placed for small kit, thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Etheis said:


> View attachment 3370233
> 
> 
> Got my large kit in.


Should keep you going for a while.


----------



## Etheis

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Should keep you going for a while.


Most definitely. Already got the chance to use a couple. Quality product for sure


----------



## DBLlungIT

Great to hear. Whats are your thoughts on the sizing spec's? 





Etheis said:


> Most definitely. Already got the chance to use a couple. Quality product for sure


----------



## skynight

DBLlungIT said:


> Great to hear. Whats are your thoughts on the sizing spec's?


If you are asking if the shims are the advertised size, they were exact on my calipers. Used them for the first time today, really nice not sanding down shims.


----------



## Etheis

DBLlungIT said:


> Great to hear. Whats are your thoughts on the sizing spec's?


They spec'd out perfect. Tested one from each pack and they were all dead on.


----------



## DBLlungIT

That's consistent with my testing as well. Thanks for the feedback. 




Etheis said:


> They spec'd out perfect. Tested one from each pack and they were all dead on.
> View attachment 3380537
> 
> View attachment 3380545


----------



## crazy4hunting

Got mine the other day. Thanks Frank


----------



## DBLlungIT

You got it bud. Thanks & Stay Tuned. 



crazy4hunting said:


> Got mine the other day. Thanks Frank


----------



## WCork

DBLlungIT said:


> I shipped 4 kits this morning so its on its way my friend.
> 
> 
> QUOTE=WCork;1082706825]Order placed for small kit, thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[/QUOTE]

Received it today, thanks! Definitely going to come in handy!


----------



## DBLlungIT

All orders are shipped. 

I hope to ship the "E-clip make up kits" out tomorrow if all goes well.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Quality shims at last, great news for those that are serious about getting their bows tuned perfectly.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Well I made it to the post office yesterday with the E-clip make up kits. When you get them please let me know so I can check your name off the list. So just pm me and please include your real name. Or email is fine to but everyone that is missing them should be getting them in the mail this week.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Take a good look*

This is why you don't want this type of container. I was just throwing some oddball shims laying around from packaging in this container to take to my shop - and i was being careful. I touched the back lid at the hinge area and in the blink of an eye the whole thing flipped on over. The only way this type of container will work is if you glue it or screw it to a wood block that is bigger than the footprint of the container. And even then its going to be limited.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

DBLlungIT said:


> This is why you don't want this type of container. I was just throwing some oddball shims laying around from packaging in this container to take to my shop - and i was being careful. I touched the back lid at the hinge area and in the blink of an eye the whole thing flipped on over. The only way this type of container will work is if you glue it or screw it to a wood block that is bigger than the footprint of the container. And even then its going to be limited.




Those little tackle boxes are booby trapped to do that no matter what you put in them.


----------



## Securis

tagged or later


----------



## WCork

Used my shim kit yesterday and it worked out great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thats great! Thanks for ordering - and the feedback. "Stay Tuned" 



WCork said:


> Used my shim kit yesterday and it worked out great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

i ordered a small kit bother. thanks for the offering


----------



## redman

Price of set of shims and e clips


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Pricing Details:


Kit's include both E-clip sizes

* Paypal is [email protected] and embarq is spelled with a q(Q) not a g(G). Best to copy & paste.

*** Please do not send funds as personal or gift.

* For credit card orders please contact me at [email protected]

Pricing:
* 45.00 tyd Small Shim kit/// $55.00 International/// will include 25ea of the smallest 7 shim sizes, +12 of the big .187 size. + 15ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. Both are Made in USA Quality

* 75.00 tyd Large shim kit///$85.00 International/// will include 50ea of the smallest 7 shim sizes, + 25 of the big .187 size + 30ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. Both are Made in USA Quality*


----------



## DBLlungIT

Absolutely. Long overdue but better late than never. Thanks for ordering. 




nick060200 said:


> i ordered a small kit bother. thanks for the offering


----------



## DBLlungIT

Label is on it & ships tomorrow sir. 




nick060200 said:


> i ordered a small kit bother. thanks for the offering


----------



## wdriver

Great idea.


----------



## InAZone

Small kit just ordered. Now I'll be able to get my spirals to stop rubbing on the cables!


----------



## 164343

Nice kits for sure!! It will come in handy.
Thanks


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks,, label is on and will ship in the morning. 




InAZone said:


> Small kit just ordered. Now I'll be able to get my spirals to stop rubbing on the cables!


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thank you sir, much appreciated. 



jbkstrings said:


> Nice kits for sure!! It will come in handy.
> Thanks


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Good to see so many guys that appreciate what a bit of shimming can do.


----------



## dls0418

Received my deep e clips yesterday. Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

great. thanks. 

just a reminder here for everyone on these deep groove e-clips. they come with a little light grey coating from the finish process still on them but that wipes right off when you grab one and go to use it which exposes the quality looking clip that it is. 





dls0418 said:


> Received my deep e clips yesterday. Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

all orders are shipped. so if you ordered its well on its way. generally they've been going out the following day and some even ship same day if i catch them early enough.
*
feedback is appreciated as well but you cant leave feedback from a thread in Gen.Arch.Discussion but i have one going in the classifieds that you can reference to leave feedback. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3296394*


----------



## thirdhandman

Congratulations Frank. Simple idea, turns into a home run.:wink:


----------



## DBLlungIT

Lets just say that its a bottom of the 9th home run to keep us tuners in the game.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

I would say you are on top of your game Frank.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks AUSSIEDUDE. 
Seems to have slowed down for the holiday season which I expected. But I also know that tournament season cranks back up soon and it will get busy again. I will be sneaking in on that custom color option soon and posting some pictures of samples for you all to chew on. This should be pretty cool, assuming it works like i think it will.


----------



## DBLlungIT

I sent out 25 or so Deep Groove make up e-clip kits. I only heard from abut 4 people that they got them. Please notify me if you received them so I can mark your name off the list as base covered.


----------



## wilkinsonk

Got them several days ago. Apologies for not checking back in. Loving the fact that I can swap out the large spacer on my PSE for a number of smaller spacers and have more a lot more adjustment range in positioning the cam.


----------



## skynight

DBLlungIT said:


> I sent out 25 or so Deep Groove make up e-clip kits. I only heard from abut 4 people that they got them. Please notify me if you received them so I can mark your name off the list as base covered.


I did receive mine, thank you.


----------



## RickT

Small shim kit ordered.


----------



## Hunter187

DBLlungIT said:


> I sent out 25 or so Deep Groove make up e-clip kits. I only heard from abut 4 people that they got them. Please notify me if you received them so I can mark your name off the list as base covered.


Received mine a couple days ago...thank you Frank!


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks. Ships tomorrow sir. 





RickT said:


> Small shim kit ordered.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Great - thanks.



skynight said:


> I did receive mine, thank you.


----------



## DBLlungIT

All good. Thanks




Hunter187 said:


> Received mine a couple days ago...thank you Frank!


----------



## DBLlungIT

Super. Thanks for the update. 




wilkinsonk said:


> Got them several days ago. Apologies for not checking back in. Loving the fact that I can swap out the large spacer on my PSE for a number of smaller spacers and have more a lot more adjustment range in positioning the cam.


----------



## EsteemGrinders

What is it gonna take to get the .010 and .015 shims into the mix. These would be handy to have in my opinion but Im a machinist so I maybe a little more anal than most on on here. LOL


----------



## DBLlungIT

After the first of the year i am contacting my supplier to see if they did what they said they were planning by getting new machining by the end of this year to offer smaller millage.
I was happy to nail down the .020 because it was a range this kit needed bad but I'm still on this thinner shim and if I cant get it done with the same material it will have to be covered with a stainless steel one which will be a lot more pricey. So, no your not being to anal at all. Its just more complicated on my end than just offering one more smaller option and i will just have to roll with it as i make these additions. 

For instance - when this does happen i will have to do one of a few things for pricing:
1) either incorporate it to the current kit with a slight increase in pricing. This is best for me because i wouldn't have to re-do all of my prepackaged kits. I would just have to throw a new pack in. 
2) cut down to 20 pcs for each size and keep the price the same. This would be fine after i sell out of the prepacks. 
3) just keep everything as is and offer it as an add on item, which for all those who have already bought these kits that's how it will be anyway. 

If I'm able to nail down at least one of the other two sizes as well (.050 - .070 ) then its a no drainer. All of the additional sizes will be an add on item until i sell the prepacks out and then a whole new piece count and pricing structure will result. The main thing is that the new size(s) becomes available. That's #1. So, good question, gave me an excuse for an update.


----------



## fletched

My shim kit came in Thursday. Thanks Frank, you're the best.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Super! Thanks for the order. Stay tuned bud. 




fletched said:


> My shim kit came in Thursday. Thanks Frank, you're the best.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Pricing Details:*


*Kit's include both E-clip sizes*

* Paypal is [email protected] and embarq is spelled with a q(Q) not a g(G). Best to copy & paste.

*** Please do not send funds as personal or gift.

** For credit card orders please contact me at [email protected]*

*Pricing:
* 45.00 tyd Small Shim kit/// $55.00 International*/// will include 25ea of the smallest 7 shim sizes, +12 of the big .187 size. + 15ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. Both are Made in USA Quality

** 75.00 tyd Large shim kit///$85.00 International*/// will include 50ea of the smallest 7 shim sizes, + 25 of the big .187 size + 30ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. Both are Made in USA Quality


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

DBLlungIT said:


> After the first of the year i am contacting my supplier to see if they did what they said they were planning by getting new machining by the end of this year to offer smaller millage.
> I was happy to nail down the .020 because it was a range this kit needed bad but I'm still on this thinner shim and if I cant get it done with the same material it will have to be covered with a stainless steel one which will be a lot more pricey. So, no your not being to anal at all. Its just more complicated on my end than just offering one more smaller option and i will just have to roll with it as i make these additions.
> 
> For instance - when this does happen i will have to do one of a few things for pricing:
> 1) either incorporate it to the current kit with a slight increase in pricing. This is best for me because i wouldn't have to re-do all of my prepackaged kits. I would just have to throw a new pack in.
> 2) cut down to 20 pcs for each size and keep the price the same. This would be fine after i sell out of the prepacks.
> 3) just keep everything as is and offer it as an add on item, which for all those who have already bought these kits that's how it will be anyway.
> 
> If I'm able to nail down at least one of the other two sizes as well (.050 - .070 ) then its a no drainer. All of the additional sizes will be an add on item until i sell the prepacks out and then a whole new piece count and pricing structure will result. The main thing is that the new size(s) becomes available. That's #1. So, good question, gave me an excuse for an update.




You're always thinking Frank, good for us guys that just sit back and take advantage of your work.


----------



## jobow81

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> You're always thinking Frank, good for us guys that just sit back and take advantage of your work.


I'll second that:darkbeer:


----------



## DBLlungIT

Happy New Year to all you shim slammin super tuners out there!!!


----------



## Hunter187

Happy new year Frank!


----------



## gofor

Wishing you a Happy and Prosperous New Year, Frank.

Go


----------



## DLJ

DBLlungIT said:


> After the first of the year i am contacting my supplier to see if they did what they said they were planning by getting new machining by the end of this year to offer smaller millage.
> I was happy to nail down the .020 because it was a range this kit needed bad but I'm still on this thinner shim and if I cant get it done with the same material it will have to be covered with a stainless steel one which will be a lot more pricey. So, no your not being to anal at all. Its just more complicated on my end than just offering one more smaller option and i will just have to roll with it as i make these additions.
> 
> For instance - when this does happen i will have to do one of a few things for pricing:
> 1) either incorporate it to the current kit with a slight increase in pricing. This is best for me because i wouldn't have to re-do all of my prepackaged kits. I would just have to throw a new pack in.
> 2) cut down to 20 pcs for each size and keep the price the same. This would be fine after i sell out of the prepacks.
> 3) just keep everything as is and offer it as an add on item, which for all those who have already bought these kits that's how it will be anyway.
> 
> If I'm able to nail down at least one of the other two sizes as well (.050 - .070 ) then its a no drainer. All of the additional sizes will be an add on item until i sell the prepacks out and then a whole new piece count and pricing structure will result. The main thing is that the new size(s) becomes available. That's #1. So, good question, gave me an excuse for an update.


commenting so i can keep an eye on the thread for when the smaller sizes are available


----------



## DBLlungIT

Starting tomorrow I will be trying to get some answer on this. As soon as I am able to place my order and get a time line I will let you all know.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Long week at the ATA show. But the shim activity is picking up again as folks are looking forward to leagues and early tournaments. I tried to get some info on the smaller shims but i guess some key personnel were still not back from holiday vacationing. Will see how this week goes on that topic.


----------



## DBLlungIT

I was able to rule out my one supplier today for offering those smaller .010 shims. They didnt bail on the project though, they just decided to get equipped to run a different new product but its still going to happen, just not right now. This leaves me one more supplier to come thru for me. I'm still hooping to get some news on a stainless steel shim which could come as early as tomorrow.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Progress was made today on the .010 shim in both stainless steel and the same material I offer now. I fully expect to finalize this selection tomorrow as I work thru one slight complication on the plastic version's ID tolerances. There is a strong chance that I may still order both options. So, this .010 size will finally be offered within 3 weeks time which is the typical lead time on these. *


----------



## DBLlungIT

Ok folks. In around 3 weeks - we will have matching .010 shims available. This will be a great addition to these kits. I will update later on with details on how I will make them available as I incorporate them into the mix. 

I didn't pull the trigger just yet on the stainless steel option of this size because we negotiated another round today to try and get the most cost effective deal. Still expensive, and another 3 week lead item. May have to hold off on this one for a while.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

DBLlungIT said:


> Ok folks. In around 3 weeks - we will have matching .010 shims available. This will be a great addition to these kits. I will update later on with details on how I will make them available as I incorporate them into the mix.
> 
> I didn't pull the trigger just yet on the stainless steel option of this size because we negotiated another round today to try and get the most cost effective deal. Still expensive, and another 3 week lead item. May have to hold off on this one for a while.



It just gets better all the time Frank.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks. That size has been a real sticker for me just like the .050 and .070 has been. Glad to be able to finally get it added. 



AUSSIEDUDE said:


> It just gets better all the time Frank.


----------



## ss315

1 large kit - PayPal sent! Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

Super. It will be heading your way on Monday. 

Thanks a lot. 



ss315 said:


> 1 large kit - PayPal sent! Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

Sorry, dummy me forgot about MLK Day. Tomorrow now. 



DBLlungIT said:


> Super. It will be heading your way on Monday.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Now that the .010 is a go, I have a new 3 week special for those waiting for these to come available. All USA orders placed during the next three weeks starting from today will get the new .010 add on size for free tyd. That means that if you order - I still ship the current kit right away and then ship the .010 size out for free when they land here. International orders will only need to pay the shipping for it.*


----------



## nick060200

DBLlungIT said:


> *Now that the .010 is a go, I have a new 3 week special for those waiting for these to come available. All USA orders placed during the next three weeks starting from today will get the new .010 add on size for free tyd. That means that if you order - I still ship the current kit right away and then ship the .010 size out for free when they land here. International orders will only need to pay the shipping for it.*


How much for the .010 of I already got a kit? I'd like to get some. Thanks


----------



## ss315

DBLlungIT said:


> *Now that the .010 is a go, I have a new 3 week special for those waiting for these to come available. All USA orders placed during the next three weeks starting from today will get the new .010 add on size for free tyd. That means that if you order - I still ship the current kit right away and then ship the .010 size out for free when they land here. International orders will only need to pay the shipping for it.*


Ah man missed it by 2 days haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

In all honesty there was no good day to start this. If i said all orders from Jan 1 then i have the same scenario from guys who ordered in late Dec...Bad from every angle. But I'm stuck doing this special because everyone knows I have been searching for this size but your not talking about a lot of money here either. It'll be a 7.00 add on - or less.


----------



## ss315

No worries, have to draw the line some where. Truth is Im not even sure what I need, but I like to options in my upcoming build/tune. $7 ain't bad at all, don't sweat it. 

Thanks again for providing the service and products you do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

DBLlungIT said:


> In all honesty there was no good day to start this. If i said all orders from Jan 1 then i have the same scenario from guys who ordered in late Dec...Bad from every angle. But I'm stuck doing this special because everyone knows I have been searching for this size but your not talking about a lot of money here either. It'll be a 7.00 add on - or less.


Not much more you could do Frank, your efforts are appreciated mate.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Yeah guys seem to really appreciate the availability. I wish I could have nailed all this down from the beginning but its not easy finding all this stuff and making it all match up. Its well worth it because I have never seen nor had this range of shims at my disposal and I havent had to sand a single shim since. This paper thin addition will only make it that much better. 





AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Not much more you could do Frank, your efforts are appreciated mate.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Tell you what else I'm going to do. I am moving the order cut off date for the free .010 size back to January 1st because I did say that after Jan 1st I will be all over this new addition. But that's as far back as I will go with it. *So, if you ordered on or after 01-01-16 up to the point when i can physically include this new size in the kits you will get the new .010 shipped tyd for free. From that point on it will be an add on item or price adjusted for the small and large kits.*


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Pricing Details:*


Kit's include both E-clip sizes

* Paypal is [email protected] and embarq is spelled with a q(Q) not a g(G). Best to copy & paste.

**** Please do not send funds as personal or gift.*

* For credit card orders please contact me at [email protected]

*Pricing:*
* 45.00 tyd Small Shim kit/// $55.00 International/// will include 25ea of the smallest 7 shim sizes, +12 of the big .187 size. + 15ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. *Both are Made in USA Quality*

* 75.00 tyd Large shim kit///$85.00 International/// will include 50ea of the smallest 7 shim sizes, + 25 of the big .187 size + 30ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. *Both are Made in USA Quality*


----------



## thirdhandman

Frank: You're the man. Continuing to set the standard.:wink:


----------



## ss315

Frank is the man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lunghit

I will be tuning my Obsession in another week or two and I hope I do not need the shim kits but its good to know these are for sale if I do.


----------



## DBLlungIT

I love my Obsessions - i will make that very clear to everyone as I did to Obsession at the ATA show. But if the 2016's are set up like the 2015's" & 2014's were then there is a very good chance you will be shimming. As a matter of fact - I am selling shims now precisely because the shimming I was doing on Obsessions depleted my stock to dangerous levels and I needed a much better range of sizes which we have now. But once they are shimmed correctly they like to stay that way though.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*FYI*>>> the Mathews tech at the ATA show showed me the axles for the Halon. I didnt have a set of mic's with me but i can tell you that those axles are much bigger than standard .187" axles and standard shims will not work on it or any Mathews with that axle.


----------



## Jabr357

DBLlungIT said:


> *FYI*>>> the Mathews tech at the ATA show showed me the axles for the Halon. I didnt have a set of mic's with me but i can tell you that those axles are much bigger than standard .187" axles and standard shims will not work on it or any Mathews with that axle.


Frank, start stocking top hat bushings for these bows as a lot of folks will need these!


----------



## Archerbruce

I believe that the Mathews axels are 1/4". I'm currently shooting the TRG 7 and I am pretty sure that is the size.
But unless they leave more space you really can't do any shimming on the mathews.


----------



## ex-wolverine

Take this up 
My shim kits and (bow press ) I got from frank are priceless ...

We are lucky to have a guy like frank on this site and in the archery industry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks Tom, I don't know if I'm worthy of that but it's much appreciated brother. Glad to see your using them shim's & your machine. 



ex-wolverine said:


> Take this up
> My shim kits and (bow press ) I got from frank are priceless ...
> 
> We are lucky to have a guy like frank on this site and in the archery industry
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

I wish I did these shims a long time ago because I haven't sanded a single shim since mine landed in my shop. I called and asked about my .010 order today and they say they are going to ship on the 11th. Thats good news. 

Once they get here and get packaged up it will be a $5.00 upgrade for the* new* Small Kits and an $8.00 upgrade for the *new* Large Kits. This addition will now make the Small Kit $50.00 and the Large Kit $83.00/// International order will be $60.00 & $93.00 respectively. 

*For those interested - I am only going to charge $6.00 tyd to previous customers for this item as a back order to add to your existing small kit and $9.00 for the Large Kit. The extra dollar is to cover single item shipping and packaging. These will ship on weekends and maybe one day during the week and will come in an envelope.* *But you will have the best shim kit offered. *


----------



## DBLlungIT

Understand that new orders between 1-1-16 and the day I make the new .010 shim size available still get the new size for free tyd. That's to keep the flow of orders going until I can physically offer them in the kits. And thats USA orders and International orders. So now is a good time to order to save a few bucks.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Details on recent Mathews models*

I had a Monster 7 and it had a regular 3/16" axle and no shim space at all on either side of the axle. I kind of lost track with Mathews by not having any in my stable since that bow because they really dont cover my DL but I did work extensively on a regular Chill last year and if I'm not mistaken it was the same way. All i know is the Halon is different and if someone can help educate me on Mathews current set up (which I do feel is an improvement) that would be appreciated. I would like to know exact axle side as that's obviously critical. I can say it looked to be .250" but it can be several K either way. If someone can give me spec's on these top hats that would be a bonus or if I can get the whole spec sheet on them like ID's-OD's & shoulder thickness that would give me what I need to know to possibly go forward or if i can go forward. I highly doubt if Mathews will give me this information because they are very controlled in that regard which is fine. If someone cant offer me this I would have to buy a Halon and break it down to take a look and I really don't want to do that. >>>But if it was a longer ata bow I would. 




Archerbruce said:


> I believe that the Mathews axels are 1/4". I'm currently shooting the TRG 7 and I am pretty sure that is the size.
> But unless they leave more space you really can't do any shimming on the mathews.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Pricing Details:*


Kit's include both E-clip sizes

* Paypal is [email protected] and embarq is spelled with a q(Q) not a g(G). Best to copy & paste.

**** Please do not send funds as personal or gift.*

* For credit card orders please contact me at [email protected]

*Pricing:
* 45.00 tyd Small Shim kit/// $55.00 International///* will include 25ea of the smallest 7 shim sizes, +12 of the big .187 size. + 15ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. Both are Made in USA Quality
*
* 75.00 tyd Large shim kit///$85.00 International///* will include 50ea of the smallest 7 shim sizes, + 25 of the big .187 size + 30ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. Both are Made in USA Quality


----------



## DBLlungIT

Remember that these prices will change a little when I begin "shipping" kits with the .010 shim by mid Feb. (see post# 367) But not until then. And if you order before that point you get the new addition shipped tyd for free.


----------



## xhammer23

Tagged


----------



## Archerbruce

I measured the axels in my TRG 7 and they are .247. And with the top hat bushings there is no room for shims. I read somewhere that they are sticking with thus larger axels with the new bows like the Halon series. I also know that Mathews sells a top hat bushing kit that can be purchased with different size top hats.


----------



## Archerbruce

Here you go Frank

Here is what I have for my Top hat bushings.

Total Length = .931
OD of body = .3085
ID = .250 - .255
OD of shoulder = .370
Shoulder thickness = one is .099 the other .075
Axcel = .2475

This is what is on My TRG 7


----------



## Sadie72

tag for later


----------



## DBLlungIT

ahhh, nice to know. Glad they have that base covered for Mathews shooters. Do you know when they started using these larger axles? 




Archerbruce said:


> I measured the axels in my TRG 7 and they are .247. And with the top hat bushings there is no room for shims. I read somewhere that they are sticking with thus larger axels with the new bows like the Halon series. I also know that Mathews sells a top hat bushing kit that can be purchased with different size top hats.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks for the feedback. Good to know. I wonder if it would be a good to go with a minimal shoulder top hat and then go regular shims from there. That would give guys a bigger lateral window to play with. But Mathews probably has their options dialed in pretty well. 



Archerbruce said:


> Here you go Frank
> 
> Here is what I have for my Top hat bushings.
> 
> Total Length = .931
> OD of body = .3085
> ID = .250 - .255
> OD of shoulder = .370
> Shoulder thickness = one is .099 the other .075
> Axcel = .2475
> 
> This is what is on My TRG 7


----------



## thirdhandman

Frank: Have you thought about advertising your shim kits to the crossbow market? Could be a whole new market for ya here on archery talk.:wink:


----------



## DBLlungIT

No sir I have never heard of anyone shimming xbow cam's but that doesn't mean its never been done. Xbows don't typically deal with center shot tuning issues like Binary and other cam systems can on a compound bow.


----------



## TundraArcher

Just ordered a Small Kit!


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks, it'll go out tomorrow sir. Catching up on some emails today. 



TundraArcher said:


> Just ordered a Small Kit!


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Pricing Details:*


*Kit's include both E-clip sizes*

* Paypal is [email protected] and embarq is spelled with a q(Q) not a g(G). Best to copy & paste.

**** Please do not send funds as personal or gift.*

* For credit card orders please contact me at [email protected]
*
Pricing:
* 45.00 tyd Small Shim kit/// $55.00 International/// *will include 25ea of the smallest 7 shim sizes, +12 of the big .187 size. + 15ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. Both are Made in USA Quality
*
* 75.00 tyd Large shim kit///$85.00 International///* will include 50ea of the smallest 7 shim sizes, + 25 of the big .187 size + 30ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. Both are Made in USA Quality


----------



## Archerbruce

DBLlungIT said:


> ahhh, nice to know. Glad they have that base covered for Mathews shooters. Do you know when they started using these larger axles?


I think they started the 1/4" axels in 2014 with the Wake and TRG bows. And now the new Halon Series bows.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Interesting. Thanks



Archerbruce said:


> I think they started the 1/4" axels in 2014 with the Wake and TRG bows. And now the new Halon Series bows.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Shipped three orders out today. The new .010 could land here next week. The last time they shipped to me it was delivered several days earlier than promised. Get your order in before I get the new size & you get the new .010 shipped free tyd when I get them.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*New Shim Kits Coming Available*

I used them shimming a binary today to a customers form , easier than yoke tuning , lol he is shooting lights out ...thanks frank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zambezi

Got my shims today.Thanks,Frank.


----------



## Bullhound

ordered a set today myself!


----------



## DBLlungIT

Will ship it out tomorrow. Thanks!




Bullhound said:


> ordered a set today myself!


----------



## DBLlungIT

That's great. Glad your getting supertuner results with them. Nice to have that range of shim's at your fingertips isn't it. I no longer have to look at my fingers and think ok which one hasn't already had the skin sanded off. Thanks for the feedback!!! 




ex-wolverine said:


> I used them shimming a binary today to a customers form , easier than yoke tuning , lol he is shooting lights out ...thanks frank
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

All orders are shipped except for today's. *Thanks to all of my Supertuner shim slamming customers out there for ordering!!!*


----------



## DBLlungIT

All orders shipped. Thanks.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Take the weekend off Frank, you work way too hard mate.


----------



## DBLlungIT

To much to do mate. Hunting season is past us now and we have shims to pack up and parts to fabricate.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Speaking of shims - *The .010's have shipped.* So i should have them any day now. Get them orders in for your free pack of .010's !!!


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Once the .010's arrive and get packaged up*

* it will be a $5.00 upgrade for the new Small Kit orders and an $8.00 upgrade for the new Large Kit orders. This addition will now make the Small Kit $50.00 tyd and the Large Kit $83.00 tyd for USA orders /// International orders will be $60.00 & $93.00 respectively*

For those interested - I am only going to charge $6.00 tyd to previous customers for this item as a back order to add to your existing small kit and $9.00 for the Large Kit. The extra dollar is just to cover single item shipping and packaging. (USPS rates went up mid January also) These will ship on weekends and maybe one day during the week and will come in an envelope. But you will have what I believe is the best shim kit offered, which i will add was always the "ultimate goal" for bow tuners.


----------



## TundraArcher

Got my kit in the mail and already working at fine tuning my bow. Great quality, thanks!


----------



## mikecs4life

do these still all have an OD of .375??


----------



## DBLlungIT

Yes. 



mikecs4life said:


> do these still all have an OD of .375??


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Ok Super Tuners are you ready for this???* 
*
The paper thin .010's have landed and they are awesome!!!*


----------



## DBLlungIT

*New Pricing Information:*

*
Kit's include both E-clip types. Standard & Deep Groove for Elite style axles.*

* Paypal is [email protected] and embarq is spelled with a q(Q) not a g(G). Best to copy & paste.

*Please do not send funds as personal or gift.*

* * For credit card orders please contact me at [email protected]*

*Pricing:
* 50.00 tyd Small Shim kit/// $60.00 International///* will include 25ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, +12 of the big .187 size. + 15ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. Both are Made in USA Quality

** 83.00 tyd Large shim kit///$93.00 International///* will include 50ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, + 25 of the big .187 size + 25ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size E-clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are carbon steel & black. Both are Made in USA Quality products.

*Shim Sizes are:
.010 New addition
.020
.032
.040
.062
.080
.093
.125
.187*


----------



## DBLlungIT

Glad you like it. Thanks for the feedback. 





TundraArcher said:


> Got my kit in the mail and already working at fine tuning my bow. Great quality, thanks!


----------



## A-Max

Small shim kit ordered. Thanks.


----------



## Etheis

Best kit out there!


----------



## hman0512

Small shim kit ordered, Thanks.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Small kit headed your way. Thanks. 



A-Max said:


> Small shim kit ordered. Thanks.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks...




Etheis said:


> Best kit out there!


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thank you. Heading out tomorrow. 



hman0512 said:


> Small shim kit ordered, Thanks.


----------



## kaibabguy

tagged


----------



## Twitko

Small kit ordered. TY ...

TW


----------



## KMA

Got a question for all the shim guru's out there .... I recently put Barnsdale limbs on my '06 Allegiance, sent with the limbs were various sized spacers with instructions on what size goes on what side, etc..... re-assembled as per the instructions....bow seems to shoot fine and there is less cam lean now....however, I still noticed a gap between the left spacer(when looking from the rear forward) and the cam. Same gap at top and bottom cams....will another spacer or a larger one to fill that gap help reduce cam lean further....is it needed ?......Ive read where the cables will pull the cam to the right, towards the cable rod due to the force exerted, and it seems to do that........ is it beneficial to completely fill in that gap I speak of ??? .......how tight can it be between the cam and the inner portion of the limb.....the spacer that is there now can be moved back and forth a minor amount


----------



## I like Meat

Interesting question... I'd like to know also ..........


----------



## DBLlungIT

It will generally pull towards the riser side. The best thing to do is get that gap filled and enjoy the improved cam lean but don't get to crazy over lean. The worse lean I ever saw was on a bow that shot lights out and it did it consistently. That was my own 07' Allegiance. Do fill the gaps tho. That can easily collect dirt in the gap and force you to pull axles to clean it all up sooner than you may want to. If you bought the limbs from Barnsdale they may hook you up with the right shim if they have it. If they don't just let me know, I have .010's now. But if your center shot is good I would just shim to fill the gap & not move the cam. 




KMA said:


> Got a question for all the shim guru's out there .... I recently put Barnsdale limbs on my '06 Allegiance, sent with the limbs were various sized spacers with instructions on what size goes on what side, etc..... re-assembled as per the instructions....bow seems to shoot fine and there is less cam lean now....however, I still noticed a gap between the left spacer(when looking from the rear forward) and the cam. Same gap at top and bottom cams....will another spacer or a larger one to fill that gap help reduce cam lean further....is it needed ?......Ive read where the cables will pull the cam to the right, towards the cable rod due to the force exerted, and it seems to do that........ is it beneficial to completely fill in that gap I speak of ??? .......how tight can it be between the cam and the inner portion of the limb.....the spacer that is there now can be moved back and forth a minor amount


----------



## KMA

Thanks....how snug should that spacer(s) fit.... obviously you dont want the ends of the limbs pushed out, I would think no movement of the spacer(s) is what to look for ??


----------



## Themiddleman

Frank got my shims today. Thanks you very much I will put them to good use.


----------



## DBLlungIT

KMA said:


> Thanks....how snug should that spacer(s) fit.... obviously you dont want the ends of the limbs pushed out, I would think no movement of the spacer(s) is what to look for ??


Shim so the overall spread fits between the E-clips with no slop but also with no lateral pressure on the cam. If you have room to slide your clip on then you'll be good. Again if you need a few tiny shims let me know. As a personal side note I would love to see how a torque reducing slide works on an Allegiance. I bet that'd be the bomb.


----------



## Twitko

Frank, thank You for all your effort to complete my order and sorry for mess PP made with my addresses ... TY for great product & great service !!! 

TW


----------



## DBLlungIT

Twitko said:


> Frank, thank You for all your effort to complete my order and sorry for mess PP made with my addresses ... TY for great product & great service !!!
> 
> TW


No prob, we'll get it out today for ya.


----------



## DBLlungIT

All orders are shipped less the one that just came in minutes ago.


----------



## ex-wolverine

Got my .010 shims today frank ... 

Thanks buddy !! Couldn't micro tune with out your shim kit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

I will be assembling *.010* back orders for those who ordered between 1-1-16 and 2-15-16. I expect many of those to ship out this week also. They will ship in a small greetings type envelope.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Wow that was pretty quick for USPS. . That's great! Micro tune away Dr. Tom!!! 



ex-wolverine said:


> Got my .010 shims today frank ...
> 
> Thanks buddy !! Couldn't micro tune with out your shim kit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smstewa

Tag


----------



## johnetzel

Small shim kit ordered. Thanks!


----------



## jthaze

Paypal sent for a small shim kit. Thanks!


----------



## johnetzel

Received shim kit. Thanks!! Just what I needed to fine tune my bows.


----------



## wheels3563

payment sent for small shim kit,thanks


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Looks like the word is getting out about how a bit of shimming can turn an "untunable" bow into a shooting machine.


----------



## mskecker

Payment sent for small kit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maui1911

payment sent for small kit.

Thank you in advance. Please confirm receipt thereof.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*New Pricing Information:*

*Kit's include both E-clip types. Standard & Deep Groove for Elite style axles.*

* Paypal is [email protected] and embarq is spelled with a q(Q) not a g(G). Best to copy & paste.
*
Please do not send funds as personal or gift.*

* For credit card orders please contact me at [email protected]

* Pricing:
* 50.00 tyd Small Shim kit/// $60.00 International///* will include 25ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, +12 of the big .187 size. + 15ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. Both are Made in USA Quality

* * 83.00 tyd Large shim kit///$93.00 International///* will include 50ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, + 25 of the big .187 size + 25ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size E-clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are carbon steel & black. Both are Made in USA Quality products.

* Shim Sizes are:
.010 New addition
.020
.032
.040
.062
.080
.093
.125
.187 *


----------



## Schroeder 188

I'll be ordering great idea.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks.


----------



## DBLlungIT

It was a little tough reaching me last week as I was on a wild boar hunt but I'm all caught up now with shim orders and now that i just finished getting the hogs in the freezer I can work on getting those .010 specials shipped out for those that ordered between 1-1-16 and 2-14-16. 
I will get those in the mail on Thursday ok. I am 100% spent tonight.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Very true. And I think its a positive thing. 




AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Looks like the word is getting out about how a bit of shimming can turn an "untunable" bow into a shooting machine.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Glad you like.




johnetzel said:


> Received shim kit. Thanks!! Just what I needed to fine tune my bows.


----------



## DBLlungIT

These did get shipped out yesterday btw. There will be a whole lot of folks getting a small greeting card size envelope with a pack (or two for the large kits) of .010 shims. I'm glad that's all caught up now so I hope you all like them. They're *Pink*. lol Just kidding. That may be a custom color I will be offering however the *Green* is what I'm going to be after first. *>>>---------------->* No kidding! 




DBLlungIT said:


> It was a little tough reaching me last week as I was on a wild boar hunt but I'm all caught up now with shim orders and now that i just finished getting the hogs in the freezer I can work on getting those .010 specials shipped out for those that ordered between 1-1-16 and 2-14-16.
> I will get those in the mail on Thursday ok. I am 100% spent tonight.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Been having an issue with papal last few days. You can still pay with paypal but i cant print labels and that's not good. They are working on it and i finally have a case number so hopefully it will get resolved quick. I have a few orders going out tomorrow that are a couple days old now so i will have to wait in line & walk them thru the P/O tomorrow. Slow would be a major improvement but I will get them on they're way.


----------



## Anarchist_Otter

Do you accept money orders? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

Yes I will accept M/O's. Pm me for an address if you want to go that route. Sorry i missed this post. 




Anarchist_Otter said:


> Do you accept money orders?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

Super tuners, I may have to price adjust for *International* orders because as of mid January shipping just about doubled. Until that time I will ship them at the regular prices but I'm looking at a $7.00 increase for international orders. Domestic went up about .50 cents but I'm absorbing that one so far. I'm just trying to find a way around this at the moment, that is why I haven't implemented the adjustment just yet.


----------



## onlyinajeep

How much for just the 0.010" pack?


----------



## DBLlungIT

Good question. I need to start including that now in my new page pricing updates. Its $6.00 tyd for small pack of 25ea. See post #431 for pmt details. 




onlyinajeep said:


> How much for just the 0.010" pack?


----------



## Dewboy

You need some thin ones in the kit or else it's not very useful. And the thin ones are the ones that are hardest to come by.


----------



## Fenwayrick

How come this is the first time I've seen this?!?! Very nice


----------



## DBLlungIT

I couldn't agree more Dewboy. I've never seen a kit like this offered in the industry.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Fenwayrick said:


> How come this is the first time I've seen this?!?! Very nice


Well you found us. Welcome abord!


----------



## DBLlungIT

Sorry, lets try that one more time. I shouldn't try replying with my phone. 
Well you found us. Welcome aboard! 





Fenwayrick said:


> How come this is the first time I've seen this?!?! Very nice


----------



## wv-outdoor

Payment sent for small shim kit. Thanks!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onlyinajeep

Attachment is a list of combinations of shims up to 0.200" in .pdf format. Whilst there can be numerous combinations for each stack size, combinations in list use the least amount of shims.


View attachment ShimStackCombos.pdf

(hmmm....dunno why attachment shows as big black box)


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks for your order. It's labeled & will ship out tomorrow. 





wv-outdoor said:


> Payment sent for small shim kit. Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wv-outdoor

Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bokellaz

Payment sent for small shim kit. Thanks!


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks for your order. I will ship it out tomorrow. 




bokellaz said:


> Payment sent for small shim kit. Thanks!


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Pricing Information:*

*
Kit's include both E-clip types. Standard & Deep Groove for Elite style axles.*

* *Paypal is* [email protected] and embarq is spelled with a q(Q) not a g(G). Best to copy & paste.

Please do not send funds as personal or gift.
*
* For credit card orders please contact me at [email protected]*

*Pricing:
* 50.00 tyd Small Shim kit/// $67.00 International///* will include 25ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, +12 of the big .187 size. + 15ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. Both are Made in USA Quality

** 83.00 tyd Large shim kit///$100.00 International///* will include 50ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, + 25 of the big .187 size + 25ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size E-clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are carbon steel & black. Both are Made in USA Quality products.

*The price for a single pack of shims - any thickness for small kit is ....$6.00 tyd. 
The price for a single pack of shims - any thickness for large kit is ...$11.00 tyd.*

* Shim Sizes are:
.010 New addition
.020
.032
.040
.062
.080
.093
.125
.187 *


----------



## DBLlungIT

I'm sorry but I had to update my pricing for international orders compliments of our illustrious USPS. In mid January shipping costs for my international orders has about doubled which is utterly ridiculous & I cant find a way around it. Domestic went up 50 cents also. Anyone shipping usps probably knows all about this. Its hard to keep up with that club. I may also adjust domestic rates a little but not right now.


----------



## whack n stack

Soon I'll be placing my order!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

DBLlungIT said:


> I'm sorry but I had to update my pricing for international orders compliments of our illustrious USPS. In mid January shipping costs for my international orders has about doubled which is utterly ridiculous & I cant find a way around it. Domestic went up 50 cents also. Anyone shipping usps probably knows all about this. Its hard to keep up with that club. I may also adjust domestic rates a little but not right now.


International postage has gone crazy lately, probably just the postal companies taking advantage of the increased demand due to all the online shopping going on. It's not your fault Frank, you can't be expected to absorb costs that are out of your control.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Ready when you are sir. 




whack n stack said:


> Soon I'll be placing my order!
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

Heading your way sir! Thanks again. 




bokellaz said:


> Payment sent for small shim kit. Thanks!


----------



## DBLlungIT

today's orders going out tomorrow.


----------



## Bullhound

DBLlungIT said:


> today's orders going out tomorrow.


got my remaining .010 shims today! Thanks!!


----------



## onlyinajeep

EsteemGrinders said:


> What is it gonna take to get the .010 and .015 shims into the mix. These would be handy to have in my opinion but Im a machinist so I maybe a little more anal than most on on here. LOL


I think 0.015 would be a great addition, would fill in a lot of gaps in the lower end that would thrill Elite tinkerers.



Code:


S - Shim stack width in thousandths
A - Current Kit
B - Current Kit + 0.015" Shim
C - Current Kit, 0.015 shim instead of 0.010 shim

S	A	B	C
10	*	*	
11			
12			
13			
14			
15		*	*
16			
17			
18			
19			
20	*	*	*
21			
22			
23			
24			
25		*	
26			
27			
28			
29			
30	*	*	*
31			
32	*	*	*
33			
34			
35		*	*
36			
37			
38			
39			
40	*	*	*
41			
42	*	*	
43			
44			
45		*	*
46			
47		*	*
48			
49			
50	*	*	*
51			
52	*	*	*
53			
54			
55		*	*
56			
57		*	
58			
59			
60	*	*	*
61			
62	*	*	*
63			
64	*	*	*
65		*	*
66			
67		*	*
68			
69			
70	*	*	*
71			
72	*	*	*
73			
74	*	*	
75		*	*
76			
77		*	*
78			
79		*	*
80	*	*	*
81			
82	*	*	*
83			
84	*	*	*
85		*	*
86			
87		*	*
88			
89		*	
90	*	*	*
91			
92	*	*	*
93	*	*	*
94	*	*	*
95		*	*
96	*	*	*
97		*	*
98			
99		*	*
100	*	*	*
101			
102	*	*	*
103	*	*	
104	*	*	*
105		*	*
106	*	*	
107		*	*
108		*	*
109		*	*
110	*	*	*
111		*	*
112	*	*	*
113	*	*	*
114	*	*	*
115		*	*
116	*	*	*
117		*	*
118		*	
119		*	*
120	*	*	*
121		*	
122	*	*	*
123	*	*	*
124	*	*	*
125	*	*	*
126	*	*	*
127		*	*
128	*	*	*
129		*	*
130	*	*	*
131		*	*
132	*	*	*
133	*	*	*
134	*	*	*
135	*	*	*
136	*	*	*
137		*	*
138	*	*	*
139		*	*
140	*	*	*
141		*	*
142	*	*	*
143	*	*	*
144	*	*	*
145	*	*	*
146	*	*	*
147		*	*
148	*	*	*
149		*	*
150	*	*	*
151		*	*
152	*	*	*
153	*	*	*
154	*	*	*
155	*	*	*
156	*	*	*
157	*	*	*
158	*	*	*
159		*	*
160	*	*	*
161		*	*
162	*	*	*
163	*	*	*
164	*	*	*
165	*	*	*
166	*	*	*
167	*	*	*
168	*	*	*
169		*	*
170	*	*	*
171		*	*
172	*	*	*
173	*	*	*
174	*	*	*
175	*	*	*
176	*	*	*
177	*	*	*
178	*	*	*
179		*	*
180	*	*	*
181		*	*
182	*	*	*
183	*	*	*
184	*	*	*
185	*	*	*
186	*	*	*
187	*	*	*
188	*	*	*
189	*	*	*
190	*	*	*
191		*	*
192	*	*	*
193	*	*	*
194	*	*	*
195	*	*	*
196	*	*	*
197	*	*	*
198	*	*	*
199	*	*	*
200	*	*	*


----------



## 3DinTN

payment sent for large shim kit


----------



## mongopino915

Just ordered a small kit. Look forward to playing around with these shims. Thanks,


----------



## DBLlungIT

Let me say it like this. I dont disagree with you. This has been a work in progress and if I could have already bought it i would have. But remember, as I add these sizes the price goes up along with it. Nobody that has my kit says they wish they had a .015 or wish they had the .015 instead of the .010. My guess is that you may be looking on paper and thinking it'd be nice to have a .015 but have you honestly really needed it that bad with my shim kit? But if anyone really needed a .015 a person could sand it from a .020 but i hate the thought of that however that maneuver would be a rare exception - not the rule. 

For many years I shimmed with only 3 sizes in the old Apple kit. I'm offering 9 sizes now and at one point I thought i had the .015 in the bag but then my vendor backed out but said I could get my .010 so i was all over that & I never looked back. I'm not saying never - I'm saying I'm pleased to be able to offer what I have right now and I will add it when I can. I would love to add a .050 and .070 to but I'm getting nowhere on those two lately but a person can hit those ranges by using a .020 with a .032 for the .050 shim "range" and a .032 with a .040 for the .070 "range". It would be far easier to add a stainless steel .005 to give us that extra fine .005 to assist any shim stack your heart desires and I am not ruling that one out at all either but them stainless steel buggers are pricey. But cost aside the .005 would be a valuable filler for any of it's 9 siblings and if I can get it I will add it. 






onlyinajeep said:


> I think 0.015 would be a great addition, would fill in a lot of gaps in the lower end that would thrill Elite tinkerers.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> S - Shim stack width in thousandths
> A - Current Kit
> B - Current Kit + 0.015" Shim
> C - Current Kit, 0.015 shim instead of 0.010 shim
> 
> S	A	B	C
> 10	*	*
> 11
> 12
> 13
> 14
> 15		*	*
> 16
> 17
> 18
> 19
> 20	*	*	*
> 21
> 22
> 23
> 24
> 25		*
> 26
> 27
> 28
> 29
> 30	*	*	*
> 31
> 32	*	*	*
> 33
> 34
> 35		*	*
> 36
> 37
> 38
> 39
> 40	*	*	*
> 41
> 42	*	*
> 43
> 44
> 45		*	*
> 46
> 47		*	*
> 48
> 49
> 50	*	*	*
> 51
> 52	*	*	*
> 53
> 54
> 55		*	*
> 56
> 57		*
> 58
> 59
> 60	*	*	*
> 61
> 62	*	*	*
> 63
> 64	*	*	*
> 65		*	*
> 66
> 67		*	*
> 68
> 69
> 70	*	*	*
> 71
> 72	*	*	*
> 73
> 74	*	*
> 75		*	*
> 76
> 77		*	*
> 78
> 79		*	*
> 80	*	*	*
> 81
> 82	*	*	*
> 83
> 84	*	*	*
> 85		*	*
> 86
> 87		*	*
> 88
> 89		*
> 90	*	*	*
> 91
> 92	*	*	*
> 93	*	*	*
> 94	*	*	*
> 95		*	*
> 96	*	*	*
> 97		*	*
> 98
> 99		*	*
> 100	*	*	*
> 101
> 102	*	*	*
> 103	*	*
> 104	*	*	*
> 105		*	*
> 106	*	*
> 107		*	*
> 108		*	*
> 109		*	*
> 110	*	*	*
> 111		*	*
> 112	*	*	*
> 113	*	*	*
> 114	*	*	*
> 115		*	*
> 116	*	*	*
> 117		*	*
> 118		*
> 119		*	*
> 120	*	*	*
> 121		*
> 122	*	*	*
> 123	*	*	*
> 124	*	*	*
> 125	*	*	*
> 126	*	*	*
> 127		*	*
> 128	*	*	*
> 129		*	*
> 130	*	*	*
> 131		*	*
> 132	*	*	*
> 133	*	*	*
> 134	*	*	*
> 135	*	*	*
> 136	*	*	*
> 137		*	*
> 138	*	*	*
> 139		*	*
> 140	*	*	*
> 141		*	*
> 142	*	*	*
> 143	*	*	*
> 144	*	*	*
> 145	*	*	*
> 146	*	*	*
> 147		*	*
> 148	*	*	*
> 149		*	*
> 150	*	*	*
> 151		*	*
> 152	*	*	*
> 153	*	*	*
> 154	*	*	*
> 155	*	*	*
> 156	*	*	*
> 157	*	*	*
> 158	*	*	*
> 159		*	*
> 160	*	*	*
> 161		*	*
> 162	*	*	*
> 163	*	*	*
> 164	*	*	*
> 165	*	*	*
> 166	*	*	*
> 167	*	*	*
> 168	*	*	*
> 169		*	*
> 170	*	*	*
> 171		*	*
> 172	*	*	*
> 173	*	*	*
> 174	*	*	*
> 175	*	*	*
> 176	*	*	*
> 177	*	*	*
> 178	*	*	*
> 179		*	*
> 180	*	*	*
> 181		*	*
> 182	*	*	*
> 183	*	*	*
> 184	*	*	*
> 185	*	*	*
> 186	*	*	*
> 187	*	*	*
> 188	*	*	*
> 189	*	*	*
> 190	*	*	*
> 191		*	*
> 192	*	*	*
> 193	*	*	*
> 194	*	*	*
> 195	*	*	*
> 196	*	*	*
> 197	*	*	*
> 198	*	*	*
> 199	*	*	*
> 200	*	*	*


----------



## harley

I don't understand the kits. Are they for all bows and does it make that much of a difference?


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thank you sir. I'm on it. 



3DinTN said:


> payment sent for large shim kit


----------



## DBLlungIT

They can be used for any bow that uses the standard 3/16" axles and uses spacers. On Binary cam bows it can and will make a huge difference to your center shot. 




harley said:


> I don't understand the kits. Are they for all bows and does it make that much of a difference?


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks - you will have a lot of shims to play with soon. 



mongopino915 said:


> Just ordered a small kit. Look forward to playing around with these shims. Thanks,


----------



## QuickKen

I wanted to post after purchasing the small shim kit from Frank. I am totally impressed on how many per each size, and two different e-clip size in the pack to boot. Has anyone purchased shim kits from the bow company direct? I did, from Elite last year. Very few size compared to the price. Compared to Frank's, I feel that I got ripped off, or Frank's is that great of a deal. I had the chance of using the shims because I had a right tear after setting my center shot, and started to change the Elite shims with Frank's. Pencil, notepad, and caliper a must. One thing I noticed before starting is the Cams had a consent drag on them? The large outside diameter of the Elite shims rubbed against the cams. Moved the cams .020 to the tear, fixed the tear, but Frank's shims being the perfect outside diameter which mated against the bearing surface, eliminated the rubbing on the cams also. If you decide to use the Elite shims, install them towards the limbs, and Frank's against the cam bearings. Heads up, I tuned the bow without the .010 shims that came in the mail last week. Frank promised to the customers they would come to those who placed their orders in that time frame. Now that is customer service. Thank's Frank. Seen a post to add another shim thickness to the kit? I think it's the perfect custom shim kit the way it is. I put a video link to final tune with shims if everything else is setup correctly. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKLAbaWkYnc


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

QuickKen said:


> I wanted to post after purchasing the small shim kit from Frank. I am totally impressed on how many per each size, and two different e-clip size in the pack to boot. Has anyone purchased shim kits from the bow company direct? I did, from Elite last year. Very few size compared to the price. Compared to Frank's, I feel that I got ripped off, or Frank's is that great of a deal. I had the chance of using the shims because I had a right tear after setting my center shot, and started to change the Elite shims with Frank's. Pencil, notepad, and caliper a must. One thing I noticed before starting is the Cams had a consent drag on them? The large outside diameter of the Elite shims rubbed against the cams. Moved the cams .020 to the tear, fixed the tear, but Frank's shims being the perfect outside diameter which mated against the bearing surface, eliminated the rubbing on the cams also. If you decide to use the Elite shims, install them towards the limbs, and Frank's against the cam bearings. Heads up, I tuned the bow without the .010 shims that came in the mail last week. Frank promised to the customers they would come to those who placed their orders in that time frame. Now that is customer service. Thank's Frank. Seen a post to add another shim thickness to the kit? I think it's the perfect custom shim kit the way it is. I put a video link to final tune with shims if everything else is setup correctly. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKLAbaWkYnc



Nice informative post Ken and good job on the video. I think some people are a bit scared to mess with the shims thinking it may get a bit technical when in fact it is very simple. I have even seen posts from so called "bow techs" working in bow shops saying they have never touched the shims to tune a bow, it seems close enough is good enough for some.


----------



## wdbowhunter

Just sent payment for a small kit. Thanks!


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks a lot. All current orders are shipped out.


----------



## DoWorkSon

In


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoWorkSon

How do I order!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Pricing Information:*

Kit's include both E-clip types. Standard & Deep Groove for Elite style axles.

* Paypal is [email protected] and embarq is spelled with a q(Q) not a g(G). Best to copy & paste.

* Please do not send funds as personal or gift.*

* For credit card orders please contact me at [email protected]

* Pricing:
* 50.00 tyd Small Shim kit/// $67.00 International///* will include 25ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, +12 of the big .187 size. + 15ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. Both are Made in USA Quality

* * 83.00 tyd Large shim kit///$100.00 International/// *will include 50ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, + 25 of the big .187 size + 25ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size E-clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are carbon steel & black. Both are Made in USA Quality products.

* The price for a single pack of shims - any thickness for small kit is ....$6.00 tyd.
The price for a single pack of shims - any thickness for large kit is ...$11.00 tyd.*

* Shim Sizes are:
.010 New addition
.020
.032
.040
.062
.080
.093
.125
.187 *


----------



## QuickKen

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Nice informative post Ken and good job on the video. I think some people are a bit scared to mess with the shims thinking it may get a bit technical when in fact it is very simple. I have even seen posts from so called "bow techs" working in bow shops saying they have never touched the shims to tune a bow, it seems close enough is good enough for some.


That was not me in the video...LOL. But who did it, did a great job explaining the process. Plus I like his hat.


----------



## mongopino915

Just received mine today. Thanks DBL.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Last night and today's orders will ship out in the am. Thanks a lot.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Uhh Ohhh i just had a thought - I might have shot myself in the foot here. It's gonna be a whole lot more difficult to compete against you guys this tournament season. lol.


----------



## jobow81

Yeah i had a very similar experience with my kit when i got it. I could not believe all you get for what we pay for them. My first thought was now this is what a shim kit should be right here. Then when i checked calibration on them they were all right there and they just seem to be better than what manufacturers are using. I worked on my buddies Elite and couldn't help but throw those oem shims away. That was ridiculous, nice bows but I don't understand their reasoning on their shim selections. His shim sizes worked great for me to. So then I asked Frank why he decided on that OD shim dimension and he said because it seems to fit more universally for all cam bearings and I think he was right. They need to use his shims. So if that's not enough when he starts offering them in colors like he commented in a previous post that is gonna be pretty cool, I'm in for a green set. I already use his press, now his shims & both are great products.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

jobow81 said:


> Yeah i had a very similar experience with my kit when i got it. I could not believe all you get for what we pay for them. My first thought was now this is what a shim kit should be right here. Then when i checked calibration on them they were all right there and they just seem to be better than what manufacturers are using. I worked on my buddies Elite and couldn't help but throw those oem shims away. That was ridiculous, nice bows but I don't understand their reasoning on their shim selections. His shim sizes worked great for me to. So then I asked Frank why he decided on that OD shim dimension and he said because it seems to fit more universally for all cam bearings and I think he was right. They need to use his shims. So if that's not enough when he starts offering them in colors like he commented in a previous post that is gonna be pretty cool, I'm in for a green set. I already use his press, now his shims & both are great products.




You only need to take a look at the Bowa to see that Frank demands absolute quality. There is no way Frank would have released his shim kits unless they were of the best quality available.


----------



## lamby66

Payment sent for a small kit.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thank you! Your order will ship out tomorrow. 



lamby66 said:


> Payment sent for a small kit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Daytime orders up to about 9:00 pm eastern time will generally be shipped following day. If you order after 9:00 Pm Eastern time like say on a Monday then there is a 50/50 chance that order will not be shipped until Wednesday. So please try to get those orders in before 9 pm Eastern time ok. I am a pretty busy guy these days. *


----------



## DBLlungIT

Btw - I had not yet shut down yet so the 9:21pm order was caught and is labeled so it'll make it out tomorrow as well. 

Pretty heavy shim day today. Lots of bows getting dialed in out there. >>>-----> That's a good thing.


----------



## Breathn

Best shim kits out..I've used heck out of mine


----------



## lamby66

DBLlungIT said:


> Thank you! Your order will ship out tomorrow.


Wow, now that is quick service. Thanks again.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## stillrunnin

What size are stock hoyts I could not fine one when I went to put the cams back on my burner


----------



## aljburk

Pm sent


----------



## aljburk

Payment for small shim kit sent!


----------



## DBLlungIT

I will ship it out tomorrow sir. Thank you. 





aljburk said:


> Payment for small shim kit sent!


----------



## DBLlungIT

This kit will fit your Hoyt .187" axle but I don't know the actual thickness spec's that you would need. That will be very model specific anyway but Hoyt could probably hook you up with that info and if you get it let me know and I will see what i can do for ya. I can however assure you that you will be able to put it back together with this kit if you so choose to go that route. 




stillrunnin said:


> What size are stock hoyts I could not fine one when I went to put the cams back on my burner


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thank you sir!!! Glad you like. 



Breathn said:


> Best shim kits out..I've used heck out of mine


----------



## rutcrzy98

would these kits work for 2015 xcentric 6?


----------



## DBLlungIT

Yes


----------



## rutcrzy98

will be ordering,thanks


----------



## rutcrzy98

pay pal sent,thanks


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks a lot, 

All yesterdays orders are shipped. Any weekend orders will ship Monday. 





rutcrzy98 said:


> pay pal sent,thanks


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Pricing Information:*

Kit's include both E-clip types. Standard & Deep Groove for Elite style axles.

* * Paypal is* [email protected] and embarq is spelled with a q(Q) not a g(G). Best to copy & paste.

* Please do not send funds as personal or gift.*

* For credit card orders please email me at [email protected]

* Pricing:
* 50.00 tyd Small Shim kit/// $67.00 International///* will include 25ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, +12 of the big .187 size. + 15ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. Both are Made in USA Quality

** 83.00 tyd Large shim kit///$100.00 International///* will include 50ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, + 25 of the big .187 size + 25ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size E-clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are carbon steel & black. Both are Made in USA Quality products.

*The price for a single pack of shims - any thickness for small kit is ....$6.00 tyd.
The price for a single pack of shims - any thickness for large kit is ...$11.00 tyd.*
*
Shim Sizes are:
.010 New addition
.020
.032
.040
.062
.080
.093
.125
.187*


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Small shim kit.*

*Super Tuners!!!! * This is what a small kit will look like with the 9 different sizes of shim's & both the Standard and Deep Groove E-clips. The small labels can be taken off of the mini zip lock's and used on your bins for identification.

As I phase out the 50pc packs for the large kits - a large kit will simply be two packs each of these items and will be in a larger bubble envelope.

(A large kit may still have some of the 50pc packs in it for a while tho) 

If you got the larger bubble envelope in the last couple weeks with a small kit that's just because i ran out of the small ones but my new order is in and we're all good again.


----------



## thirdhandman

Looks good Franko


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thank you sir - and I will add, all proudly Made in the USA! 





thirdhandman said:


> Looks good Franko


----------



## DBLlungIT

All recent orders are shipped out & I have 17 pre packed kits ready to roll out next day. I designed a new storage dispensing cabinet to streamline packaging up new kits so I'm excited to make that a reality as soon as i get some presses built and shipped.


----------



## caspian

payment made for a large kit, thanks for putting this together.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks for the order, I think you'll like it. 

I'll get this going for ya & I expect to have this shipped out today yet. 




caspian said:


> payment made for a large kit, thanks for putting this together.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks for the orders guys. New orders go out tomorrow.


----------



## mikeshuntin

Payment sent for small shim kit, Thanks


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks. It may possibly ship out at the end of today but if not then tomorrow.


----------



## DBLlungIT

I just printed a couple labels & am shipping all current orders out right now. 
Thanks a lot & hope you like.


----------



## DBLlungIT

BTW - with this thread being in general archery discussion you cant add feedback *but you can do that from my other thread in the classifieds if any previous customers chooses to. Here is the link* 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3296394


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Pricing Information:*

Kit's include both E-clip types. Standard & Deep Groove for Elite style axles.

* Paypal is [email protected] and embarq is spelled with a q(Q) not a g(G). Best to copy & paste.

*Please do not send funds as personal or gift.

* For credit card orders please email me at [email protected]
*
Pricing:
* 50.00 tyd Small Shim kit/// $67.00 International///* will include 25ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, +12 of the big .187 size. + 15ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. Both are Made in USA Quality
*
* 83.00 tyd Large shim kit///$100.00 International///* will include 50ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, + 25 of the big .187 size + 25ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size E-clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are carbon steel & black. Both are Made in USA Quality products.

* The price for a single pack of shims - any thickness for small kit is ....$6.00 tyd.
The price for a single pack of shims - any thickness for large kit is ...$11.00 tyd.*

* Shim Sizes are:
.010 New addition
.020
.032
.040
.062
.080
.093
.125
.187*

This is what a small kit will look like with the 9 different sizes of shim's & both the Standard and Deep Groove E-clips. The small labels can be taken off of the mini zip lock's and used on your bins for identification.

As I phase out the 50pc packs for the large kits - a large kit will simply be two packs each of these items and will be in a larger bubble envelope.


----------



## huntertroy

Curious if you are to shim both top and bottom cams when shimming to correct a paper tear. In the posted video it appeared he was shimming the bottom cam only
Thank you


----------



## DBLlungIT

I typically shim top cam first because often your adjustments are under .020". I generally don't do both cams unless adjustments are a bit more drastic.


----------



## mikeshuntin

Recieved shim kit, Great product, I had to replace cams due to a dry fire and had some slack in in the spacing worked out great for me. I started this shimming project because I just couldn't get my broadheads and field points to group had tried everything even swithed to the no torqe elite grip, so I decided to swap shim locations to see if that would do it and noticed the damaged cam, fortunely I had an extra set of cams but had some slight wiggle in them, put them in without shim kit and installed my original elite grip and bam there it was. Now my only question is on string side should I use the same thickness shims top and bottom and cable side fill the gaps, thats what I did and haven't had a chance to go thru tuning again but well on the way to a good tuned bow to my grip and form wether its right as far as the pro's say or not.


----------



## DBLlungIT

I think in your case I would try to set it back up as close to factory shim specs as you can, then set your center Shot and that will tell your where the cams want to go from there. Then just chase your paper tears with the cam adjustments & u should be set.


----------



## dochunts

Payment sent for small shim kit. Thanks


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thank you. Will get it shipped out tomorrow. 




dochunts said:


> Payment sent for small shim kit. Thanks


----------



## DBLlungIT

I have a large cache of pre-packed kits ready to roll out.


----------



## offeringplate

pics please


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

A good set of shims are a must for any serious bow tuner, Frank has gone to the effort to put together the best there is.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Scroll up 8 posts above yours, its all laid out. But as soon as the thread turns a new page I will post it again. 






offeringplate said:


> pics please


----------



## Blindbat14

txt


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks for the feedback. Question: What year Elite is your bow? I'm just wondering if the slop in the cams was from larger dia. oem shims rubbing the sides of the cam. Your last sentence suggests that you may have gone ahead and replaced your factory shims with your new kit and I want to just clarify what you did and what your end result was. 



mikeshuntin said:


> Recieved shim kit, Great product, I had to replace cams due to a dry fire and had some slack in in the spacing worked out great for me. I started this shimming project because I just couldn't get my broadheads and field points to group had tried everything even swithed to the no torqe elite grip, so I decided to swap shim locations to see if that would do it and noticed the damaged cam, fortunely I had an extra set of cams but had some slight wiggle in them, put them in without shim kit and installed my original elite grip and bam there it was. Now my only question is on string side should I use the same thickness shims top and bottom and cable side fill the gaps, thats what I did and haven't had a chance to go thru tuning again but well on the way to a good tuned bow to my grip and form wether its right as far as the pro's say or not.


----------



## shot thru

Would you sell a kit with 2 or 4 of each size for fine tuning a bow or two? I only tune my own equipment and would never use 25 of each size.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Pricing Information*

Kit's include both E-clip types. Standard & Deep Groove for Elite style axles.

* Paypal is [B][email protected][/B] and embarq is spelled with a q(Q) not a g(G). Best to copy & paste.
*
Please do not send funds as personal or gift.*

* For credit card orders please email me at the same address shown above. 
*
Pricing:*
** 50.00 tyd Small Shim kit/// $67.00 International///* will include 25ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, +12 of the big .187 size. + 15ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. Both are Made in USA Quality

** 83.00 tyd Large shim kit///$100.00 International///* will include 50ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, + 25 of the big .187 size + 25ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size E-clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are carbon steel & black. Both are Made in USA Quality products.
*
The price for a single pack of shims - any thickness for small kit is ....$6.00 tyd.
The price for a single pack of shims - any thickness for large kit is ...$11.00 tyd.*

*Shim Sizes are:
.010 New addition
.020
.032
.040
.062
.080
.093
.125
.187*


----------



## Itbvolks

Franco -

Payment sent on a small kit.


Thanks,
Eric


----------



## DBLlungIT

I do not have a set for that purpose at this time but I may do a limited run of something like that because it does come up every so often. I just dont have the time right now with all that's on my plate. 





shot thru said:


> Would you sell a kit with 2 or 4 of each size for fine tuning a bow or two? I only tune my own equipment and would never use 25 of each size.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Got it. Thanks. I will ship it tomorrow. 



Itbvolks said:


> Franco -
> 
> Payment sent on a small kit.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Eric


----------



## Itbvolks

Thanks Franco!


----------



## Themiddleman

Frank I would like to thank you for putting this shim kit together. It has been a lifesaver at the archery shop.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Hey you are quite welcome, and thanks for the feedback.* 



Themiddleman said:


> Frank I would like to thank you for putting this shim kit together. It has been a lifesaver at the archery shop.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Git your catchers mitt on, It's headed your way. Thanks for the order. 



Itbvolks said:


> Franco -
> 
> Payment sent on a small kit.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Eric


----------



## DBLlungIT

Keep posted for the details, I'm planning on a limited run fairly soon. I really never wanted to leave anyone out but it looks like I may have so we'll take care of that as soon as I can ok. 




shot thru said:


> Would you sell a kit with 2 or 4 of each size for fine tuning a bow or two? I only tune my own equipment and would never use 25 of each size.


----------



## DBLlungIT

All new orders are out and we're still stocked up and ready to go.


----------



## shot thru

DBLlungIT said:


> Keep posted for the details, I'm planning on a limited run fairly soon. I really never wanted to leave anyone out but it looks like I may have so we'll take care of that as soon as I can ok.



Thanks! I will keep and eye out for it.


----------



## patdec

Hi I may also need a shim kit for my obsession Evolution bow

Sent from my SM-J320P using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

You came to the right place. You most likely need to move your cam towards the riser about .020". 
Those Obsessions are what cleaned out my previous (3 size) natural color Apple shim kit that lasted for years. Now we have 9 sizes to choose from and both species of E-clips. Please don't misunderstand me, I bleed *Obsession*. I'm here if ya need me. 



patdec said:


> Hi I may also need a shim kit for my obsession Evolution bow
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320P using Tapatalk


----------



## patdec

Yeah I'm a left-hand Evolution owner and from the factory The shims came small on the inside and bigger on the outside that's the way it appears I just flipped them over and we're waiting to shoot the paper

Sent from my SM-J320P using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

If your center shot was to the outside then that will make it worse. 




patdec said:


> Yeah I'm a left-hand Evolution owner and from the factory The shims came small on the inside and bigger on the outside that's the way it appears I just flipped them over and we're waiting to shoot the paper
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320P using Tapatalk


----------



## patdec

The center Shot was all the way into the Riser is like 5/8 now I got it out to 13/16 and I'm looking to put it to paper

Sent from my SM-J320P using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

So center shot was to the inside eh. That's unusual. Then swapping the shims around should help. Very good. 



patdec said:


> The center Shot was all the way into the Riser is like 5/8 now I got it out to 13/16 and I'm looking to put it to paper
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320P using Tapatalk


----------



## patdec

I wasn't able to mic the shims to see if there was a difference but I'm hoping there was if not I have to buy a kit and making some adjustments

Sent from my SM-J320P using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

I think there is a slight difference. But if you didn't recognize it then all you can do now really is try to shoot it in again and see where it wants to go. It does help to invest in some digital mic's. They aren't to expensive.


----------



## patdec

Tkz for the help def be in touch

Sent from my SM-J320P using Tapatalk


----------



## Done Right

When will you be stocking las on these i seen on there web page they have been on back order for a while now.Thanks in advance.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Apparently they just haven't updated their webpage. They've had them for a coupe weeks at the very minimum. 




Done Right said:


> When will you be stocking las on these i seen on there web page they have been on back order for a while now.Thanks in advance.


----------



## Done Right

DBLlungIT said:


> Apparently they just haven't updated their webpage. They've had them for a coupe weeks at the very minimum.


Called them to order and they said they were on back order


----------



## DBLlungIT

I will call them and check into it.


----------



## Done Right

DBLlungIT said:


> I will call them and check into it.


Thanks for doing this


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello
Ordered my kit. And had a nice phone conversation to boot. :wink: [ Later


----------



## DonsHarley

Done Right said:


> Called them to order and they said they were on back order


Why not just order them from DBLungIT and be done with it, probably cheaper than LAS anyway.


----------



## DBLlungIT

I appreciate ya trying to order them. Should have some answers tomorrow. Thanks for letting me know. 



Done Right said:


> Thanks for doing this


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Pricing Information*

Kit's include both E-clip types. Standard & Deep Groove for Elite style axles.

* Paypal is [email protected] and embarq is spelled with a q(Q) not a g(G). Best to copy & paste.

* Please do not send funds as personal or gift.*

* For credit card orders please email me at the same address shown above.

Pricing:
* 50.00 tyd Small Shim kit/// $67.00 International/// will include 25ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, +12 of the big .187 size. + 15ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. Both are Made in USA Quality

* 83.00 tyd Large shim kit///$100.00 International/// will include 50ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, + 25 of the big .187 size + 25ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size E-clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are carbon steel & black. Both are Made in USA Quality products.

* The price for a single pack of shims - any thickness for small kit is ....$6.00 tyd.
The price for a single pack of shims - any thickness for large kit is ...$11.00 tyd.
*
* Shim Sizes are:
.010 New addition
.020
.032
.040
.062
.080
.093
.125
.187 
*


----------



## DBLlungIT

I am going to do a limited run of Mini Kits soon for those tuners who may work on a bow or two per year or season. Its been requested enough to know they will sell and I really don't want to leave anyone out if they want to fine tune their bow and cant justify buying a small kit for all the use they're gonna get out of it. *I don't know exactly what the pricing will be right now.* I have to decide how many per size but I'm thinking maybe 8 or 10 ea. on the smallest 8 sizes & 4 or 5ea. on the big .187" and 5 ea on the E-Clips.


----------



## cleggy

I'd be down for one of these small kits....


----------



## IIJSavoy

Order sent.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Great. Keep posted here at least weekly. I will make the big announcement when they're ready. 



cleggy said:


> I'd be down for one of these small kits....


----------



## Supersteeb

In for later, been in search of a shin kit for two weeks with no answers whatsoever from elite...quite the let down.


----------



## dsal

Frank if you can send me a pm quote for international on small shim kit, new straps and the new long fingers. I know you haven't worked out all the prices yet but let me know when you get the chance.. Thanks.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Good idea. Because ordering like that I can eliminate the "international shipping cost" for you on both the straps and the shim kit since they weigh about 3 ounces combined and they will just ride along with the heavier finger adapters. Nice way to save you some money for international orders but that would still kind of work for domestic orders as well especially in flat rate parcels. 






dsal said:


> Frank if you can send me a pm quote for international on small shim kit, new straps and the new long fingers. I know you haven't worked out all the prices yet but let me know when you get the chance.. Thanks.


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello
Received my kit. Thanks [ Later


----------



## TroyP

Im in for the small personal kit also.


----------



## rcmjivaro

Put me down for a kit too!


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thank you sir.




Unk Bond said:


> Hello
> Received my kit. Thanks [ Later


----------



## DBLlungIT

Stay tuned for the micro kits. They're getting made now. It'll take a coupe weeks but we have a very nice run of them started.


----------



## nick060200

Sent some money for some .010
Frank


----------



## nick060200

Just thinking. Is there a need for .015 ? I think that would cover all the bases if you had that.


----------



## nick060200

Just realized I need a .032 too
Thanks


----------



## DBLlungIT

Yes sir. If I could have got it that would already be in the mix. To do a custom size is insane expensive just for the dies. Like in the thousands. 





nick060200 said:


> Just thinking. Is there a need for .015 ? I think that would cover all the bases if you had that.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Your items were sent out yesterday. Look for a stamped small greeting size envelope ok. Thanks.



nick060200 said:


> Just realized I need a .032 too
> Thanks


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Elite Shims vs. my shims*

I will start by saying that this has been discussed a couple times already on this thread but I want to discuss it in a little more detail. I will also make it clear that I am not knocking Elite because they do build a great bow. But the reports I'm still getting is their OEM shims are a bit oversized and ride up on the cam. This does a couple obvious things, it robs you of both speed and some of the inherently smooth draw cycle that is built into the cam because of friction from the lateral pressure placed on it. One of the other spin off characteristics is that you may find that after some amount of shooting - your tuned bow may change on you which could confuse you as to why it would do that. 

If you don't believe there is friction look closely at the Elite shim on the left showing the cam is cutting away at it because its bigger than the bearing. The smaller OD shims such as mine on the right are within the bearings OD thus freeing up additional speed and adding to their already smooth draw. 
And if they would just like long draw guys more I would love to own an E35 or the V37 myself. 
*
You fathers out there have a Happy Fathers Day!*


----------



## mw31

DBLlungIT said:


> Stay tuned for the micro kits. They're getting made now. It'll take a coupe weeks but we have a very nice run of them started.


Any info on what the micro kits will include?


----------



## DBLlungIT

6 of each size from .010 - .120. 
3 of the .187's
4 of both E-Clips types. 
$17.00 tyd.


----------



## RickT

Order & payment sent for .010 shims.


----------



## TroyP

Do you ship these to Canada?


----------



## DBLlungIT

Got it. Thanks. I will get it out to you. 



RickT said:


> Order & payment sent for .010 shims.


----------



## DBLlungIT

I will ship anywhere but places like Iran, Iraq, Syria, North Korea & Afghanistan. But if the address has an APO then its all good. Canada is good. 





TroyP said:


> Do you ship these to Canada?


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Pricing Information*

Kit's include both E-clip types. Standard & Deep Groove for Elite style axles.

* Paypal is [email protected] and embarq is spelled with a q(Q) not a g(G). Best to copy & paste.
*
Please do not send funds as personal or gift.*

* For credit card orders please email me at the same address shown above.

Pricing:
* 50.00 tyd Small Shim kit/// $67.00 International/// will include 25ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, +12 of the big .187 size. + 15ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. Both are Made in USA Quality

* 83.00 tyd Large shim kit///$100.00 International/// will include 50ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, + 25 of the big .187 size + 25ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size E-clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are carbon steel & black. Both are Made in USA Quality products.

*The price for a single pack of shims - any thickness for small kit is ....$6.00 tyd.
The price for a single pack of shims - any thickness for large kit is ...$11.00 tyd.*

* Shim Sizes are:
.010 New addition
.020
.032
.040
.062
.080
.093
.125
.187*


----------



## TroyP

Money sent for a Micro Kit.


----------



## DBLlungIT

I should have added with that pricing on the previous page that I still cant ship any mini tuner kits just yet. Possibly by the weekend but if not it should be early mid next week. 

And once I get an international Mini Tuner Kit shipped I will know better how to adjust shipping for those.


----------



## DBLlungIT

she shipped. thanks. 




RickT said:


> Order & payment sent for .010 shims.


----------



## thirdhandman

Money sent for the kit Frank. Thanks


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks, ships tomorrow ok. 



thirdhandman said:


> Money sent for the kit Frank. Thanks


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Mini Tuner Kits Start Shipping Saturday!*

These will be called *Mini Tuner Kits* or just *Mini Kits* for general purpose reference. And I see above that i got mixed up myself and and called them mico kits which is what so many are calling them and asking in pm's. lol. Anyway we are packing the last 4 sizes tonight and tomorrow so Saturday by noon I will take whatever orders I have and get them shipped out for ya ok. *ORDER AWAY FOLKS THE SEASON IS OPEN*


*6 of each size from .010 - .120.
3 of the .187's
4 of both E-Clip types.
$17.00 tyd.* International orders may have to get adjusted but I wont be adjusting for those until next week once I'm sure what the change will be if any. So if your out of the USA - order away.

*
You will be getting the same type of packs as show in the regular kits except with the quantities I just listed. That's 11 packs for $17.00 tyd which averages out to about $1.54 per pack shipped tyd. But if anyone wants a single mini kit pack of any item you want it's $3.00 per pack shipped tyd. *


----------



## mw31

Payment sent for a mini kit.


----------



## sideburn

Totally interested....tagged


----------



## cleggy

PayPal sent for mini kit....


----------



## DBLlungIT

Long day. I will be up packing the first wave of mini orders in the Am.
*
Please remember, do not pay as personal*


----------



## sideburn

Money sent!


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks. All orders are packed up and ready to go in about 20 minutes. It will be an interesting visit at the post office because they give me a slightly different answer every time I'm there on these smaller shipping envelopes that are suppose to be within official letter size and using a stamp. 




sideburn said:


> Money sent!


----------



## DBLlungIT

Here's the deal on the shipping. All Mini Kit orders shipped but I cant get tracking the way I shipped them with stamps in a flimsy envelope. So I may have to adjust pricing a little to be able to cover the extra shipping but it wont be a lot. 
*I will give it a full week at least without any changes including for international.* 
That will allow me to test some newer shipping envelopes that I just got in today after I got back home. So, as you get the first shipped packages *please let me know with a pm and your name so I can mark my list. *


----------



## DBLlungIT

All new orders ship tomorrow.


----------



## DBLlungIT

orders are shipped


----------



## dsal

Frank sent payment for 2 mini kits to Canada. One will make a great gift.
If shipping is more for 2 let me know or you can send them separately ,Thanks Dave.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Interesting, I like the gift idea for the avid tuner. Yes shipping will be more for two, but not for you. It's a good international order to test out. Thanks,




dsal said:


> Frank sent payment for 2 mini kits to Canada. One will make a great gift.
> If shipping is more for 2 let me know or you can send them separately ,Thanks Dave.


----------



## dsal

DBLlungIT said:


> Interesting, I like the gift idea for the avid tuner. Yes shipping will be more for two, but not for you. It's a good international order to test out. Thanks,


Really if you want the extra shipping cost don't hesitate to ask and thank you very much. Always a pleasure dealing with you. Soon I will be getting back to you for straps and longer fingers for my press.


----------



## chammons0007

I think Frank must have took a run and threw it in the postal truck! Lighting fast shipping! Awesome kit! Thanks for putting this together!


----------



## DBLlungIT

close. little drive bye shipping technique. they drive around with their doors open so i toss them in as i go by. lol.
If i could ship my presses like that then I'd be getting somewhere. 





chammons0007 said:


> I think Frank must have took a run and threw it in the postal truck! Lighting fast shipping! Awesome kit! Thanks for putting this together!


----------



## DBLlungIT

today's orders will ship tomorrow. thanks


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Mini Kit Pricing Adjustment*

There is going to have to be a price adjustment for the mini kits because I cant ship them in my smaller bubble envelopes, get tracking & be any cheaper than printing my own 1st class labels right from my computer so there will have to be some changes. Plus I cant just walk in and drop off a load of them which just adds insult to injury.

For domestic orders - the change is essentially $1.00

For International orders it will be $14.00

Remember back in January when the USPS about doubled their shipping on small packages like these ship in? Well I tried to get away with stamps and tracking for domestic and International orders but that is not working. I'm fought the good fight with the usps people and I am done fighting with them on this. They just don't play well with others...

*Domestic Mini Kits are now $18.00 starting Monday
International Mini Kit Orders are now $31.00 starting now*


----------



## smstewa

Pm and payment sent


----------



## DBLlungIT

will head your way tomorrow. thanks a lot. 




smstewa said:


> Pm and payment sent


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Pricing Information*

Kit's include both E-clip types. Standard & Deep Groove for Elite style axles.

* Paypal is [email protected] and embarq is spelled with a q(Q) not a g(G). Best to copy & paste.
*
Please do not send funds as personal or gift.*

* For credit card orders please email me at the same address shown above.

Pricing:
* 50.00 tyd Small Shim kit/// $67.00 International/// will include 25ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, +12 of the big .187 size. + 15ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. Both are Made in USA Quality

* 83.00 tyd Large shim kit///$100.00 International/// will include 50ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, + 25 of the big .187 size + 25ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size E-clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are carbon steel & black. Both are Made in USA Quality products.

* The price for a single pack of shims - any thickness for small kit is ....$6.00 tyd.
The price for a single pack of shims - any thickness for large kit is ...$11.00 tyd.*
*
Shim Sizes are:
.010 New addition
.020
.032
.040
.062
.080
.093
.125
.187 *


----------



## DBLlungIT

*New Mini Kit Pricing*

*
6 of each size from .010 - .120.
3 of the .187's
4 of both E-Clip types.
$18.00 tyd. 
$31.00 tyd. International orders *

same paypal addy for all three kits. [email protected]

*Please do not send funds as personal or gift. *


----------



## holler head

Sent you a PM and payment


----------



## W. H. Seward

Wow! What a great service to offer! Our shop has been in need of these shims for a while! We will be sending an order your way soon! Thanks!


----------



## themouth1

Got mine in two days...awesome stuff!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

These are invaluable to any shop. I'm here when your ready. Tks.


----------



## DBLlungIT

themouth1 said:


> Got mine in two days...awesome stuff!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Glad you like.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks out to those who ordered - its been a busy week for shim kits. Heading to the Post Office in about an hour or so for the last visit of the week.


----------



## djanderson80

Sent payment via PayPal for small kit.


----------



## DBLlungIT

I was out of town yesterday. Yesterdays orders are shipping out in a few minutes.


----------



## I'M DK

Payment sent for one mini kit.
Thanks,
DK


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks for the orders. Friday and weekends orders will ship tomorrow. I was to involved Saturday to make it to the post office by noon. Sorry about that. 





I'M DK said:


> Payment sent for one mini kit.
> Thanks,
> DK


----------



## craigxt

Paypal sent for mini kit. Thanks


----------



## skynight

Had my first chance to tune an obsession using your kit. Used it on a few other brands previous but was perfect for that K34.


----------



## DBLlungIT

super, thanks for the feedback. 




skynight said:


> Had my first chance to tune an obsession using your kit. Used it on a few other brands previous but was perfect for that K34.


----------



## shooter6687

tag


----------



## Ncturkeycaller

Tag


----------



## Anarchist_Otter

Small shim kit ordered!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thank you sir. Its ready to go and will ship tomorrow. 



Anarchist_Otter said:


> Small shim kit ordered!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## 270mag

You have a PM


----------



## DBLlungIT

*I have a slew of available kits ready to roll out if super tuners are wanting to get their hunting bows dialed in.*


----------



## pbuck

Payment sent for a mini kit. Thank you!


----------



## DBLlungIT

Shipped out today. Thanks. 




pbuck said:


> Payment sent for a mini kit. Thank you!


----------



## DBLlungIT

All orders shipped. Thanks. 
Get them rigs ready, Hunting season is rolling in fast.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Pricing Information*

*Kit's include both E-clip types. Standard & Deep Groove for Elite style axles.*

* Paypal is [email protected] and embarq is spelled with a q(Q) not a g(G). Best to copy & paste.

* Please do not send funds as personal or gift.*

* For credit card orders please email me at the same address shown above.

Pricing:
* 50.00 tyd Small Shim kit/// $67.00 International/// will include 25ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, +12 of the big .187 size. + 15ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. Both are Made in USA Quality

* 83.00 tyd Large shim kit///$100.00 International/// will include 50ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, + 25 of the big .187 size + 25ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size E-clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are carbon steel & black. Both are Made in USA Quality products.
*
The price for a single pack of shims - any thickness for small kit is ....$6.00 tyd.
The price for a single pack of shims - any thickness for large kit is ...$11.00 tyd.
*
* Shim Sizes are:
.010 New addition
.020
.032
.040
.062
.080
.093
.125
.187 *


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Mini Kit Pricing*

*

6 of each size from .010 - .120.
3 each of the .187's
4 each of both E-Clip types.
$18.00 tyd.
$31.00 tyd. International orders*

same paypal addy for all three kits. [email protected]

* Please do not send funds as personal or gift. *


----------



## DBLlungIT

*USPS just hiked prices again.* *They are so out of control.* I wont adjust prices just yet for domestic shim kits tho. International is the big one which i do not know for sure right now what that will be for shim kits. Plus they will not accept the small customs form any longer and you have to do the bigger & more detailed one. 

I just shipped a couple small fat rate 3 lb boxes to Ontario and they are about double what they were previously - going to the same area. Did I mention out of control?


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Postage from the US is just crazy now, I know it has affected how much I buy from the States. A parcel that costs less than $2 for postage from China costs about $40 from the States. I was recently quoted near $40 postage for a few fiber optic fibers that would easily fit into a normal envelope.


----------



## DBLlungIT

All I can say is I'm not happy about this at all. I'm working on an option for Canada or any country that parcels can ship "Ground". I did also check for box type things going to countries separate us by water and its still way worse than USPS but shim kits still wont see anything drastic as far as I can tell.


----------



## DBLlungIT

All orders have been shipped.


----------



## DBLlungIT

All orders have been shipped out.


----------



## tyanske

Just sent payment for a mini kit, I have been looking for something like this for my Obsession Evolution for a while.

Thanks!!


----------



## DBLlungIT

will ship tomorrow. thanks. 




tyanske said:


> Just sent payment for a mini kit, I have been looking for something like this for my Obsession Evolution for a while.
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## rhust

Sent payment for small shim kit. Thanks


----------



## wapitibowman

I am unsure which kit to buy for my bow. Can u help me out?

Wapitibowman


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

wapitibowman said:


> I am unsure which kit to buy for my bow. Can u help me out?
> 
> Wapitibowman



All the kits contain the same sizes, it is only the quantity that changes. If it is just for your own use the smallest kit will probably be fine but if you have a shop or work on a lot of bows you may be better off with a larger kit.


----------



## wapitibowman

Money sent for mini shim kit


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks bud!!! Insane couple days. Will ship out Monday ok. 
Thanks for the assist AUSSIEDUDE!!! Been an insane few days. Next week will be even worse. 




wapitibowman said:


> Money sent for mini shim kit


----------



## DBLlungIT

ttt


----------



## newbowthunder

Best money I've spent in a long time


----------



## kanga

Just paypalled $67 for small kit
thanks


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks, glad you like. 



newbowthunder said:


> Best money I've spent in a long time


----------



## CellarDoor22012

Looks like I came to the right place, just sent payment for a Mini kit...for now! Thanks!

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## duda

Sending payment for mini kit. I'm swapping limb on my GT-500 and I am assuming I will need shims to make it perfect.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Did you get your kit? Cant tell based on user name but all recent orders were still shipped out quickly. I just haven't had time to get on atalk. 



CellarDoor22012 said:


> Looks like I came to the right place, just sent payment for a Mini kit...for now! Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## bonecrusher516

PayPal sent for mini kit


----------



## parkesdj33

Pay pal sent for mini kit.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## parkesdj33

Paypal sent for mini kit


Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks for your order. Got it. Will ship tomorrow.





parkesdj33 said:


> Paypal sent for mini kit
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## parkesdj33

Great. Thank you. V37 right tear. Used Elite kit but not enough verity. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

Perfect. 
My shim on right, Elite shim on left. Notice the friction contact on the shim. My shims fit the bearing and wont rub the cam. Should improve on an already nice draw and gain some performance. 




parkesdj33 said:


> Great. Thank you. V37 right tear. Used Elite kit but not enough verity.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## bonecrusher516

These kits are awesome


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Pricing Information*

Kit's include both E-clip types. Standard & Deep Groove for Elite style axles.

* Paypal is [email protected] and embarq is spelled with a q(Q) not a g(G). Best to copy & paste.

Please do not send funds as personal or gift.

* For credit card orders please email me at the same address shown above.

* Pricing:
* 50.00 tyd Small Shim kit/// $67.00 International///* will include 25ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, +12 of the big .187 size. + 15ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. Both are Made in USA Quality

** 83.00 tyd Large shim kit///$100.00 International///* will include 50ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, + 25 of the big .187 size + 25ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size E-clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are carbon steel & black. Both are Made in USA Quality products.

*The price for a single pack of shims - any thickness for small kit is ....$6.00 tyd.
The price for a single pack of shims - any thickness for large kit is ...$11.00 tyd.*

*Shim Sizes are:
.010 New addition
.020
.032
.040
.062
.080
.093
.125
.187 
*


----------



## DBLlungIT

*
6 of each size from .010 - .120.
3 each of the .187's
4 each of both E-Clip types.
$18.00 tyd.
$31.00 tyd. International orders*

same paypal addy for all three kits. [email protected]

Please do not send funds as personal or gift.


----------



## bonecrusher516

Pm sent


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks. Glad you like them. 


bonecrusher516 said:


> These kits are awesome


----------



## DBLlungIT

All new orders went out today. Thanks guys!


----------



## DBLlungIT

New orders go out tomorrow. Stay tuned out there.


----------



## aricpayne

Payment sent for mini kit...Thanks. Hopefully this will fix my centershot and tear issues...


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks, will get it ready to go for ya. Reports are that these smooth up the draw and makes some performance gains. See post #655 if you haven't already. 



aricpayne said:


> Payment sent for mini kit...Thanks. Hopefully this will fix my centershot and tear issues...


----------



## Frank-the-5th

Payment sent for a small pack of .10 and .20 shims 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parkesdj33

Put shims in today. Took care of right tear. Also bumped speed 1fps using pro crono. Good product. Thanks


Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

shipped today. thanks. 





Frank-the-5th said:


> Payment sent for a small pack of .10 and .20 shims
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

Glad to hear it. Thanks for the feedback. 




parkesdj33 said:


> Put shims in today. Took care of right tear. Also bumped speed 1fps using pro crono. Good product. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

Good time to refresh this video. 






Mr. RoC said:


>


----------



## aricpayne

Hey Frank, I sent you a PM...thanks...


----------



## DBLlungIT

all pm's replied to. shoot straight guys.


----------



## DBLlungIT

btw, the video isn't me - it was posted on this thread earlier in the year so i wanted to just refresh it to keep it alive and handy since he did a good job with it.


----------



## Ebraden7298

Tag


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Super shimmers holiday 3 - 5 - 7 special*

*Hey its the holiday season so lets do a 3-5-7 shim special.*

*Now till 1-1-17 *
$3 off on Mini kit
$5 off on Small Kit
$7 off on Large Kit


----------



## Doc Stone

*Mathews TopHats*

How do or will these shims work
with a Mathews' Halon or other
Mathews Bows with the top Hats?
thanks very much
Doc


----------



## DBLlungIT

No sir. Mathews went to a bigger dia. axle on the Halon. But somehow I dont think they changed all of their bows over to that axle and I'm not sure exactly which models are but the Halon uses their T-hat style shim. You would have to get those from a dealer. 





Doc Stone said:


> How do or will these shims work
> with a Mathews' Halon or other
> Mathews Bows with the top Hats?
> thanks very much
> Doc


----------



## Doc Stone

thanks for the quick reply
Doc


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Pricing Information*

*Kit's include both E-clip types. Standard & Deep Groove for Elite style axles.*

* Paypal is [email protected] and embarq is spelled with a q(Q) not a g(G). Best to copy & paste.

 Please do not send funds as personal or gift.

* For credit card orders please email me at the same address shown above.

* Pricing:
* 50.00 tyd Small Shim kit/// $67.00 International///* will include 25ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, +12 of the big .187 size. + 15ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. Both are Made in USA Quality
*
* 83.00 tyd Large shim kit///$100.00 International///* will include 50ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, + 25 of the big .187 size + 25ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size E-clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are carbon steel & black. Both are Made in USA Quality products.

* The price for a single pack of shims - any thickness for small kit is ....$6.00 tyd.
The price for a single pack of shims - any thickness for large kit is ...$11.00 tyd.*

* Shim Sizes are:
.010 New addition
.020
.032
.040
.062
.080
.093
.125
.187 *


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Mini Tuner Kit Pricing*

*>6 of each size from .010 - .120.
>3 each of the .187's
>4 each of both E-Clip types.
>$18.00 tyd.
>$31.00 tyd. International orders*

same paypal addy for all three kits. [email protected]

*Please do not send funds as personal or gift.*


----------



## DBLlungIT

*The holiday 3-5-7 shim special continues (from last page)*

I started this before we turned another page. So, if someone orders and does not catch this Holiday special I will do the appropriate refunds up to and including New Years Day. 


* Now till 1-1-17

$3 off on Mini kit
$5 off on Small Kit
$7 off on Large Kit*


----------



## DBLlungIT

Question to all of you who have bought my kits. 

Has anyone wished that I offered e-clips for Bowtech's Overdrive cam system? 
Please - No bashing of Bowtech here ok. Had a couple folks asking if I had the Eclips 
but I was wondering if there's been others that needed them. I have talked to Bowtech and 
I know what to order if more guys need them. I have to buy them by the thousands and my supplier has them in stock.


----------



## UPNORTHMN

Payment sent for mini tuner kit, hopefully I can get the new bow on the right track.


----------



## DBLlungIT

post #669 if you need some help. 



UPNORTHMN said:


> Payment sent for mini tuner kit, hopefully I can get the new bow on the right track.


----------



## Novemberaddict

Tagged


----------



## ridgehunter70

E mail sent. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ky_bowhunter

DBLlungIT said:


> Question to all of you who have bought my kits.
> 
> Has anyone wished that I offered e-clips for Bowtech's Overdrive cam system?
> Please - No bashing of Bowtech here ok. Had a couple folks asking if I had the Eclips
> but I was wondering if there's been others that needed them. I have talked to Bowtech and
> I know what to order if more guys need them. I have to buy them by the thousands and my supplier has them in stock.


Yes please!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## va limbhanger

PayPal sent for a mini kit. Thanks:thumbs_up


----------



## squid013

Just sent payment

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

Hi Guys. Hey I appreciate it when you pm me to tell me you sent a ppal payment for a shim kit. . That does help me dbl check who wants what - but if i don't have your name I have no way to connect you to the payment.
When there isn't much activity going on its easy to connect the activity. But when there is a lot going on and I don't have your name all i can do is ship to the name and address on the PayPal payment's and hope i didn't miss anyone's order. 
I may add a little reminder on my pricing post's herein. But I'm glad some super tuners are getting some use out of the holiday 3-5-7 sale.


----------



## DBLlungIT

To those getting started shimming. 
If you set center shot and want to shim tune. 
*>>>------------------------------------------------->>>Nock Right paper tear>>>Move cam >>>to the Right *

*Nock Left tear<<<Move cam Left<<<---------------------------------------------------------------<<<*

Once your close "if" you feel you want to move the rest just a touch to finish it off you would move the rest in the direction of your point contact. This is assuming your properly spine'd.


----------



## pbdollar

Tagged


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Change in the 3-5-7 sale.*

Since it went pretty well I'm going to say thanks by extending it through tomorrow/Monday when we all have to start thinking about the reality of the new work and "tournament" year.


----------



## cypressd

Paypal and PM sent... Thanks Sir!!!


----------



## DBLlungIT

All weekend orders are ready to roll out on Tuesday. Great follow up pm's to. Thanks! And HAPPY NEW YEAR to all you super tuners!!!


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Just a reminder*

 Today is the last day of the Holiday 3-5-7 sale. Ends at 12am eastern time.


----------



## bowtechfanatic1

DBLlungIT said:


> Today is the last day of the Holiday 3-5-7 sale. Ends at 12am eastern time.


Is the mini kit now $15?


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Yes, the mini kit is still $3 off and is still $15 >>>---> "until midnight tonight eastern time". 
The credit for each kit is listed here*


*$3 off on Mini kit
$5 off on Small Kit
$7 off on Large Kit*





bowtechfanatic1 said:


> Is the mini kit now $15?


----------



## hoppi84

Payment sent for mini tuner kit...


----------



## DBLlungIT

Got it - Thanks.
I was told that usps delivery vehicles were seen out and about so I will try and get these out right now. I thought they were closed today but we shall see. Thanks for the order!! 




hoppi84 said:


> Payment sent for mini tuner kit...


----------



## doublelung76

payment sent $15 for mini kit.i searched everywhere for an affordable kit and you nailed it.thanks for providing a great service or a needed part!


----------



## DBLlungIT

I guess you just thanked me with your order my friend. So thanks for that. I think you'll like your kit. It was long overdue but better late than never. 




doublelung76 said:


> payment sent $15 for mini kit.i searched everywhere for an affordable kit and you nailed it.thanks for providing a great service or a needed part!


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Pricing Information*

*Kit's include both E-clip types. Standard & Deep Groove for Elite style axles.

* Paypal is [email protected] and embarq is spelled with a q(Q) not a g(G). Best to copy & paste.

**Please do not send funds as personal or gift.
**Please follow up any order with a PM stating your real name w/ address and what you ordered. This helps me double check paypal. *

* For credit card orders please email me at the same address shown above.

*Pricing:
* 50.00 tyd Small Shim kit/// $67.00 International///* will include 25ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, +12 of the big .187 size. + 15ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. Both are Made in USA Quality.

** 83.00 tyd Large shim kit///$100.00 International///* will include 50ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, + 25 of the big .187 size + 25ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size E-clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are carbon steel & black. Both are Made in USA Quality products.

The price for a single pack of shims - any thickness for small kit is ....$6.00 tyd.
The price for a single pack of shims - any thickness for large kit is ...$11.00 tyd.
*
Shim Sizes are:
.010 New addition
.020
.032
.040
.062
.080
.093
.125
.187*


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Mini Tuner Kit Pricing*

* >6 of each size from .010 - .120.
>3 each of the .187's
>4 each of both E-Clip types.
>$18.00 tyd.
>$31.00 tyd.* *International orders*

same paypal addy for all three kits. [email protected]

* Please do not send funds as personal or gift. *


----------



## DBLlungIT

Just a reminder that the Holiday sale has ended and the prices listed on this page are effective again. Was a good run and many got to benefit from it so that's great.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Anyone wanting a shim kit that maybe also has a Bowtech Binary cam model in your stable?*

*Order any size kit and i will include a free 4pack of E-Clips for ya.
I just need some feedback on them before I order more. According to Bowtech I ordered the right size. 
But you'll need to request it. I have 4 packs here to cut loose. *


----------



## DBLlungIT

All recent orders have been shipped.
I still want to send a *free* pack of those tiny E-Clips to someone who may have a Bowtech Overdrive Cam so i can make sure they work. The hard part is that most people that could maybe use them would have no interest in this thread. If someone out there can use them just pm me with a name and address and i will throw a pack in an envelope and send them.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Orders are shipped. Thanks


----------



## DBLlungIT

Today's orders will shim in the AM.


----------



## DBLlungIT

All current orders are shipped. Thanks to all who have ordered and thanks for the follow up PM's. Those help dbl check any paypal snags.


----------



## Done Right

tagged


----------



## DBLlungIT

Guys must be tuning and getting ready for tournament season. Thanks for the orders.


----------



## Narf

Very quick shipping. Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Acefoxtrot

What is the height of your shim? I have used some nylon washers for shims, but on a really hot/sunny day, I think I am getting some heat expansion of the shim and thus resulting in low shots due to shim rubbing the cam bearing. I would like something .25 in height or close. The ones I use are .436 and are too tall.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*think about this for a second, your axle is .187" dia. but you want a shim that's .25"? 

*the shims you have are bigger but i doubt that there is contact with the cam although it could be possible if the ID is to big and sloppy. but you could be shimmed to tight also.

*mine are .375" OD - they fit perfectly and you will never have an issue of cam contact and you would have a good selection of sizes to get the right overall dimension between the limbs. 





Acefoxtrot said:


> What is the height of your shim? I have used some nylon washers for shims, but on a really hot/sunny day, I think I am getting some heat expansion of the shim and thus resulting in low shots due to shim rubbing the cam bearing. I would like something .25 in height or close. The ones I use are .436 and are too tall.


----------



## DBLlungIT

today's orders will ship tomorrow. 
thanks


----------



## cypressd

Hi Frank! Sent you a PM... Thanks Sir!


----------



## rts08

Tag


----------



## Glenn58

Hey DB...Just sent you $$ for a Mini Shim Kit through PP. Will PM you the details. THANKS!


----------



## rich_cardoso

Pm sent for small kit for elite victory 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

Got it covered. Ships tomorrow. Thanks.




rich_cardoso said:


> Pm sent for small kit for elite victory
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rich_cardoso

DBLlungIT said:


> Got it covered. Ships tomorrow. Thanks.


Cool..thanks looking forward to getting rid of this top cam lean

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman

:set1_thinking::bump2::bump: Great idea! Shim kits for bow owners.


----------



## graydragon2

Pm sent

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## csalodge

tag


----------



## aledub

I bought a mint Elite Impulse 34 off the forums about a month back and noticed it had smaller diameter shims on it compared to my other Elite bows. A little digging and found this thread and I'm glad I did. The I34 was tuned really well with very little cam lean and had different thickness spacers top and bottom. That's when my OCD took over lol.

End result: Ordered the standard kit a few days ago.


----------



## DBLlungIT

These have been quite popular this year. I have them packed up and ready to roll out.


----------



## DBLlungIT

So is she sporting the new shims and tuned again now? 




aledub said:


> I bought a mint Elite Impulse 34 off the forums about a month back and noticed it had smaller diameter shims on it compared to my other Elite bows. A little digging and found this thread and I'm glad I did. The I34 was tuned really well with very little cam lean and had different thickness spacers top and bottom. That's when my OCD took over lol.
> 
> End result: Ordered the standard kit a few days ago.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Pricing Information*

*Kit's include both E-clip types. Standard & Deep Groove for Elite style axles.

* Paypal is [email protected] >>>---->embarq is spelled with a q(Q). Best to copy & paste.

* *Please do not send funds as personal or gift.
*Please follow up any order with a PM stating your real name w/ address and what you ordered. This helps me double check paypal.*

* For credit card orders please email me at the same address shown above.

* Pricing:
* 50.00 tyd Small Shim kit/// $67.00 International///* will include 25ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, +12 of the big .187 size. + 15ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. Both are Made in USA Quality.
*
* 83.00 tyd Large shim kit///$100.00 International///* will include 50ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, + 25 of the big .187 size + 25ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size E-clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are carbon steel & black. Both are Made in USA Quality products.

* The price for a single pack of shims - any thickness for small kit is ....$6.00 tyd.
The price for a single pack of shims - any thickness for large kit is ...$11.00 tyd.*

* Shim Sizes are:
.010 New addition
.020
.032
.040
.062
.080
.093
.125
.187*


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Mini Tuner Kit Pricing*

*>6 of each size from .010 - .120.
>3 each of the .187's
>4 each of both E-Clip types.
>$18.00 tyd.
>$31.00 tyd.* *International orders*

same paypal addy for all three kits. [email protected]

*Please do not send funds as personal or gift.*


----------



## DBLlungIT

Had our handy moderator update the title to. No longer says "coming" available. They are now and have been available. 

Weekend order's will ship out tomorrow. Thanks all for the order's - past and current.


----------



## opnwhl4

Sent payment for a mini kit.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Got it. Thanks. Will ship tomorrow. 




opnwhl4 said:


> Sent payment for a mini kit.


----------



## DBLlungIT

thanks. all orders have been shipped.


----------



## DBLlungIT

DBLlungIT said:


> I will start by saying that this has been discussed a couple times already on this thread but I want to discuss it in a little more detail. I will also make it clear that I am not knocking Elite because they do build a great bow. But the reports I'm still getting is their OEM shims are a bit oversized and ride up on the cam. This does a couple obvious things, it robs you of both speed and some of the inherently smooth draw cycle that is built into the cam because of friction from the lateral pressure placed on it. One of the other spin off characteristics is that you may find that after some amount of shooting - your tuned bow may change on you which could confuse you as to why it would do that.
> 
> If you don't believe there is friction look closely at the Elite shim on the left showing the cam is cutting away at it because its bigger than the bearing. The smaller OD shims such as mine on the right are within the bearings OD thus freeing up additional speed and adding to their already smooth draw.
> And if they would just like long draw guys more I would love to own an E35 or the V37 myself.
> *
> You fathers out there have a Happy Fathers Day!*


Lets bump this post up a bit. That's Ex-wolverine lending a hand btw.


----------



## ex-wolverine

if you are serious about tuning your bows...these shim kits are the ticket...


----------



## Kris87

Got mine in the mail earlier this week!


----------



## DBLlungIT

All current orders have been shipped out.
Thanks gentleman. Much appreciated.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Current orders are shipped. Thanks a lot.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Up for the night shift tuners.


----------



## squid013

Pm sent

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

weekend bump.


----------



## rhopp

Saving for later. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bloodtrail1

tagged


----------



## vtec21

Payment sent for mini kit


----------



## bpot4

PM sent

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

all orders are shipped.


----------



## bigmo101

Pm sent


----------



## DBLlungIT

bigmo101 said:


> Pm sent


Pm returned...tks.


----------



## bigmo101

PayPal sent last night


----------



## twyatt

Payment sent for mini kit - thanks


----------



## macdonda

tagged


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Pricing Information*

*Kit's include both E-clip types. Standard & Deep Groove for Elite style axles.

* Paypal is [email protected] >>>---->embarq is spelled with a q(Q). Best to copy & paste.

 *Please do not send funds as personal or gift.
*Please follow up any order with a PM stating your real name w/ address and what you ordered. This helps me double check paypal.

* For credit card orders please email me at the same address shown above.

* Pricing:
* 50.00 tyd Small Shim kit/// $67.00 International///* will include 25ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, +12 of the big .187 size. + 15ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. Both are Made in USA Quality.

** 83.00 tyd Large shim kit///$100.00 International/// *will include 50ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, + 25 of the big .187 size + 25ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size E-clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are carbon steel & black. Both are Made in USA Quality products.

* The price for a single pack of shims - any thickness for small kit is ....$6.00 tyd.
The price for a single pack of shims - any thickness for large kit is ...$11.00 tyd.*

* Shim Sizes are:
.010 
.020
.032
.040
.062
.080
.093
.125
.187*


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Mini Tuner Kit Pricing*


>6 of each size from .010 - .120.
>3 each of the .187's
>4 each of both E-Clip types.
>$18.00 tyd.
>$31.00 tyd. International orders

same paypal addy for all three kits. [email protected]

Please do not send funds as personal or gift.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks, will get it shipped out today. 




twyatt said:


> Payment sent for mini kit - thanks


----------



## Jay03

Sent funds for mini tuner kit, Thanks


----------



## DBLlungIT

Got it. Good heads up. Ships today. Thanks!!!




Jay03 said:


> Sent funds for mini tuner kit, Thanks


----------



## Jay-J

I know it can vary but what shim combo are people mainly running while also using the flanged bearings on a victory 37?


----------



## DBLlungIT

I think I saw that in previous pages on this thread. 




Jay-J said:


> I know it can vary but what shim combo are people mainly running while also using the flanged bearings on a victory 37?


----------



## jwilson48

Sending money now. Seems like a good deal

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

jwilson48 said:


> Sending money now. Seems like a good deal
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk



It is a good deal and an essential piece of kit if you are serious about bow tuning.


----------



## Cnilles

Sent funds last night for mini kit. Thanks!


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks. And great heads up on the order. Those really help make sure nobody got missed because sometimes you cant connect the name to the atalk handle and sometimes paypal will delay notifications. 




Cnilles said:


> Sent funds last night for mini kit. Thanks!


----------



## macdonda

Payment sent for mini tuner kit.., Thanks!


----------



## thirdhandman

Nice!


----------



## jwilson48

used mine today. Got it done and happy with the mini kit. Some were a little smaller than they were supposed to be and some a little larger but that's okay. Only thing I wish it had was a .005 as well. Too many times I had to use weird combos of 3 or 4 shims that I could have only used 2 if I had .005. All in all it is a good deal

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## sancheztrillo

Payment sent for a mini kit


----------



## DBLlungIT

Hitting it early today. All current orders will be shipped today. 

Just a reminder: Please do not pay as personal or gift. 
Paypal gets their funds for their service, I get to print a label and you the customer maintain paypal protection. It works for everyone that way. 
That label means a lot on my end because otherwise I have to wait in line at the post office every day because a gift or personal payment means no label is getting printed. 
Thanks and have a great rest of the week.


----------



## Turkey165

marked


----------



## DCarpenter

Just sent funds for mini, pm to follow.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## GoofyArcher

PeterM said:


> cost per kit?
> 
> material is, oil impregnated Teflon? ( i wish!)


could be one on my cnc


----------



## DBLlungIT

Will ship out on Monday. 
Thanks.




DCarpenter said:


> Just sent funds for mini, pm to follow.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

For the sake of mentioning, my shims are very slick but are not oil impregnated but neither is anything else on your bow. The shims/spacers could but generally don't turn anyway and neither does your axle unless you have a Bowtech with their Overdrive Cam System but they don't use spacers. 
Your cam rotates on the axle via. the bearing and you can lubricate the axle and bearing but an oil impregnated spacer would be of no benefit to the axle, cam or any other part of the system.


----------



## DBLlungIT

See pricing at the top of each page.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Tagged

These will fit Hoyt's axles ? (Had to ask)


----------



## Rdot84

Save a small kit for me! I'll be back on the 12th (after our wedding and honeymoon) and will be placing my order at that time.


----------



## DBLlungIT

They're almost like Doritos around here, we make em every day brother but I will earmark one for ya anyway under the name *"Honeymooner"*
Have fun, see ya then. 



Rdot84 said:


> Save a small kit for me! I'll be back on the 12th (after our wedding and honeymoon) and will be placing my order at that time.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Pricing Information*

*Kit's include both E-clip types. Standard & Deep Groove for Elite style axles.

* Paypal is [email protected] >>>---->embarq is spelled with a q(Q). Best to copy & paste.

* *Please do not send funds as personal or gift*

*Please follow up any order with a PM stating your real name w/ address and what you ordered. This helps me double check paypal

* For credit card orders please email me at the same address shown above.
* * Pricing:
* 50.00 tyd Small Shim kit/// $67.00 International///*will include 25ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, +12 of the big .187 size. + 15ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. Both are Made in USA Quality.

** 83.00 tyd Large shim kit///$100.00 International/// *will include 50ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, + 25 of the big .187 size + 25ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size E-clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are carbon steel & black. Both are Made in USA Quality products.

* The price for a single pack of shims - any thickness for small kit is ....$6.00 tyd.
The price for a single pack of shims - any thickness for large kit is ...$11.00 tyd.*

* Shim Sizes are:
.010 
.020
.032
.040
.062
.080
.093
.125
.187 *


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Mini Tuner Kit Pricing*

>6 of each size from .010 - .120.
>3 each of the .187's
>4 each of both E-Clip types.
* >$18.00 tyd. US Orders
>$31.00 tyd. International orders*

*same paypal addy for all three kits. [email protected]*

*Please do not send funds as personal or gift. *


----------



## DBLlungIT

Yes they will. 




Hoythunter01 said:


> Tagged
> 
> These will fit Hoyt's axles ? (Had to ask)


----------



## Thomas Rey

Payment sent for mini tuner kit.


----------



## shaverdan

Payment sent for mini shim kit. ~Thanks


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks for the order. 
Ships out tomorrow.
Happy Thanksgiving to all !!! 





shaverdan said:


> Payment sent for mini shim kit. ~Thanks


----------



## Brandon4290

Payment sent for a small shim kit


----------



## DBLlungIT

Todays orders will ship tomorrow. Otherwise all orders have been shipped. 
Thanks guys!!!


----------



## dnv23

Small kit payment sent.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Yesterdays order's are shipping today.
Thanks guys!


----------



## xE_86

DBLlungIT said:


> >6 of each size from .010 - .120.
> >3 each of the .187's
> >4 each of both E-Clip types.
> * >$18.00 tyd. US Orders
> >$31.00 tyd. International orders*
> 
> *same paypal addy for all three kits. [email protected]*
> 
> *Please do not send funds as personal or gift. *


Payment sent for one of these kits


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rbosty13

Payment sent for a mini tuner kit, thanks!


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks to the gouging USPS for yet more price hikes - I will be doing a price adjustment by Feb 1st. I did not adjust for the last couple but this one I will have to.


----------



## DBLlungIT

All orders have been shipped.


----------



## RGV hunter

DBLlungIT said:


> Thanks to the gouging USPS for yet more price hikes - I will be doing a price adjustment by Feb 1st. I did not adjust for the last couple but this one I will have to.


They have to cover their employees retirement package. LOL. We have a home based t-shirt screenprinting business and I found out the same thing the hard way also. We too will have to adjust prices.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Yeah they are so gouging its ridiculous. I attribute this one to the tax break. Follow the money - they figure that if we're going to have a few extra dollars in our pocket then they should get a chunk of it. This is like 3 usps prices hikes in a year if im not mistaken. The usps peeps cant even believe it. That's pretty bad.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*New Pricing Information*

*Kit's include both E-clip types. Standard & Deep Groove for Elite style axles.

* Paypal is [email protected] >>>---->embarq is spelled with a q(Q). Best to copy & paste.

* *Please do not send funds as personal or gift*

*Please follow up any order with a PM stating your real name w/ address and what you ordered. This helps me double check paypal

* For credit card orders please email me at the same address shown above. Please provide a phone number and do not email any credit card numbers. 
* Pricing:
* 51.00 tyd Small Shim kit/// $69.00 International///will include 25ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, +12 of the big .187 size. + 15ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. Both are Made in USA Quality.

* 84.00 tyd Large shim kit///$101.00 International/// will include 50ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, + 25 of the big .187 size + 25ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size E-clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are carbon steel & black. Both are Made in USA Quality products.

The price for a single pack of shims - any thickness for small kit is ....$7.00 tyd.
The price for a single pack of shims - any thickness for large kit is ...$12.00 tyd.

* Shim Sizes are:
.010 
.020
.032
.040
.062
.080
.093
.125
.187 *


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Mini Tuner Kit Pricing*

* >6 of each size from .010 - .120.
>3 each of the .187's
>4 each of both E-Clip types.
>$19.00 tyd. US Orders or $22.00 tyd if no shipping address is provided on paypal account. 
>$32.00 tyd. International orders *

same paypal addy for all kits. [email protected]

*Please do not send funds as personal or gift.* 

**For domestic orders please make sure your address is listed on your paypal account. If it is not listed I can not print a label and there will be an upcharge of $3.00 for the extra postage and handling. 
Otherwise I have to wait in the long lines at the post office only to get charged more for shipping. So, it makes shipping far more streamlined if your address is listed. International orders are already paying that portion because I cant print a first class label from paypal and has to be done at the post office anyway. Its not even possible and usps doesn't seem to care.*


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Busy shim season is here. 
When this page turns again I will update in the pricing information that your shipping address needs to be listed in the appropriate place on your account so that when you send funds it shows up as your shipping address. 
Putting it in the notes section will also not allow me to print a label. I am trying to cut down my time/waits in the post office. I'll remind again that sending funds as personal or gift does the same thing, no label can be printed and I am trying to keep the cost down as much as possible. That's becoming harder all the time with usps hammering us multiple times a year. *


----------



## jason88

Payment sent for mini tuner kit, thanks


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks,
Will ship out tomorrow. 





jason88 said:


> Payment sent for mini tuner kit, thanks


----------



## DBLlungIT

All orders are shipped.


----------



## DBLlungIT

All yesterdays orders ship today. 
Thanks!


----------



## RonGH

Can you add a extra pack of the deep groove clips to an order. I mainly work on elites. 
Thanks Ron


----------



## DBLlungIT

Yes, I cover that in my pricing on the Small and Large Kits. *At the bottom in green.* But I missed that item on the Mini's so if you want a mini kit then I'll throw an extra pack in there for ya @ n/c. 
Just remind me on your paypal payment in the notes ok. 
Thanks. 



RonGH said:


> Can you add a extra pack of the deep groove clips to an order. I mainly work on elites.
> Thanks Ron


----------



## jakep567

Tag


----------



## DBLlungIT

**Updated Pricing Information**

**Kit's include both E-clip types. Standard & Deep Groove for Elite style axles.*

* Paypal is [email protected] >>>---->embarq is spelled with a q(Q). Best to copy & paste.

**Please do not send funds as personal or gift. And please make sure your shipping address is actually listed - not as an added side note because it wont let me print a label. If I cant print a label there is a $3.00 up charge. *

*Please follow up any order with a PM stating your real name w/ address and what you ordered. This helps me double check paypal

* For credit card orders please email me at the same address shown above. Please provide a phone number and do not email any credit card numbers. 
** Pricing:
* 51.00 tyd Small Shim kit/// $69.00 International///*will include 25ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, +12 of the big .187 size. + 15ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. Both are Made in USA Quality.

** 84.00 tyd Large shim kit///$101.00 International///* will include 50ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, + 25 of the big .187 size + 25ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size E-clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are carbon steel & black. Both are Made in USA Quality products.

The price for a single pack of E-Clips or shims of any thickness for small kit is ....$7.00 tyd.
The price for a single pack of E-Clips or shims of any thickness for large kit is ...$12.00 tyd.

*Shim Sizes are:
.010 
.020
.032
.040
.062
.080
.093
.125
.187*


----------



## RonGH

DBLlungIT said:


> Yes, I cover that in my pricing on the Small and Large Kits. *At the bottom in green.* But I missed that item on the Mini's so if you want a mini kit then I'll throw an extra pack in there for ya @ n/c.
> Just remind me on your paypal payment in the notes ok.
> Thanks.


I would like a small kit. I see the option to add a single pack of shims but not for the E-clips. A extra pack of 25 deep clips would be perfect.


----------



## DBLlungIT

>6 of each size from .010 - .120.
>3 each of the .187's
>4 each of both E-Clip types.
>$19.00 tyd. US Orders *or $22.00 tyd if no shipping address is provided on paypal account - "not in the notes"*
>$32.00 tyd. International orders 

same paypal addy for all kits. [email protected]

Please do not send funds as personal or gift. 

*For all orders please make sure your address is listed on your paypal account. If it is not listed I can not print a label and there will be an upcharge of $3.00 for the extra postage and handling and that amount doesn't cover the extra costs. 
Otherwise I have to wait in the long lines at the post office only to get charged more for shipping. So, it makes shipping far more streamlined if your address is listed. International orders are already paying that portion because I cant print a first class label from paypal and has to be done at the post office anyway. Its not even possible and usps doesn't seem to care.


----------



## DBLlungIT

That amount applies to any pack in those respective kits. I clarified that a little better now. Thanks. 

You may have to click off the thread and then click right back in to see it. 




RonGH said:


> I would like a small kit. I see the option to add a single pack of shims but not for the E-clips. A extra pack of 25 deep clips would be perfect.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Current orders were shipped out. New weekend orders will ship out on Monday. Thanks.


----------



## RonGH

Payment sent for small kit. Thanks Frank


----------



## motomoto

Just sent in payment for mini kit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks, will ship tomorrow





motomoto said:


> Just sent in payment for mini kit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkp_80

Payment sent for a small kit. Thanks


----------



## SkylarH

Payment sent for mini
I sent you a PM but its not showing up in my "sent items" folder. Hopefully it went through.


----------



## DBLlungIT

SkylarH said:


> Payment sent for mini
> I sent you a PM but its not showing up in my "sent items" folder. Hopefully it went through but if not I added the same information in the PayPal note section.


I got it. Thanks. Please see post #805 for pricing details. I have heard of others saying the same thing about the sent folder now showing pm's.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Folks please do not send funds as personal or gift. There are reasons for this.*I appreciate the gesture but please read my pricing info highlighted in* *RED* *in post's 803 and 805.*


----------



## r.phillips

Payment sent for mini kit

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## hicktownbowman

Just caught wind of this since I’m a soon to be V39 owner. What do these shims improve and is there a flanged bearing I should be getting to replace the stock ones? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thunder child

Tagged


----------



## thirdhandman

Payment sent for beer fund.:cheers::bump2:


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Mini Tuner Kit*

>6 of each size from .010 - .120.
>3 each of the .187's
>4 each of both E-Clip types.
>$19.00 tyd. US Orders *or $22.00 tyd if no shipping address is provided on paypal account - "not in the notes"*
>$32.00 tyd. International orders 
*>$3.00 each for single packs of any size in this kit.*
paypal addy for all kits. [email protected]

*Please do not send funds as personal or gift. *

*For all orders please make sure your address is listed on your paypal account. If it is not listed I can not print a label and there will be an upcharge of $3.00 for the extra postage and handling and that amount doesn't cover the extra costs. 
Otherwise I have to wait in the long lines at the post office only to get charged more for shipping. So, it makes shipping far more streamlined if your address is listed. International orders are already paying that portion because I cant print a first class label from paypal and has to be done at the post office anyway. Its not even possible and usps doesn't seem to care.


----------



## GrooGrux

Payment sent for a mini tuner shim kit. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

GrooGrux said:


> Payment sent for a mini tuner shim kit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks, it will ship tomorrow.


----------



## wv hoyt man

Marked for future order


----------



## DBLlungIT

current orders all shipped. have a safe weekend!


----------



## pbdollar

Payment sent for mini tuner kit.


----------



## Cheesy_curds

marked for future order


----------



## D-Wayne

great


----------



## bbahunter

Payment sent for mini tuner kit. Thanks


----------



## nontypical225

payment sent for the small shim kit


----------



## DBLlungIT

Will ship out tomorrow. 
Thanks!!! 




nontypical225 said:


> payment sent for the small shim kit


----------



## DBLlungIT

all current orders are shipped.


----------



## DBLlungIT

**Updated Pricing Information**

*Kit's include both E-clip types. Standard & Deep Groove for Elite style axles.

* Paypal is [email protected] >>>---->embarq is spelled with a q(Q). Best to copy & paste.

**Paypal is preferred but please send fund as "for goods and services" >>>>only. 
*Please make sure your shipping address is actually listed on your account - not as an added side note because it wont let me print a label. If I cant print a paypal label there is a $3.00 up charge. *

*Please follow up any order with a PM stating your real name w/ address and what you ordered. This helps me double check paypal

* For credit card orders please email me at the same address shown above. Please provide a phone number and do not email any credit card numbers. 
** Pricing:
* 51.00 tyd Small Shim kit/// $69.00 International///*will include 25ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, +12 of the big .187 size. + 15ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. Both are Made in USA Quality.

** 84.00 tyd Large shim kit///$101.00 International///* will include 50ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, + 25 of the big .187 size + 25ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size E-clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are carbon steel & black. Both are Made in USA Quality products.

*The price for a single pack of E-Clips or shims of any thickness for small kit is ....$7.00 tyd.
The price for a single pack of E-Clips or shims of any thickness for large kit is ...$12.00 tyd.*

*Shim Sizes are:
.010 
.020
.032
.040
.062
.080
.093
.125
.187*


----------



## DBLlungIT

*>6 of each size from .010 - .120.
>3 each of the .187's
>4 each of both E-Clip types.
>$19.00 tyd. US Orders or $22.00 tyd if shipping address is not provided on paypal account (not in the notes section)
>$32.00 tyd. International orders *

same paypal addy for all kits. [email protected]

*Please only pay as for "goods and services" *

**For all orders please make sure your address is listed on your paypal account. If it is not listed I can not print a label and there will be an upcharge of $3.00 for the extra postage and handling and that amount doesn't cover the extra costs.* 
Otherwise I have to wait in the long lines at the post office only to get charged more for shipping. So, it makes shipping far more streamlined if your address is listed. International orders are already paying that portion because I cant print a first class label from paypal and has to be done at the post office anyway. Its not even possible and usps doesn't seem to care.


----------



## trial153

kit ordred.


----------



## DBLlungIT

trial153 said:


> kit ordred.


she's labeled and ready to ship Monday. Have a great Easter!


----------



## trial153

DBLlungIT said:


> she's labeled and ready to ship Monday. Have a great Easter!


you too friend.


----------



## RSayer87

I am about to order a kit. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

Update: 
After getting a few requests for shims that fit the new 1/4" PSE axles I went ahead and looked into this possibility. Good news is yes I will be supplying them but they will be a few dollars more per kit because they cost a bit more but I am also able to add two new sizes into the mix. But only for this new kit. The new sizes to be added are .075" & .150". 
The bad thing on my end is unless other manufacturers go to 1/4" axles also I may never get my initial investment back but PSE is a great company and they make a great bow so I'm not going to deny anyone shims if they're needed. 

When will they be available? Within 6 weeks they should be available to order. Stay Tuned guys. 
Thanks for all your support!


----------



## dnv23

That's good to know, thank you sir!


----------



## jw2bugle

Small kit ordered and payment sent via paypal. Thanks. Great idea!
Jim Walker


----------



## wv hoyt man

Tagged for later.


----------



## agwrestler

I thought I saw some where you could order individual sizes. I cannot find that option in this thread. Maybe my search terms are wrong. I've used up all of my .010 and .020.


----------



## agwrestler

Nevermind, I think I found it in 831


----------



## DBLlungIT

Hello Elite owners. Hey can you guys maybe post which shims thicknesses you found to work on the Elite models that you used my shims on? That will help give guys a starting point. Much appreciated. I get asked this a lot and I can't offer any help because I just don't have one. Thanks is advance.


----------



## fordnut

Just ordered shim kit. $51 size. Thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23

DBLlungIT said:


> Hello Elite owners. Hey can you guys maybe post which shims thicknesses you found to work on the Elite models that you used my shims on? That will help give guys a starting point. Much appreciated. I get asked this a lot and I can't offer any help because I just don't have one. Thanks is advance.


I will try and get those measurements for my Ritual this weekend. I didn't measure the total on each side when I shimmed my left LH Ritual. I had a left tear and the bottom cam had a little more positive lean. I moved the bottom left .020 and still had a slight left tear. So I moved the top left .010 and that was perfect, bareshaft with fletched arrow at 30 yards. When I lay an arrow on the cams both top and bottom, the point intersects the string right at the D loop. I have used your kit on my last 3 out of 4 bows. Supra me, Evolve 35 and Ritual, the only exception was my Denali. They were a perfect fit on all 3.


----------



## DBLlungIT

That's great. So we may get some info on a LH Ritual. Question...Did your Ritual come with the shoulder bearings installed? 





dnv23 said:


> I will try and get those measurements for my Ritual this weekend. I didn't measure the total on each side when I shimmed my left LH Ritual. I had a left tear and the bottom cam had a little more positive lean. I moved the bottom left .020 and still had a slight left tear. So I moved the top left .010 and that was perfect, bareshaft with fletched arrow at 30 yards. When I lay an arrow on the cams both top and bottom, the point intersects the string right at the D loop. I have used your kit on my last 3 out of 4 bows. Supra me, Evolve 35 and Ritual, the only exception was my Denali. They were a perfect fit on all 3.


----------



## StevenS

Do your shims work with an Elite Echelon 39?


----------



## DBLlungIT

My shims work on any bow that uses shims on the standard 3/16' axle. I haven't heard of Elite changing to a larger axle yet so if it uses the same components then yes it will work. 





StevenS said:


> Do your shims work with an Elite Echelon 39?


----------



## DBLlungIT

StevenS said:


> Do your shims work with an Elite Echelon 39?


My shims work on any bow that uses shims on the standard 3/16" axle. I haven't heard of Elite changing to a larger axle yet so if it uses the same components then yes it will work.


----------



## mfr22

Just sent payment for the $19.00 kit...Thank You!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StevenS

Payment sent for large kit


----------



## ss315

DBLlungIT said:


> My shims work on any bow that uses shims on the standard 3/16" axle. I haven't heard of Elite changing to a larger axle yet so if it uses the same components then yes it will work.


You have any plans for shims for the new larger pse axles?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

I do and almost did. But if PSE is going to keep the same limb tip thickness then I'm not going to.
Why is that? Good question...
Because going to a .25" axle I can only get shims that have a OD of .50" and with their .41"(ish) limb thickness my shims will be wider than the limbs and the e-clips will stick out beyond the limbs. I dont recall ever seeing that on a modern bow. I love PSE, have 2 of them. I get the .25" axle idea and in the case of their new line with the wider limbs and wider space between the limbs it's a good move. I just think the limb tips need to go to .50" similar to another brand. 

The shims I would supply for that axle would look funny and the e-clips will be catching on brush and getting pulled off. So it's a bit to early for me to supply them right now. When they beef up the limb tips I'll be right behind them with my kits. 
It almost seems like they may be just modifying both the limbs and shims right now that they aready have to accommodate the .25" axle. I say that because of my shim OD options. I can't get a .375" OD shim with a .254" center bore dia.
Do the math on that. Doesn't leave hardly anything for a wall hgt.


----------



## ss315

DBLlungIT said:


> I do and almost did. But if PSE is going to keep the same limb tip thickness then I'm not going to.
> Why is that? Good question...
> Because going to a .25" axle I can only get shims that have a OD of .50" and with their .41"(ish) limb thickness my shims will be wider than the limbs and the e-clips will stick out beyond the limbs. I dont recall ever seeing that on a modern bow. I love PSE, have 2 of them. I get the .25" axle idea and in the case of their new line with the wider limbs and wider space between the limbs it's a good move. I just think the limb tips need to go to .50" similar to another brand.
> 
> The shims I would supply for that axle would look funny and the e-clips will be catching on brush and getting pulled off. So it's a bit to early for me to supply them right now. When they beef up the limb tips I'll be right behind them with my kits.
> It almost seems like they may be just modifying both the limbs and shims right now that they aready have to accommodate the .25" axle. I say that because of my shim OD options. I can't get a .375" OD shim with a .254" center bore dia.
> Do the math on that. Doesn't leave hardly anything for a wall hgt.


Thanks for the update!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprice37

$51 sent for shim kit.


----------



## sherb1

$19 sent for mini tuner kit


----------



## Rat

Money sent for small kit, PM sent as well.


----------



## DBLlungIT

thanks. 
she's heading your way. 




sherb1 said:


> $19 sent for mini tuner kit


----------



## DBLlungIT

Rat said:


> Money sent for small kit, PM sent as well.


Got it. Thanks. 
Will be labeled shortly and shipped out tomorrow. Thanks for the follow up pm's too guy's. They help.


----------



## ytailfreak

Funds and pm sent for small kit on Sunday. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

All weekend orders shipped out yesterday.
Thanks! 





ytailfreak said:


> Funds and pm sent for small kit on Sunday. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philbo66

$19.00 sent for mini tuner kit


----------



## DBLlungIT

philbo66 said:


> $19.00 sent for mini tuner kit


ships tomorrow. thanks!


----------



## ben.stewart.54

Money sent for small kit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks. It shipped yesterday. 





ben.stewart.54 said:


> Money sent for small kit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jawmarq

Just sent payment for the $19 kit.


----------



## DJBerni

Hello,

I just paid for the Mini Kit the money. $32 for international. It´s for a Elite Echelon 39.

Greetings from Germany


----------



## DBLlungIT

thanks...
sent a pm





DJBerni said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just paid for the Mini Kit the money. $32 for international. It´s for a Elite Echelon 39.
> 
> Greetings from Germany


----------



## DBLlungIT

jawmarq said:


> Just sent payment for the $19 kit.


ships today.
Thanks!


----------



## DBLlungIT

today's orders ship tomorrow.
Happy 4th!!!


----------



## bear bows

mr. frank hope someone is making dinner for you sure hope your not a one man show on the 4th have a good day got to figure out which shim kit will need be ordering the new fingers and the drill adapter soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DBLlungIT

ohh just doing some fabricating today...trying to get a small run to the powder coater this weekend. order whenever you feel your ready buddy.


----------



## yud222

Hi. How do I place an order please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

yud222 said:


> Hi. How do I place an order please?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


please see post 831 and 832. tks


----------



## DBLlungIT

All weekend orders went out today. Thanks guys! And thanks for the heads up pm's and/or emails. 
Today's orders ship tomorrow.


----------



## DBLlungIT

**Kit's include both E-clip types. Standard & Deep Groove for Elite style axles.*

* Paypal is [email protected] >>>---->embarq is spelled with a q(Q). Best to copy & paste.

**Paypal is preferred but please send fund as "for goods and services" >>>>only. 
*Please make sure your shipping address is actually listed on your account - not as an added side note because it wont let me print a label. If I cant print a paypal label there is a $3.00 up charge. 

*Please follow up any order with a PM stating your real name w/ address and what you ordered. This helps me double check paypal*

** For credit card orders please email me at the same address shown above. Please provide a phone number and do not email any credit card numbers.* 
** Pricing:
* 51.00 tyd Small Shim kit/// $69.00 International///*will include 25ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, +12 of the big .187 size. + 15ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. Both are Made in USA Quality.

** 84.00 tyd Large shim kit///$101.00 International///* will include 50ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, + 25 of the big .187 size + 25ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size E-clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are carbon steel & black. Both are Made in USA Quality products.

*The price for a single pack of E-Clips or shims of any thickness for small kit is ....$7.00 tyd.
The price for a single pack of E-Clips or shims of any thickness for large kit is ...$12.00 tyd.*

*Shim Sizes are:
.010 
.020
.032
.040
.062
.080
.093
.125
.187*


----------



## DBLlungIT

*>6 of each size from .010 - .120.
>3 each of the .187's
>4 each of both E-Clip types.
>$19.00 tyd. US Orders or $22.00 tyd if shipping address is not provided on paypal account (not in the notes section)
>$32.00 tyd. International orders *

*same paypal addy for all kits. [email protected]*

*Please only pay as for "goods and services" only. *

**For all orders please make sure your address is listed on your paypal account. If it is not listed I can not print a label and there will be an upcharge of $3.00 for the extra postage and handling and that amount doesn't cover the extra costs. 
Otherwise I have to wait in the long lines at the post office only to get charged more for shipping. So, it makes shipping far more streamlined if your address is listed. International orders are already paying that portion because I cant print a first class label from paypal and has to be done at the post office anyway. Its not even possible and usps doesn't seem to care.*


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Anybody out there buy a new PSE with the new .25" axles recently? 
I'm wondering if they expanded the limb tips and what they're doing with the spacers as far as the OD goes. Anybody have any feedback on this topic? I ask because it kind of looked like they were just modifying existing limbs and spacers. I want to offer kits for this line but my spacers for this axle will have an OD of .5" which will stick out past the limb's if they didn't beef the tips up any. Any insight would be appreciated.*


----------



## PapaD

Evolve 28,limbs are .462 at axles. I'm getting around .380 od on factory shims.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

wow. l
shims are .380" OD less a .252"ish ID for a .25" axle running thru the center leaves about a .064" wall height on the shim. Still to expensive to offer shims to fit that ID and OD. Mine would stick out past the limbs... Dang. Can you maybe share a picture of it from the side? I'm wondering how the bigger e-clip fits in the mix. Does it stick out beyond the limb? I could at least offer e-clips but I'm pretty sure they will project past the limb. Love my (.187" axle) Evolve 35 tho. 
Thanks for the info sir. 





PapaD said:


> Evolve 28,limbs are .462 at axles. I'm getting around .380 od on factory shims.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## PapaD

Clip sticks out around .020








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

well that was quick. Thanks...
Doesn't really look any different than my last years Evolve. My e-clips stick past the limb to. But the .5" OD shims I would offer would be seen from the side a little & I just don't know if that would look right. Any thoughts? 




PapaD said:


> Clip sticks out around .020
> View attachment 6537749
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## PapaD

I wouldn't think it would hurt,if I measure from the limb to the axle I get around .072.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

fyi...
For those wondering...A mini kit can and will do quite a bit of shimming guys. Its very difficult to say exactly how many because it all depends on what sizes you need. You have 6 shims of all sizes except the biggest shim which is the .187" and there are 3 of those. It'd be the least used size of the group but if you have 6 different model bows requiring different sizes you will be able to stretch a *mini tuner kit* out quite well. I would say 3 bows on the low side and 6 if not more on the high side.


----------



## ndbuck09

any tricks to popping the e clip off the axle when doing my first shim job? Do you guys use a small flathead and knock it down and off?


----------



## DBLlungIT

ndbuck09 said:


> any tricks to popping the e clip off the axle when doing my first shim job? Do you guys use a small flathead and knock it down and off?


I replied to your pm. I'll throw some info on here later on this topic.


----------



## GreenSpark

Hello DBLlungIT, 

Would your shims fit an old Hoyt Razortec? Sorry to ask but I've just got back into archery again and trying to get my head into tuning.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## DBLlungIT

GreenSpark said:


> Hello DBLlungIT,
> 
> Would your shims fit an old Hoyt Razortec? Sorry to ask but I've just got back into archery again and trying to get my head into tuning.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Yes sir, they will fit.


----------



## GreenSpark

Payment sent for$32 for a midi kit. I think i have done it right. 
Thank you very much for the quick response and help, you're a star.


----------



## DBLlungIT

GreenSpark said:


> Payment sent for$32 for a midi kit. I think i have done it right.
> Thank you very much for the quick response and help, you're a star.


You did perfect...Shipped today sir. Thank you.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*E-clip tool*

I made a Bloodwood e-clip tool out of my grip cap drops. They work slick. Terrible picture tho. That's just a 3/16" hole at the end and then grind it back to the center of the hole. 

This one is 1/2" wide x 3-1/2" long and tapered. 

It pushes them off - and on.


----------



## DBLlungIT

all orders are shipped. if you order early on Saturday i can get it to the post office my noon (eastern time)


----------



## DBLlungIT

Just a friendly reminder, please read my red highlighted comments in the pricing information before ordering.


----------



## cruizerjoy

Payment sent for the mini kit. thank you


----------



## DBLlungIT

cruizerjoy said:


> Payment sent for the mini kit. thank you


Thanks, I'll get a label on it and ship it tomorrow.


----------



## treestandnappin

Just ordered a mini. Exactly what I was looking for. Thanks


----------



## DBLlungIT

treestandnappin said:


> Just ordered a mini. Exactly what I was looking for. Thanks


heads your way tomorrow.
thanks!


----------



## DBLlungIT

all orders are shipped. 
thanks guys.


----------



## ron2714

Tagging for later. TY


----------



## pahunter1980

Order sent for mini shim kit


----------



## ron2714

Another order for the mini shim kit placed, and PM sent with PP transaction info.


----------



## Sleepyhollow

Tagged for later


----------



## DBLlungIT

a couple current orders will ship this morning. 
thanks for the orders and the pm's.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Pricing*

*Kit's include both E-clip types. Standard & Deep Groove for Elite style axles.
* Paypal is [email protected] *>>>---->embarq is spelled with a q(Q). *Best to copy & paste.


*Paypal is preferred but please send fund as *"for goods and services" >>>>only.* 

*Please make sure your shipping address is actually listed on your account - not as an added side note because it wont let me print a label. If I cant print a paypal label there is a $3.00 up charge. 

*Please follow up any order with a PM stating your real name w/ address and what you ordered. This helps me double check paypal

* For credit card orders please email me at the same address shown above. Please provide a phone number and do not email any credit card numbers. 
** Pricing:
* 51.00 tyd Small Shim kit/// $69.00 International///*will include 25ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, +12 of the big .187 size. + 15ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. Both are Made in USA Quality.

** 84.00 tyd Large shim kit///$101.00 International/// *will include 50ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, + 25 of the big .187 size + 25ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size E-clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are carbon steel & black. Both are Made in USA Quality products.

The price for a single pack of E-Clips or shims of any thickness for small kit is ....$7.00 tyd.
The price for a single pack of E-Clips or shims of any thickness for large kit is ...$12.00 tyd.

Shim Sizes are:
*.010 
.020
.032
.040
.062
.080
.093
.125
.187*


----------



## DBLlungIT

*>6 of each size from .010 - .120.
>3 each of the .187's
>4 each of both E-Clip types.
>$19.00 tyd. US Orders or $22.00 tyd if shipping address is not provided on paypal account (not in the notes section)
>$32.00 tyd. International orders *

*paypal address is [email protected]*

*Please only pay as for "goods and services" only.* 

**For all orders please make sure your address is listed on your paypal account. If it is not listed I can not print a label and there will be an upcharge of $3.00 for the extra postage and handling and that amount doesn't cover the extra costs. 
Otherwise I have to wait in the long lines at the post office only to get charged more for shipping. So, it makes shipping far more streamlined if your address is listed. International orders are already paying that portion because I cant print a first class label from paypal and has to be done at the post office anyway. Its not even possible and usps doesn't seem to care.*


----------



## DBLlungIT

Had a computer/printer glitch last two days and all orders within that time frame will ship tomorrow. I couldn't get home in time today with the parts to make the fix and still get them to the post office but labels are printed now and we're rolling again. 
Thanks.


----------



## ron2714

Received my kit yesterday, just 5 days after purchasing! Thanks!


----------



## DBLlungIT

all current orders are shipped out. 
hope all are having a great season out there. 
be safe and stay tuned....


----------



## lunghit

Frank any plans to make shims for PSE's new 1/4" axles?


----------



## Dewboy

I use my shims OFTEN. Let me know if you ever come up with spacers less than .010 (.005 to .007) or a size between the .010 and .020 (.013 to .016). :thumbs_up


----------



## DBLlungIT

Dewboy said:


> I use my shims OFTEN. Let me know if you ever come up with spacers less than .010 (.005 to .007) or a size between the .010 and .020 (.013 to .016). :thumbs_up


Just keep an eye on this thread because this is where you will see it first.


----------



## cwh

I need a shim kit for an E35. Does the mini shim kit have everything that I'll need?


----------



## Adamsdjr

lunghit said:


> Frank any plans to make shims for PSE's new 1/4" axles?


^^^This
I will buy a kit as soon as you offer them


----------



## DBLlungIT

cwh said:


> I need a shim kit for an E35. Does the mini shim kit have everything that I'll need?


>>>----> yes.


----------



## DBLlungIT

lunghit said:


> Frank any plans to make shims for PSE's new 1/4" axles?


I'll re-visit this again soon. Do you think .5" OD will look hokey? That's what the 1/4" (ID) shim's will be that I would offer. 
Will be looking into the .005" as well.


----------



## cwh

Sent payment through PayPal for mini-kit.


----------



## Adamsdjr

DBLlungIT said:


> I'll re-visit this again soon. Do you think .5" OD will look hokey? That's what the 1/4" (ID) shim's will be that I would offer.
> Will be looking into the .005" as well.


Frank, is .5” OD the same size as The shims Elite had on their bows. Will a larger OD cause addtional friction or will there be no difference?


----------



## DBLlungIT

Adamsdjr said:


> Frank, is .5” OD the same size as The shims Elite had on their bows. Will a larger OD cause addtional friction or will there be no difference?


i believe elites were even bigger than that. 
.5" is under the the bearing OD.


----------



## DBLlungIT

cwh said:


> Sent payment through PayPal for mini-kit.


Thanks, for the order. i think usps is closed for V-Day tomorrow. Will ship Tuesday then.


----------



## Adamsdjr

DBLlungIT said:


> i believe elites were even bigger than that.
> .5" is under the the bearing OD.


Sounds good. I’ll check this thread to see when they are available and put an order in.


----------



## Ray-Ray

PM through PayPal sent for Small Shim Kit for E35.


----------



## jkarchery83

Tagged


----------



## DBLlungIT

Ray-Ray said:


> PM through PayPal sent for Small Shim Kit for E35.


thanks,,,shipping in the am.


----------



## sambone

Payment sent through Paypal for a mini kit for a PSE Carbon Stealth. 
This is the correct size for this axle, yes?


----------



## DBLlungIT

sambone said:


> Payment sent through Paypal for a mini kit for a PSE Carbon Stealth.
> This is the correct size for this axle, yes?


what year brother? If it's a 2018 it is possible it can be a 1/4" axle. But..... you can measure the axle and know for sure. That'll help. tks


----------



## sambone

DBLlungIT said:


> what year brother? If it's a 2018 it is possible it can be a 1/4" axle. But..... you can measure the axle and know for sure. That'll help. tks


Well...Someone a lot sharper than I am pointed out to me that I don't need the shim kit after all... I can just move the shims that are already on the axle around...DUH. 
So please cancel my shim order. I already sent payment so you'll need to refund it. 
Thanks and sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Pricing*

**Kit's include both E-clip types. Standard & Deep Groove for Elite style axles.*
** Paypal is [email protected]* *>>>---->embarq is spelled with a q(Q). Best to copy & paste.*


*Paypal is preferred but please send fund as *"for goods and services" >>>>only.* 

*Please make sure your shipping address is actually listed on your account - not as an added side note because it wont let me print a label. If I cant print a paypal label there is a $3.00 up charge. 

*Please follow up any order with a PM stating your real name w/ address and what you ordered. This helps me double check paypal

* For credit card orders please email me at the same address shown above. Please provide a phone number and do not email any credit card numbers. 
** Pricing:
* 51.00 tyd Small Shim kit/// $69.00 International///*will include 25ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, +12 of the big .187 size. + 15ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. Both are Made in USA Quality.

** 84.00 tyd Large shim kit///$101.00 International/// *will include 50ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, + 25 of the big .187 size + 25ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size E-clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are carbon steel & black. Both are Made in USA Quality products.

The price for a single pack of E-Clips or shims of any thickness for small kit is ....$7.00 tyd.
The price for a single pack of E-Clips or shims of any thickness for large kit is ...$12.00 tyd.

*Shim Sizes are:
.010 
.020
.032
.040
.062
.080
.093
.125
.187*


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Mini Tuner Kit Pricing*

*>6 of each size from .010 - .120.
>3 each of the .187's
>4 each of both E-Clip types.
>$19.00 tyd. US Orders or $22.00 tyd if shipping address is not provided on paypal account (not in the notes section)
>$32.00 tyd. International orders* 

*Paypal address for kits: [email protected]*

*Please only pay as for "goods and services" only.* 

*For all orders please make sure your address is listed on your paypal account. If it is not listed I can not print a label there will then be an upcharge of $3.00 for the extra postage and handling and that amount doesn't cover the extra costs. 
Otherwise I have to wait in the long lines at the post office only to get charged more for shipping. So, it makes shipping far more streamlined if your shipping address is listed on your account. International orders are already paying this portion because I cant print an international first class label from paypal so those have to be done at the post office anyway. Its not even possible and USPS doesn't seem to care.


----------



## DBLlungIT

sambone said:


> Well...Someone a lot sharper than I am pointed out to me that I don't need the shim kit after all... I can just move the shims that are already on the axle around...DUH.
> So please cancel my shim order. I already sent payment so you'll need to refund it.
> Thanks and sorry for the inconvenience.


Refund sent. Thanks.


----------



## Adamsdjr

Frank, any update on shims for the 1/4” axles?


----------



## DBLlungIT

Adamsdjr said:


> Frank, any update on shims for the 1/4” axles?


I am hoping to have them available some time in January, February at the latest. Lead time for these new ones are longer for the initial set up. But i don't plan on offering those in anything but Mini Kits.


----------



## DBLlungIT

all orders are shipped.


----------



## Adamsdjr

DBLlungIT said:


> I am hoping to have them available some time in January, February at the latest. Lead time for these new ones are longer for the initial set up. But i don't plan on offering those in anything but Mini Kits.


Great! I’m glad to hear they are on the way.


----------



## wdbowhunter

What's the latest word on the 1/4" kits? Thanks!


----------



## lunghit

Any word on the 1/4" kits? I can use a mini kit of them.


----------



## smokin x's

Payment and PM sent on a mini kit. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

Shipped out his morning. Thanks!


----------



## DBLlungIT

todays orders will ship tomorrow.


----------



## whack n stack

Bump.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckdundee

Tag

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

all current orders are shipped. 
thanks all.


----------



## Dino757

tagged


----------



## Alaska at heart

Tagged for future reference. I presume Obsession bows are standard sized axles?


----------



## DBLlungIT

Alaska at heart said:


> Tagged for future reference. I presume Obsession bows are standard sized axles?


Correct.


----------



## brendan's dad

tag


----------



## DBLlungIT

*To those getting started shimming. 
If you set center shot and want to shim tune. 
>>>------------------------------------------------->>>Nock Right paper tear>>>Move cam >>>to the Right 

Nock Left tear<<<Move cam Left<<<---------------------------------------------------------------<<<

Once your close "if" you feel you want to move the rest just a touch to finish it off you would move the rest in the direction of your point contact. This is assuming your properly spine'd.*


----------



## nestly

I'm unclear about how to order the shim kit(s)? The website does not appear to have an actual store (when not logged in), and when I tried to create an account to see if additional ordering info was available when logged in, I got this error. Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## DBLlungIT

see post 927 and 928 on this same thread and page. 
tks


----------



## nestly

That may make sense to you, but it does not to me. I have paypal, and have used it many times for purchases, but only as a type of payment while "checking out". I have no idea how to select a product for purchase because no matter what I do, my "shopping" cart stays empty.


----------



## DBLlungIT

That's ok. I'll talk ya thru it. First, please close out of my website. All you have to do is look at post 927 and 928 on this same page your looking at right now and determine what kit you want. Copy my paypal email and go to your paypal acct. and just paste my email in the pay to bar and pay for whatever kit you want. 
In the notes section on paypal just list what you paid for. But please pay as for goods/merchandise *not as friends and family* and i will take it from there. If you have any question please PM me. thanks.


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

Payment sent for mini shim kit

Pm inbound 

Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaydenluke

Tag


----------



## Mcskillz916

Payment sent for mini.. also sent a pm but its not showing in my sent folder so i hope it went through..


----------



## Adamsdjr

Are the 1/4” kits available?


----------



## SFCSNOW

Payment sent for mini kit. Thanks


----------



## 3barewitness

Payment for mini kit sent. Thanks


----------



## TimFreak15

Payment sent on a mini kit!

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## SFCSNOW

Pleased with mine. Quick shipping too. Thanks


----------



## bowhunter2007

PM sent with a couple questions


----------



## nt7332

PayPal sent for mini shim kit. PM sent as well.


----------



## jman_23

What about the older generation binary cams?
Constitution, Allegiance, Old Glory etc.?


----------



## DBLlungIT

jman_23 said:


> What about the older generation binary cams?
> Constitution, Allegiance, Old Glory etc.?


It will work good on those. Just no Overdeive systems..


----------



## scpowerman

tagged


----------



## jman_23

Just want to give Frank 2 big thumbs up!!!
I received my shim kit, they look great!!!
Cant wait to try them out!!!
Great transaction too!!!


----------



## DBLlungIT

jman_23 said:


> Just want to give Frank 2 big thumbs up!!!
> I received my shim kit, they look great!!!
> Cant wait to try them out!!!
> Great transaction too!!![/QUOTE
> 
> Well thanks brother! Glad you like. :thumbs_up
> & thanks for the order.


----------



## Drizzt369

PM and payment sent for mini shim kit.


----------



## Spiderback

Sent a PM but not sure if It went through!!

Will your kit fit a W&W dragonfly. .187 thick axels?

Cheers
C


----------



## Dewboy

PayPal Payment sent for large .010" refill (50 shims) 1/12/2020. Thanks.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Dewboy said:


> PayPal Payment sent for large .010" refill (50 shims) 1/12/2020. Thanks.


got it. thanks. will ship tomorrow


----------



## DBLlungIT

Spiderback said:


> Sent a PM but not sure if It went through!!
> 
> Will your kit fit a W&W dragonfly. .187 thick axels?
> 
> Cheers
> C


yes it will. tks


----------



## Dewboy

DBLlungIT said:


> got it. thanks. will ship tomorrow


 I just purchased a *small refill of .032" shims (qty 25)* and a *small refill of .040 shims (qty 25)*. I paid for another order earlier this evening. Hoping you can combine them and save yourself some money on shipping. My earlier order was for the *large refill (qty 50) of .010" shims*.

PM'ed you the address to confirm.
Thanks!


----------



## DBLlungIT

update::::
Folks I haven't ship the last few orders yet. My girlfriend woke up with Vertigo but until yesterday we didn't know that it wasn't a stroke. So, she hasn't worked since but after some tests and doctor visits she actually helped me put these current orders together tonight as long as she stays seated down*. So, orders since the 12th will ship out tomorrow now.* Including international orders. Sorry for the delay. 2019 sucked for me health wise all year long besides my shop getting broke into and ending with me getting T-Boned on the freeway on December 10th & I'm still not back to work yet..2020 isn't starting out very well either but we're still above ground and hopefully things will straighten out soon.


----------



## Dewboy

Thanks for the heads up. I hope everyone feels better soon.


----------



## maddograd

mini tuner kit ordered.


----------



## Xedent

Any updates if my mini tuner kit has been posted. Payed for on the 28th Jan

Cheers


----------



## jaydenluke

I also ordered a mini tuner kit recently. Hopefully everything is going okay with Frank!


----------



## jsmarsh25

Ordered a mini tuner kit on the 20th and he just refunded my money today. Not sure whats going on? Hope he is ok


----------



## capt ray

Tagging in the event he is ok and gets thing back up and running.


----------



## twayne

He’s back up and running. I ordered last week and received my kit last week.


----------



## indiana35

Are shim kits for 1/4" axels available?


----------



## Termite I

Sent PM for a Small Kit. Thanks!


----------



## DBLlungIT

pms replied.
Please understand that i only have a couple mini kits left until i get new stock in. I am also working to finally add the shims for 1/4" axles. I found a new vendor that is working with me on this new project and can also replace the vendor that price adjusted +500% who were making the material for most of my 3/16" shims line. So, that means I wont have a big price adjustment as well. Stay Tunes guys!


----------



## hauerlane

Me too


----------



## Daguean12

This is so cool


----------



## DBLlungIT

FYI:
Until I post that my new material is in I will only be able to fill one more mini tuner kit order. Between dealing with essential businesses being open and rotating shifts it makes this whole process far more challenging so please be patient guys. I'm doing everything i can do and I will eventually (soon) be back into full swing with with shims. Until then I hope you all stay healthy. So - who get the last Mini Kit that I have available right now??? Btw...i dont even have them in my shop, I gave them up to fill orders.


----------



## leoncrandall74

DBLlungIT said:


> FYI:
> Until I post that my new material is in I will only be able to fill one more mini tuner kit order. Between dealing with essential businesses being open and rotating shifts it makes this whole process far more challenging so please be patient guys. I'm doing everything i can do and I will eventually (soon) be back into full swing with with shims. Until then I hope you all stay healthy. So - who get the last Mini Kit that I have available right now??? Btw...i dont even have them in my shop, I gave them up to fill orders.


I'll take that last mini kit if still available. I'll text you when I get done work

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## bcooley

Tagged

Sent from my SM-N975U using http://bit.ly/Archery_Talk_app


----------



## ahlgringo

tagged


----------



## DBLlungIT

Ok i started getting my new material in. I will be able to start filling mini orders by Tuesday. 
As for the 1/4" shims i need a few opinions as far as color goes. I would like to offer them in white. Do any of you feel that would be a bad idea? Hoyt uses white or at least they did. In a perfect world on my end i need a contrasting color. The only down side I see would be mixing them with black oem shims. Thanks in advance. Moving forward.


----------



## Kris87

I think 1/4" white shims would be good. Mixing them with OEM black colors wouldn't bother me one bit. I'll be your first customer when available!


----------



## adamrobinson86

I don’t care what color they are. Most of my 1/4” shimming is done to pse. They are factory black shims but I don’t care about the color. Not many people would even notice. Let me know when they are available. I’ll take the first kit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AitchAr

Kris87 said:


> I think 1/4" white shims would be good. Mixing them with OEM black colors wouldn't bother me one bit. I'll be your first customer when available!


I agree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74

Just wanted to say thanks again. Glad you're up and running.
If you need shims Frank's the man!! 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## mikesmith66

Bump for those of us hoping for 1/4" shim kits. White would be fine with me also. I'm in for a set when available.


----------



## 500hp7.3

Payment sent for a mini tuner kit. I forgot to mention it’s for a .187 pin


----------



## DBLlungIT

Need some info from 1/4" axle owners. I need to know the finish depth of the riglet. Not sure of all the brands and models using them other than PSE. I have 4k E-clips coming because I was re-ordering new stock for the 3/16" axles. So now im sort of in a panic because im not sure I ordered the right clip for the 1/4" axles. If someone can measure that for me I would appreciate it. I think a digial caliper should reach down there.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Ok its update time. Some of the new 1/4" kit material will start rolling in this week. Then more next week so I'm going to have kits ready very soon guys so hang in there ok.
Here are the sizes as I see it now and there will be 6ea of each one just like the standard kits. 
.010
.020
.032
.040
.062
.075
.092
.125
Plus 4ea of the 15-7 Stainless Steel E-Clips providing they fit the axles ofcourse and I hope they do. But these kits will be about $10 more per kit than the regular kits do. The shims and e-clips are bigger and all that naturally costs a little more on the front side. Oh btw. They will also be black. Not white. To get them white just wasnt worth the extra cost.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Got over half of the 1/4" shims ready to go and all the E-Clips. The balance will be ready pretty soon as well. There will be a point when every order will need to be clarified which size your ordering but we arent there quite yet.


----------



## wheels3563

Tagged


----------



## DBLlungIT

History is being made today. The first 1/4" axle shim packing party is happening right now. Getting ready for the 3 missing pieces of the puzzle to show up so there isnt as much to do to be ship ready....pre packing for 100 mini kits to kick off with.


----------



## bows_-_arrows

i want a 1/4 kit


----------



## mikesmith66

I'm in for 2 of them.


----------



## Adamsdjr

I want one!


----------



## adventurejack

Yep, I want one


----------



## DBLlungIT

within just a few days of full blown crop of 1/4" axle shim kits. Mini Kits only. Stay tuned. Will have 100 kits all pre packed and ready to roll out.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Pricing for 3/16" axle shims...*

**3/16" kit's include both E-clip types. Standard & Deep Groove for Elite & many Hoyt models.
* Paypal is [email protected] >>>---->embarq is spelled with a q(Q). Best to copy & paste.*


**Paypal is preferred and please send funds as "for goods and services" >>>>only.*

**Please make sure your shipping address is actually listed on your account - not as an added side note because it wont let me print a label. If I cant print a paypal label there is a $3.00 up charge.*

*Please follow up any order with a PM stating your real name w/ address and what you ordered. This helps me double check paypal
*As of right now there are no more credit card orders. You would have to either create a papal account or send a check. 
* Pricing:
** 51.00 tyd Small Shim kit/// $69.00 International///*will include 25ea. of the smallest 8 shim sizes, +12 of the big .187 size. + 15ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. Both are Made in USA Quality.

** 84.00 tyd Large shim kit///$101.00 International///* will include 50ea. of the smallest 8 shim sizes, + 25 of the big .187 size + 25ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size E-clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are carbon steel & black. Both are Made in USA Quality products.

*The price for a single pack of E-Clips or shims of any thickness for small kit is ....$7.00 tyd.
The price for a single pack of E-Clips or shims of any thickness for large kit is ...$12.00 tyd.*

*Shim Sizes are:
.010
.020
.032
.040
.062
.080
.093
.125
.187*


----------



## Ray Czajka

Ttt


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Ok my shim slamming super tuning friends this is a long awaited venture finally taking place. Please understand that with this new product line you really need to be careful of what you want to order. With each order now you the customer have to identify which shims your wanting to order. On my end I will be able to know by the price you paid but you the customer cant risk being confused as to what you are after so each order now has to identify which axle your buying for or I will not ship until we are both clear. Its far better to deal with that up front than trying to correct an order error.*

** Paypal is [email protected]>>>---->embarq is spelled with a q(Q). Best to copy & paste.*

**Paypal is preferred and please send funds as "for goods and services" >>>>only.*

**Please make sure your shipping address is actually listed on your account - not as an added side note because it wont let me print a label. If I cant print a paypal label from your payment there is a $3.00 up charge. Or I can refund so you can try again. *

*Please follow up any order with a PM stating your real name w/ address and what you ordered. This helps me double check paypal payments. 
*At this time there are no more credit card orders. You would have to either create a papal account or send a check.

** Pricing:
* 28.00 tyd. 1/4" Mini Tuner Shim kit/// $46.00 International///**will include 6ea. of the 8 shim sizes , +4 ea. of the 15-7 Stainless Steel 1/4" E-clips *

* *The price for a single pack of E-Clips or shims of any thickness "after one mini kit is purchased" is $4.00 ea. plus $3.50 for shipping in USA or + $15 Shipping international. *

*Shim Sizes for 1/4" axles are:
.010
.020
.032
.040
.062
.075
.093
.125*


----------



## DBLlungIT

bows_-_arrows said:


> i want a 1/4 kit


order away my friend!


----------



## Adamsdjr

Mine are on the way. Thanks Frank!


----------



## DBLlungIT

Adamsdjr said:


> Mine are on the way. Thanks Frank!


Your welcome sir. 
Thanks for the order.


----------



## adventurejack

Just ordered


----------



## DBLlungIT

Weekend orders shipped out today. Thanks!


----------



## DBLlungIT

all current orders are shipped


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Mini Tuner Kit Pricing*

*>$19.00 tyd. US Orders or $22.00 tyd if shipping address is not provided on paypal account (not in the notes section)
>$32.00 tyd. International orders
>6 of each size from .010 - .120.
>3 each of the .187's
>4 each of both E-Clip types.*

*Paypal address for kits: [email protected]*

*Please only pay as for "goods and services" only.*

**For all orders please make sure your address is listed on your paypal account. If it is not listed I can not print a label there will then be an upcharge of $3.00 for the extra postage and handling and that amount doesn't cover the extra costs.
Otherwise I have to wait in the long lines at the post office only to get charged more for shipping. So, it makes shipping far more streamlined if your shipping address is listed on your account. International orders are already paying this portion because I cant print an international first class label from paypal so those have to be done at the post office anyway. Its not even possible and USPS doesn't seem to care.*


----------



## DBLlungIT

Weekend orders after about 10 AM eastern time will ship out on Monday. Thanks for the orders guys. These are all pre packed so if you need them they are ready to go. 
*Get em tuned guys >>>-----> hunting season 2020 is at the door step.* 

*In Ohio its 
56 Days
1 Hr
39 Minutes 
to opening day shooting light *


----------



## BMarcinek

Order placed for 3/16" mini shim kit.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

all orders have been shipped. thanks...
your paypal transaction with show your tracking. 
keep em tuned


----------



## DBLlungIT

heads up. I wont be able to ship any orders on Saturday therefor orders from now thru Sunday will ship on Monday...


----------



## thirdhandman

Franko shipped all orders before going fishing yesterday. He will be back monday to answer questions and take orders again. Hope he catches a big one.:set1_fishing:


----------



## DBLlungIT

What the heck happened to Atalk??? Someone was obviously board because this isn't good. Not happy about this at all. So they killed my Sponsorship and handed us this. Guess I have more decisions to make.


----------



## 2Rsquared

*Mini Tuner Kit* for Elite bow ordered.


----------



## Kenramelfanger

DBLlungIT said:


> I was going to wait until I got all of the sizes in to post this but there is a 4 week turn around on some of the sizes so I want to get a feel for the kind of interest this is going to have to keep the flow depending on the demand. I have been frustrated with my selection of shims on hand and found that they aren't really that available especially in the ranges that I want in my own shop so I decided to change that. I have invested in what i think is the most comprehensive size range I've seen and only three of the sizes are in thus far so i have 5 more sizes coming that will round it out. They will be in lots of 50 shims for all 8 of the sizes. The sizes are all *Black* and in the following thicknesses with an OD of .375. In the coming days i will decide on pricing.
> 
> 
> *.020
> .032
> .040
> .062
> .080
> .093
> .125
> .187*


----------



## Kenramelfanger

How to order


----------



## DBLlungIT

See post #927 or #928 for 3/16 axle shims. 
Or posts #1006 and #1008 may help as well.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Kenramelfanger said:


> How to order


See post #927 or #928 for 3/16 axle shims.
Or posts #1006 and #1008 may help as well.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Mini Tuner Kit Pricing

>6 of each size from .010 - .120.



3 each of the .187's
4 each of both E-Clip types.
$19.00 tyd. US Orders or $22.00 tyd if shipping address is not provided on paypal account (not in the notes section)
$32.00 tyd. International orders

Click to expand...

Paypal address for kits: [email protected]

Please only pay as for "goods and services" only.*

*For all orders please make sure your address is listed on your paypal account. If it is not listed I can not print a label there will then be an upcharge of $3.00 for the extra postage and handling and that amount doesn't cover the extra costs.
Otherwise I have to wait in the long lines at the post office only to get charged more for shipping. So, it makes shipping far more streamlined if your shipping address is listed on your account. International orders are already paying this portion because I cant print an international first class label from paypal so those have to be done at the post office anyway. Its not even possible and USPS doesn't seem to care.


----------



## wildkat8688

19 Bucks sent for mini kit for Prime Centergy Hybrid.


----------



## aledub

Invaluable for my 3/16" and now tagged for the 1/4". Thanks Frank.


----------



## DBLlungIT

You got it guy's!!!
Stay Tuned out there SuperTuners !


----------



## Bebite

money sent for mini kit


----------



## coacht84

Money sent for mini kit. Thanks Frank. 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

Ok buddy. Thanks. Ibshould be able to get that out today yet. After work. Worst scenario would be tomorrow. 
Thanks again!
Frank


----------



## shootstraight

Money sent for 1/4 axle mini kit.


----------



## 3barewitness

Money sent and a pm! Thanks


----------



## Crash13davis

1/4” mini tuner ordered, PM and PayPal sent. thanks!


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Please note the pricing update below. I updated the thread in classifieds and apparently this one is still here after all. I'm still learning this new format. 
Please understand that with this new product line you really need to make sure you identify what your intended order is because with selling shims for both 3/16" and 1/4" axles its going to be easy to mess up. The customer cant risk any confusion on my end as to what you are after so each order everyone needs to identify which axle your buying for or I will not ship until we are both clear with the details. Its far better to deal with that up front than trying to correct an order error.

* Paypal is [email protected]>>>---->embarq is spelled with a q(Q). Best to copy & paste.

*Paypal is preferred and please send funds as "for goods and services" >>>>only.

*Please make sure your shipping address is actually listed on your account - not as an added side note because it wont let me print a label. If I cant print a paypal label from your payment there is a $3.00 up charge. Or I can refund so you can try again.

*Please follow up any order with a PM stating your real name w/ address and what you ordered. This helps me double check paypal payments.
*At this time there are no more credit card orders. You would have to either create a papal account or send a check.

* Pricing:
* 34.00 tyd. 1/4" Mini Tuner Shim kit/// $46.00 International///will include 6ea. of the 8 shim sizes , +4 ea. of the 15-7 Stainless Steel 1/4" E-clips

*The price for a single pack of E-Clips or shims of any thickness "after one mini kit is purchased" is $4.00 ea. plus $3.50 for shipping in USA or + $15 Shipping international.

Shim Sizes for 1/4" axles are:
.010
.020
.032
.040
.062
.075
.093
.125*


----------



## Kris_H_97

Payment sent Saturday...PM'd


----------



## maufic

I haven't had a chance to go through all 52 pages of this thread but I was wondering if you ever made that video on shimming that was mentioned on page 1?


----------



## skauffman9172

PM sent

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## skauffman9172

Does this guy still sell these?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## North Park

skauffman9172 said:


> Does this guy still sell these?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yep, I just got another set from him in the mail yesterday.


----------



## DBLlungIT

please see post #1027 in the link below









New Shim Kits Available


What the heck happened to Atalk??? Someone was obviously board because this isn't good. Not happy about this at all. So they killed my Sponsorship and handed us this. Guess I have more decisions to make.




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## BCH1313

Payment sent for a mini 1/4" kit

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## cfelix10

Payment sent for 1/4” mini shim kit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LTS III

Payment sent 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

*3/16" Mini Tuner Kit Pricing

(6 of each size from .010 - .120.*


> *3 each of the .187's
> 4 each of both E-Clip types.
> $19.00 tyd. US Orders or $22.00 tyd if shipping address is not provided on paypal account (not in the notes section)
> $32.00 tyd. International orders*


*Paypal address for kits: [email protected]

Please only pay as for "goods and services" only.*


*For all orders please make sure your address is listed on your paypal account. If it is not listed I can not print a label there will then be an up-charge of $3.00 for the extra postage and handling and that amount doesn't cover the extra costs.
Otherwise I have to wait in the long lines at the post office only to get charged more for shipping. So, it makes shipping far more streamlined if your shipping address is listed on your account. International orders are already paying this portion because I cant print an international first class label from paypal so those have to be done at the post office anyway. Its not even possible and USPS doesn't seem to care.
 There is going to be a sizing update soon on 3/16" shims. Looking to eliminate the .187" shim all together and I am trying to add a .005" shim to replace it. More on this later.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*1/4" Mini Tuner Kit Pricing 


Please note the pricing update below. I updated the thread in classifieds and apparently this one is still here after all. I'm still learning this new format.
Please understand that with this new product line you really need to make sure you identify what your intended order is because with selling shims for both 3/16" and 1/4" axles its going to be easy to mess up. The customer cant risk any confusion on my end as to what you are after so each order everyone needs to identify which axle your buying for or I will not ship until we are both clear with the details. Its far better to deal with that up front than trying to correct an order error.

* Paypal is [email protected]>>>---->embarq is spelled with a q(Q). Best to copy & paste.

*Paypal is preferred and please send funds as "for goods and services" >>>>only.

*Please make sure your shipping address is actually listed on your account - not as an added side note because it wont let me print a label. If I cant print a paypal label from your payment there is a $3.00 up charge. Or I can refund so you can try again.

*Please follow up any order with a PM stating your real name w/ address and what you ordered. This helps me double check paypal payments.
*At this time there are no more credit card orders. You would have to either create a papal account or send a check.

* Pricing:
* 34.00 tyd. 1/4" Mini Tuner Shim kit/// $46.00 International///will include 6ea. of the 8 shim sizes , +4 ea. of the 15-7 Stainless Steel 1/4" E-clips

*The price for a single pack of E-Clips or shims of any thickness "after one mini kit is purchased" is $4.00 ea. plus $3.50 for shipping in USA or + $15 Shipping international.

Shim Sizes for 1/4" axles are:
.010
.020
.032
.040
.062
.075
.093
.125*


----------



## DannyB4

Sent money for kit but not sure if my address was on there?
Danny Burgess


----------



## hoyt6190

does anyone know what kit I would need for an RX-1? Also what is the total shim that should be on the bow, what should the total of the two shims add up too?


----------



## Beau_G

hoyt6190 said:


> does anyone know what kit I would need for an RX-1? Also what is the total shim that should be on the bow, what should the total of the two shims add up too?


Just measured my RX-3 Ultra. It has 3/16" axles. It's likely the same as your RX-1, but I'd recommend measuring yours to verify


----------



## Muchhuntin

Payment sent for 3/16" mini tuner kit
Brodie reed

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## skauffman9172

Inm Mobil 8pkis kl kmuhj and 90

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## aledub

Tagged for future order


----------



## Dyoung46

Payment sent for 3/16" mini shim kit.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Got pmt. Thanks!


----------



## DBLlungIT

HI GUYS!!!! Hey i just want to update you on the shims. Bad news good news...
My supply has diminished to the point where I ran out of .020" shims for 3/16" axles. The good news is I do have new material ordered that should last me a couple years but that's still a few weeks out. So my last ditch effort to help in short term is to pull the little stock I have in my personal shop. I doubt that will get me more than a one kit at best but i will post what I have scrounged up. Push come to shove I could double up on the .010's to fulfill a mini kit if someone was ok with that. More on this later on. Stay Tuned out there.


----------



## acc328

👍


----------



## joeah

I have sent payment via PayPal for the 1/4” Mini Tune Kit.

joeah


----------



## Turborider

What's your current turn around time on these

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

I'll ship your kit tomorrow. Woulda been today but we had a storm go thru my cabin area a couple hrs away and i had a ton of damage to deal with with. You can track from your paypal transaction. I'll print your label tonight. 
Thanks,
Frank


----------



## Turborider

Just sent payment for 3/16 kit

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

ships today.
thanks

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk
[/QUOTE]


----------



## DBLlungIT

ok i found enough .020" / 3/16" shims in my shop for a couple kits.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Sorry. I never updated this. Been restocked and going strong. Bad news is right now im in the hospital with covid and pheumonia so please give me a few days to mend enough to go home...God willing ofcourse. I will try to be more active here with comments and updated. Stay tuned out there, shoot straight and as Tim Wells would say Slock Ya A Monster.


----------



## lunghit

DBLlungIT said:


> Sorry. I never updated this. Been restocked and going strong. Bad news is right now im in the hospital with covid and pheumonia so please give me a few days to mend enough to go home...God willing ofcourse. I will try to be more active here with comments and updated. Stay tuned out there, shoot straight and as Tim Wells would say Slock Ya A Monster.


Damn. Feel better Frank. I had the pneumonia back in September and got back to 100% a few weeks later. Was in the hospital for 4 days also. You will be fine.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Never lost smell or taste, thought lungs were ok. Had fever and super bad body aches. Was a little dizzy driving to the doctors office for quick test n thought ok this is odd. Tested positive and oxygen level was low so he wanted a chest xray n if pos for pneumonia i had to stay in hosp till things cleared up. Here i am in the big house...since Thursday. But Wednesday i thought i was a dead man. Theyre throwing everything they can at it so hopefully i clear up good enought to go home n shower. Cant shower in this cootie can im in. I felt better yesterday than today tho so im hoping thats not gonna hang all day. Id rather be packing shims for the super tuners but my GF wont let me even if i wanted to..., she says thats her job. Lol. But she has covid to who gave it to me and talking to her on the phone I swear shes gonna end up here herself. Rough time right now for us.


----------



## Ray Ray

Get better! Had Covid 2 weeks ago, not fun.
I will pray for your heath.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Hello super tuners! I'm out of the hospital, alive & kickin. Im still on supplemental oxygen but can can get kits shipped out so order away if you want. Better days ahead...
One thing I just discovered today was that we cant ship to Australia or New Zealand due to restrictions from those countries.


----------



## maui

Prayers up for a fast recovery.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

maui said:


> Prayers up for a fast recovery.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks, I appreciate that...


----------



## BigWavDav

Paypal'd for 1/4 Mini shim kit
PM'd as well


----------



## thirdhandman

Frank, I hope you are getting better. Did the Ivermectin help?


----------



## DBLlungIT

Well im sure it


thirdhandman said:


> Frank, I hope you are getting better. Did the Ivermectin help?


Slowly getting better. Yes i am certain it helped. But the pneumonia part was the one that took the most time to kick.


----------



## strayarrow

Following


----------



## stick monkey

Could you repost prices so we don’t have to read though all the posts


----------



## stick monkey

DBLlungIT said:


> Here ya go.


Thanks a million!


----------



## DBLlungIT

I'll refresh the 3/16" info in a bit.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Shipping update:
So everyone is aware, we can not ship to Australia or New Zealand right now. USPS will not even take the parcel. Yes it was a surprise to me to when I found out while trying to ship a kit to Australia.


----------



## DBLlungIT

In any case, you folks stay tuned out there.


----------



## BigWavDav

Id also recommend putting this info on the first post. I appreciate you getting the shims out today. Thank you and I hope you feel better.


----------



## DBLlungIT

It's there


----------



## DBLlungIT

ttt


----------



## ontarget7

This shim kit is the way to go [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

Tks ontarget7.

Super Tuner Reminder.
👉 Tomorrow is Presidents day so today & tomorrows orders will ship out on Tuesday.


----------



## cruizerjoy

Excellent kit. It sure simplified things when I needed to shim my PSE Evolve. Was able to do away with all the really thin ones that had to be stacked. It was worth every penny for the frustration saved. Highly recommend.


----------



## ontarget7

DBLlungIT said:


> Tks ontarger7.
> 
> Super Tuner Reminder.
> [emoji117] Tomorrow is Presidents day so today & tomorrows orders will ship out on Tuesday.


I still got mine from aways back. Didn’t realize you were still doing them. [emoji1360]

Tolerance and specs have been really true to actual dimensions. 

Glad your doing well brother ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidgeRunner67

You should stay really busy when everyone’s RX7’s arrive, I would make up a bunch and have them ready to go. Thanks for offering great products and help to people here.


----------



## DBLlungIT

RidgeRunner67 said:


> You should stay really busy when everyone’s RX7’s arrive, I would make up a bunch and have them ready to go. Thanks for offering great products and help to people here.


Thanks. Its trully an honor and privilege.


----------



## rslscobra

Following


----------



## DBLlungIT

Btw:
There may be some guys out there like myself that may have a few bows and could potentially need *both* a 3/16" & 1/4" kit. If that is ever the case then I will deduct one shipping cost that is plugged into each of the tyd prices. I dont want anyone paying any more than necessary. Our world is screwed up and we're gouged unfairly enough as it is. That stuff isn't happening here. In that scenario you would simply deduct $3.50 from the total of the combined orders. I have updated the pricing schedule to reflect this.


----------



## DBLlungIT

cruizerjoy said:


> Excellent kit. It sure simplified things when I needed to shim my PSE Evolve. Was able to do away with all the really thin ones that had to be stacked. It was worth every penny for the frustration saved. Highly recommend.


Glad it worked out. Its always a plus to run minimal stacks.


----------



## LetThemGrow

RidgeRunner67 said:


> You should stay really busy when everyone’s RX7’s arrive, I would make up a bunch and have them ready to go. Thanks for offering great products and help to people here.


You claim that bow shouldn’t need any aftermarket parts. Now behind a facade of complimenting the OP you stir the pot….again.


----------

